# CLOMID GIRLS 2007 PART 2



## Rosie P

New home girls.


----------



## Nix76

Hi,

Can I join you ?  Due to start taking 100mg Clomid as soon as AF arrives and a bit scared !

Nix.


----------



## max_8579

Hi nix and welcome,

                      Everyone is really friendly on here and will give you lots of support and advice.

                                          Good luck.xx


----------



## Nix76

Hi Max  

AF is due on Friday and think I am sending myself a bit   obsessing about it!  One minute convinced it's gonna work 1st time and the next positive it's never gonna happen  

Nix


----------



## Viking Girl

Hi Nix and Welcome!!!

A new home!! And a very nice one too!!

Karen x


----------



## Kiah

Hi all

Nikki p - CONGRATULATIONS!!!!! sending you lots of sticky      And you got so stressed about why the ol' witch wasn't showing!!!!!

Claire - How has your first clomid gone?  I am taking my first one tonight.  I have also only had light bleeding, infact I had half a day spotting on and off, Monday was very light and today even lighter (as in panty liner light every day) so I called the hospital as I have read numerous times on this site that its hould be proper full flow red blood but the nurse said nope to count Monday as day one and to take my first tablet today      I am sooooo excited   and so nervous    Its really quite ridiculous    I am going to take mine at bedtime though but have warned DH that if he wakes me up snoring he could wake up tomorrow morning with an axe in his head   

Nix - Welcome!  Have you had clomid before or are you just starting your first cycle with 100mg    I am a bit scared too (ok mild understatement  )  but I am sure the girls here will help keep us as sane as possible  

Well as said before, I take my first clomid tablet tonight and have my scan on 4th April which I am going to have to take time off work for    I am off the Thursday (5th) but no, they were adamant it had to be Wednesday, oh well what do I know  

Eeeek, eeeeeek, eeeeek....................  I'm finally starting clomid!!!!!!

Hope evryone is fine, sorry kinda struggeling to do personals without all the replies below    

Matty the   one


----------



## Mde Clomid

Hello Ladies!!    

Just spent a rather long time trying to catch up with all your   but I realised my brain would get information overload  

How are you all??

I have been distant.... my 30th  , friends over, mum over, weekend with DF in Milano and now home alone again! Mum, lovely son and my perfect Spencer all flew off yesterday. And here I am sat not being able to move my bum

Still no AF, therefore still no Clomid and have tested and it was   so my last chance of doing it 'au naturel' is now also gone (I remain to think hope is what leaves me last and I held on to that for some time..)

It is 34-37 days today (varied day one from feb) and i am normally 31 days.... well as normal as the last 3 months...  

Anyway, I ate lots of cake, drank lots of wine and ate too much food in Italy so I should really be happy!

I am also off to London on Thursday for a weekend, before we all fly to Sweden for easter and then....

Me and Spencer are going to South Africa for a 10 day holiday     I am really hoping my AF will come so we can make our baby in South Africa 

Enough about me - fill me in on you and yours!!

I can say I have missed this site and all you wonderful ladies!!

Love katarina
xxx


----------



## juecat

Hi 
I am new to clomid and thought it would be good to chat to you girls who take it too. I hope you don't mind me dropping in. 
I started on 50mg this month and it hasn't worked. My follicle was only 11mm on day 17. My consultant has now uped it to 100mg. Fingers crossed it works this time.
Does anyone know what happens to the follicle if you don't ovulate? does it just disappear?
I've been TTCing since nov 05. I came off the pill and didn't have a AF for a year. I have been diagnosed with PCOS.  
Any help/advice would be great

Thanks
Jue


----------



## Guest

Hi, welcome and good luck to Jue and Nix. You'll love it here all the girls are great x  

Katarina Hope you had a great 30th Italy sounded fun are you sure your not pregnant?

Matty Good luck with the tablets I hope they treat you well x

Max and Karen How are you both doing?

Cat and Kelly where are you 

Well I'm starting to go even more  as I started spotting yesterday day 24 which is very early for me. Trying to not let myself get carried way! As I'm sure the old witch will be along soon

Sukie


----------



## Crazy Fi

Hi Nix

New on here too, girls are really friendly, ive also just started on 100mg clomid, so i know where your coming from..........
Good luck

Fi


----------



## Mde Clomid

Hi Sukie & welcome Ladies!

I tested last week (wednesday) as wanted to be sure the wine could be consumed in Milano... I know it was maybe a bit early (day 28-31) but.. a negative is a negative is a negative... each time i have been pregnant before I have been able to test ++ super early..

Just wish the AF would start so we could move on to the next step.. just hanging in limbo here and have been feeling really low My brother and his fiancee are 2 cm;s dilated tonight - first one and though I have my Liam - I am still utterly jealous  they didnt plan.. just happened .. if only


How are you Sukie

God, I am right mopey sod - Holby City and chocolate

Kxxx


----------



## Mde Clomid

PS Sukie - I used to live in Weybridge before we moved here

I am around (foxhills, Chertsey way) from Thursday - Fancy meeting up?

kx


----------



## Guest

Katarina Sounds good let me know when is good for you x I still think I'd test again if I was you to be on the safe side. I'm ok trying to stay calm and not over analise everything 
Sukie


----------



## Crazy Fi

hi Juecat
just started on 100mg too, and new to this aswell.so welcome 


nikki P..... How did doctors go girl, thinking of you  

fi


----------



## Nix76

Hi Matty and Fi and all the other Clomid Ladies !!

Yep, this is my first go at Clomid and my cons has started me off on 100mg - is that not normal then !?

Am sooooooo glad I've found you girls, as I have a feeling you are gonna keep me sane(ish) over the next few months and I really hope I can help you too  

Look forward to getting to know you all.

So, for the first time EVER I can't wait for AF to arrive - hurry up Friday and please be on time for once!!!!!!!

Nix.


----------



## clairead

Hi there all,

Welcome to the new girls - I have only been on here for a week but already it has been full of great information and support.  Sorry my messages aren't personal to all but I have to type this on the sly at my desk - my PC is really exposed to the rest of the office!

Matty - nice to meet you and as we are same cycle, let's keep each other updated with progress!  Day 2 of clomid now and am having the weirdest AF (I used Norethisterone to induce).  Had really bad AF pains, which I never suffer from and yesterday I had bags of energy (which I also never have!), in fact I couldn't get to sleep until 2am! AF pains subsided this morning but are now back.  Very random spotting/bleeding too.  Bit heavier yesterday and last night but very light today.  I too phoned the hosp to check if this was normal and she said the faintest sight of spotting and that is Day 1.  I also feel really bloated today - tight trousers and they are my bigger ones for this time of the month!  I think this is making me go to the loo every 2 minutes!  My friend took Clomid a couple of years ago and said she never got any side effects until about Day 10 of her cycle.  I too, was started on 100mg of Clomid and I have my scan next Wed (4th) to check how its all going.

I will come back at lunchtime when all the nosey parkers are at lunch!!  Lunch?  What's that!?

xxx


----------



## Kiah

Hey all!!!  good afternoon!

Well I have had a relaxed morning going around Tescos    they were playing really relaxing music and I felt so chilled - how strange, normally spend my shopping trip in a frenzy  

Claire - Its so good to have someone at the exact same place    I took my first tablet before going to bed last night and must admit I was rather nervous so didn't sleep for ages either    Had a sore back as well which didn't help.  What time is your scan?  Mine is 9am so that shuld be fun getting through rush hour traffic too but it was either that or 3:15pm and I'd never get a parking space by then    Trying to get parked at the hospital really stresses me out as I'm always convinced that there is not going to be a single wee space available and no one will move until after my appointment time    I was given provera to induce my period as I hardly have any myself and so far its been really, really light not that I am complaining, I just hope it doesn't get heavier later as I have been known to have my period for a fortnight which could make all the   a bit grim  

Nix - I started on 50mg but don't really know what is normal.  My doctor is still worried that I will over respond on 50mg due to the condition of my ovaries and if I do I will have to half the dose next time.  I hope AF visits you quickly, I know what you mean I have never been so desperate for AF!!!!!!  When is she due?

Jue - With PCOS, what my dr told me (pcos specialist) is that if you don't ovulate then the follicle can stay on the surface of the ovary.  These are actually what PCOS cysts are, immature follicles that have not been released.  I think they can also just disintigrate and be reabsorbed back into the body.  Not everyone who doesn't ovulate has unreleased eggs all over their ovaries so they must disappear somewhere!!!  Good luck on the 100mg  

Hope everyone is doing fine

Matty


----------



## max_8579

Hiya all,
          Hope everyones ok.

               Well the weirdest thing happened to me yesterday,My husbands friend came round who we havent seen since last year,she walked in and said are you pregnant yet? she didnt even know we were trying! shes into spiritual healing and all that stuff.She said i know your having problems  (from the "people" who talk to her) whoever they are i dont understand it because im not into it.Anyway theyve told her were having problems and that was the reason she came round.She wanted to do reflexology on my feet to get my ovaries working! i was gobsmacked.Anyway she did it and my feet felt felt fantastic afterwards.Then in the middle of the night i woke up with the worst headache ive ever had and my husband said its the healing process from the reflexology.Its just totally shocked me.She also said it was the person that told her we were having problems (the spirit) that told her to do the reflexology to help my ovaries.How strange.
         Ihope ive explained that clearly as i dont really understand it myself.xx


----------



## Nix76

Hey again Max !

WOW !!!!  Let's hope she's right eh !!!!!!!!!

I've had reflexology quite a few times and sometimes it gives me a headache too.

I'm quite interested in all that spiritual stuff, but a bit sceptical too !!  Think there's a thread on here somewhere about readings and mediums and stuff !

Nix


----------



## clairead

Hi,

Matty - My local hosp have this scanning system where you turn up as early as you can get up/out the house and then when you get there, put your name on the board and wait your turn -  When my mate went before, she used to get there at 7.45am (they start at 8.30am) and there were already people before her!!! Oh my god - take a good book I think.  Fortunately my boss is lovely and said I can come in when I get in or I can work from home!!! I will have to go in as I'm off the following week and lots to do but but all the same I am very lucky with work.  I will be thinking of you at 9am - let me know how you get on.

Max - I have heard that reflexology is very successful with some people.  I wasn't sure about that type of treatment but I had a Rieki (spelling?) massage a few years ago on a dodgy knee and it worked with 24 hours - nothing else had touched it!  So I reckon that some things do work for some people.

Oops quick - someone coming to my desk....hi to everyone else and hope you are having a sunny day!!
Claire


----------



## nikki p

Ladies, hope your all well. i went to my doctors yesterday and she said the norethisterone wouldn't harm the baby at all as its just a hormone which the body produces anyway so i was totally relieved bout that. Just got to get threw the next 9 months without stressing too much!!!          Max i had just started having reflexology!!!!!! Id had about 5 sessions. Its making me wonder if thats got anything to do with my BFP Pat my reflexolgyest has had a very good success rate with treating ladies with infertility problems. She did vertical reflexology with me which supposed to be the best? So hun i would defiantly give it a go and it feels amazin and distresses you! I used to have head aches too after my sessions its the toxins been released out your body and the healing process working give it a go! Hows the clomid making you feel? Ive got everything crossed for you          Fi thanks for thinking bout me babes, were still walking around in a bubble at the minute. It was so emotional telling our family. My DH has just gone to get some petrol and has come back with a pregnancy magazine for me bless him. We keep crying!!!! Hope your OK Hun and I'm thinking of you to. Goodluck Hun         Claire, tanks for my message!! Hope your doing OK and I'm thinking of you goodluck         Matty thanks for my message to Hun.We cant believe it!!! Hope your well and goodluck          And a big    to everyone else! Hope your all OK and you all get your wish this cycle! Sending you lots of                                     Speak to you soon love Nikki P xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Kiah

Grrrrrrrr just lost my post    Hate it when that happens  

Anyway, as I was saying...

Max - Wow that must have been really spooky!  Especially with her just turning up and all that    I used to have reflexology and often had a headache after a treatment.  I was advised to drink lots of water to wash out toxins that the reflexology had released.  I really hope that it does something for you    

Nix - I am kind of like you, I am a bit scpetical but very interested and love to hear of other peoples readings.  I am a bit too freaked out to have it done myself.

Claire - Nightmare having to look over your shoulder all the time while on here.  I don't have internet at work so do all my FF at home which is probably just as well as I doubt very much I would get any work done if I could access here at work    I think it would be a good idea to take your book to your scan, I will as well as even though my appointment is early, you know what hospitals are like.  My HSG was mean to be 9:30am and I had it done at 10:40am!!!  I have not told work what is going on.  I am really not sure of their reaction, my boss has been great so far with hospital appointments and I don't want to jeapordise this by telling them if I don't have to    Will see what happens!  I am just a bit worried about Wednesday as it is going to be a really busy day at work and I feel bad about needing time off and a bit worried about the reaction    Oh well, nothing I can do about it though.

Taking second tablet tonight    Not had any side effects yet but it is very early days, they will probably kick in as soon as I am back at work  

Oh well, must dash

Matty

Nikki - you just posted before me!  I am so glad that your GP has said the meds will have done no harm, go enjoy your magazine!  I keep looking at them on the shelves and thinking "I am going to buy every damned pg mag when I get there"


----------



## juecat

Hi Matty , thanks for the reply.
Yeah i think the egg that i had will hopefully just be reabsorbed into my body.
I wasnt too upset that the 50mg didnt work but i've got to wait so long before i find out if 100mg is gonna work. 
I didnt have too many side effects on 50mg. i got a few hot flushes and bloating but that was about it. Good luck
Jue


----------



## Guest

Hi girls just a quick one to say, Nikki I'm glad it all went ok take care hun x


----------



## Crazy Fi

Hi all

Nikki so pleased to hear all is well........... and so endearing to read your happiness, its brought a lump to my throat 
reading that you both keep crying, how wonderful emotions can be when they're good.............
Keep looking at the preg mags myself but wont let myself buy them in case its tempting fate......
Feeling quite superstitious, or OCD'ish lol  as i want to tell my nearest and dearest were trying but wont for the same reason....fingers crossed I'll have a licence to soon  and will read that there are many more bfp's on the threads...
so happy for you both.........enjoy ... and please keep us posted lol

Jue cat, 
Just finished my first dose of clomid 100mg and it does feel likeforever doesn't it and I'm only on day 10 
good luck with yours

Fi


----------



## nikki p

oh Fi you've made me cry by reading your post!!! Thanks so much Hun. Emotions are high at the moment. I'm really trying to stay positive but were both so scared to. Everyone keeps telling us to enjoy it but until that 12wk scan no chance! Hope your not having to many side effects on the clomid? It does seem a life time doesn't! We just spend half our life waiting for things don't we!! Stay positive Hun and I'm sure your dream will come true! This was the first month i hadn't even thought of ovulation and BMS all the time. We wasn't even that active(if you know what i mean!)I  was just excited to start on the clomid so i didn't stress at all and look what bloody happens!!!! Ha Ha! You'll get there mate I'm sure you will. Just try not to stress and look after yourself Hun. I will defo keep you posted! You'll me sick of me! Thinking of you Hun big hugs Nikki P


----------



## max_8579

Hiya nix,
          Ive never had anything like that beforeSO I WAS TOTALLY SHOCKED WHEN SHE WALKED IN AND SAID GIVE ME YOUR FEET,HA HA.She also said i was taking the energy out of her.How are you doing? hope your ok.Ive not been too bad with the clomid,very moody and emotional though.x

    Hiya matty,It was very spooky! Lets hope it does something,that would be even more spooky.I didnt believe my husband when he said the headache is normal.Good luck with the clomid.x

          nikki p,hiya.Im so pleased for you,r u in the clouds? i cant believe the reflexology helps,i didnt even know.please let it help me.Ive not been too bad with clomid just tired emotional and moody.Good luck hun.x  
      
  Hi clairead,Goodluck to you,hope alls well.I hope the reflexology does work,that would be amazing.x

    Hi sukie how are you? im fine thankyou,i think .x

      Hi to anyone who i av missed and      xxx


----------



## max_8579

Hiya,
        Me again.Just a question to ask.I started my af last weds and then on mon it slowed down then stopped,now i keep spotting and stopping again.Is this normal? It will be cd12 for me on sun and time to     I hope i stop properly before then.xx


----------



## Crazy Fi

Hi Max
I was only reading today about spotting on clomid being quite normal, but ive been on that many sites todayglobetrotting  i cant remember which one offhand, i know they were related to ovulation tips and this one brought up clomid and side effects etc... i hope that helps, if i come across it again i;ll post the site, on day ten myself and had a weird A/F but mine was mega short, instead of about 11 days as ive had of late....good luck

Fi


----------



## Crazy Fi

Hi NIkki

Yes I do understand your reservations prior to week 12, but please god all will be great.
As for clomid, no side effects at all really, other than feeling a bit PMT'ish now and again,recently packed in smoking and healthy eating, so that prob doesnt help   Just dont know what to do with myself ( i could eat a *** right now though lol )

well hope to speak to you soon to catch up on ur excitement  take care

Fi xx


----------



## tulip1411

Sorry I haven't been around girls my computer broke  Did a test Monday and got a  I know I ovulated Cd14/15 so surely if I was pregnant it would of shown so now awaiting a/f and the rollercoaster starts again (sorry for the  and me post) Still no sign of a/f so looks like Clomid treating me completly differently this time (as was really regular last time)  (just how I feel)

*Nikki.p: 
[fly]congratulations that is great news!!!!   I have only been away a few days and I have missed so much I am very pleased for you both!!    [/fly]

Sorry no more personals, but I aren't with it tonight.. I am soooooo tired but I cant sleep going to get some hot milk see if that does it. Will catch up tomorrow promise!
Love Tulip x

Ps: Thanks Sukie for saying you like my pic *


----------



## Mde Clomid

Ladies

I am so happy for you Nikki!! Enjoy and relax as much as you possibly can!!

Still no A/F here... well overdue and still only     why oh why?? Still waiting to start my first 50Mg of Clomid - only time I dont want AF to be late.

I am in a bit of a rush this am as flying to London at midday, just wanted to wish you all a happy easter and lots of  

                       

and even more         

I will try and keep up and see how you are all doing, and also let you know how we are getting on!

PS- Has anyone seen/heard from Cat Hope you are ok hun xxxx

PS2- Sukie - I will get in touch today or tomorrow to try and arrange something

Sorry there are not more personals.. i will get better  

Love to all!

Katarina xxx


----------



## Nix76

Morning all !!

Hope you're all good today!

Well am STILL waiting for AF to arrive and I am feeling ROUGH!!!  I know deep down that there is no chance of a BFP, but always cling onto that tiny bit of hope and analyse every little twinge!  Hey ho - bring on the AF and the Clomid !!!

Nikki P - don't think we've spoken before Hun, but HUGE congrats on your BFP!!  Hope you manage to relax (easier said than done I know!) and enjoy your next 8 mohths!!!!!!!  

Max - Think I'm gonna book myself back in for some reflexology too. Reckon anything is worth a try at this stage!  Also heard that acupuncture is very good - anyone tried that ?  

Matty - I've had a couple of readings done in the past, but both were rubbish really!  Think if I was recommended a good one I'd go, but be bloody scared  

Morning to everyone else  

Nix. xx


----------



## max_8579

Hiya fi,
          Thanx for your reply.My minds at rest now.The a/f i just had after taking provera is the best one ive ever had,i cant believe it.I usally get a bit of spotting every few months and thats it.But i had a full week of proper flow.wow.

            We arent that far apart in our cycles then,i didnt realise we were that close,hopefully we will both get a good result.

                                                  Take care.x

            Hiya rosie,how are you getting on? did you go for a scan? hope everythings ok.x
Hi katarina,i know how u feel,it was awful waiting for my a/f.Heres lots of    .Fingers crossed for you.x

    Hiya tulip,sorry about your bfn,hope your ok,im really nervous about when its time to do my first test as i minght have got my hopes too high.Heres lots of luck for next time       .Take care.x    Hello to everyone else if ive missed you.xxx


----------



## Kiah

Morning everyone!

Jue - Good to know that you never had many side effects on 50mg. I did wake up at about 12:30 last night in a sheer blind panic that because I wasn't having any side effects yet that it wasn't working  I mean come on I had only taken my 2nd tablet  Wish my mind would just switch off when I am asleep  Must have been dreaming about it!

Max - I was also told I drained the energy out of my reflexologist, how rude of me 

Fi - I have not given up smoking (never smoked) but I have such an enormous appetite at the moment  I am still starving after I have finished my meal 

Tulip - Sorry to hear about your BFN  Glad that your computer is working again though 

Katarina - Sorry to hear about your BFN  Hope the evil witch shows herself soon!

Nix - Any news on your AF yet? When are you expecting her?

Hi to everyone I have missed!!

Oh well suppose I had better go and jump in the shower









Matty


----------



## Nix76

Hi Matty,

AF is due tomorrow-ish - I'm a bit irregular so hard to tell exactly.  I've been feeling super tired and my (.)(.) are huge and hurting at the moment, which I know is generally a sign that AF is on her way, but I just can't get the idea out of my head that it's also PG symptoms!  I'm doing the obsessive knicker checking thing at the moment and generally driving myself  
DH kept saying last month that maybe we would be really lucky and get a BFP naturally after my HSG and before my 1st Clomid. Now normally I ignore everything he says   but think this must've stuck in my head cos I had a dream last night that I got a BFP and my first thought was to log on to FF and post!!  
Methinks I need to get a grip!!!!
Sorry for me the "me" post - having a bit of an odd day today and just can't stop thinking PG thoughts...........
Hope you're all more sane than I am today   
Nix. x


----------



## max_8579

Hiya matty,
              We are terribly rude arent we! poor people having no energy left because weve been greedy and taken it all.lol.

              My husband said thats because we needed the energy so much to heal.xx


----------



## tulip1411

Hiya ladies,

Well the fat lady now sings  the old  has arrived and I am pleased  because at least I cant analyse another thing and my cycle wasn't too long so I can start again... so hello Clomid here I come once again!!

CAT WHERE ARE YOU HUNNY? WE ARE MISSING YOU!!!!   HOPE YOU ARE OK!! 

Max: Are you having any scans done hun or blood tests? How great was that eh with your friend I am thinking about doing reflexology now... How much does it usually cost do you know? I have everything crossed for you this cycle!!  Years ago when I was 18 a woman (she is a medium but doesn't practise) I worked with just came up to me and said " you have just had a miscarriage (she also said it was a boy) and if you don't sort things out you will have problems" she did say this all in a empathic manner and I didn't do anything because I thought the doctor would think I was mad. The spooky thing is that is when my troubles started unknown to me because I had had my appedix/bowel op a month before  and I had my tarot cards read at 16 and they said I would suffer with my sexual organs and have a disease for the rest of my life. I was scared to death by that but it's all become true I have Crohns and I have hydro and blocked tubes!!  (sorry for all the babble  )

Sukie: I have just been reading your diary, I really hope you get a   when are you due to test hun?

Nix76: I don't think I have spoken to you before so hello!!  Have you tested? Really hope it's a BFP.. It does happen look at Nikki sending you some    

Matty: Glad to here you aren't getting any symptoms  I know what you mean about waking up panicing I am just the same... it drives me mad  I wouldn't worry you are just luck, I have shown more symptoms this time than last I think it varies.. good luck for this cycle 

Fi: I totally sympathise with the stopping smoking it's hard work, I have just started again after stopping I know that is very naughty  So go girl and well done!!!!

Katarina: Hope the fat lady sings in your house soon hun, it would be nice if it was today we could be cycle buddies so come on Mrs witch lady!!!    
     

Jue: Hello and welcome!!!

Nikkie.p: Have you recovered from the shock yet hun... enjoy sweetie 

Rosie: Hello hope you are alright and the symptoms have lessoned so you aren't feeling as sick! 

Well that's me sorry if I have missed anyone  I am useless!!
Sending you all a great big 
Love Kelly xxxxx


----------



## coughsweet

Hello
haven't posted on this thread before and hope it's ok to join in?
We have been ttc for 20 months and I am now on my first cycle of clomid, 50mg. Have been ok with it so far, just a bit warm and strange dreams on the days I actually took it. 
However, hardly any BMS at the right time of the month this month. Think we have both been finding it really stressful that it has come to this. Problem seems even more real once you actually start taking something for it. DH has objected to any 'timed' sex so I am going to have to keep my dates to myself!  

Good luck to everyone on here      

thanks
coughsweet x


----------



## Kiah

Afternoon all

I officiall feel poop    I have the most awful headache all over my whole head.  I am also eating for Britain, seriously and I am still not full.  Today I have had a bowl of cereal, a bowl of soup and 2 chunky peices of bread, half of one of those huge big bags of crisps and a whole packet of biscuits and my stomach is still rumbling....what in the world is going on    I normally have a small appetite and sometimes struggle to eat 3 meals a day (more of a picker than a sit down to a meal sort of person).  My head hurts so much that it hurts to move it   Is this a clomid thing or just weird me thing

Hi Coughsweet!

Will be back later when I might even stop moaning long enough to do personals  

Matty


----------



## Crazy Fi

Hi all

Max8579.... Glad to hear your cycle is going well, but i know what you mean about being nervous about first test.  
I'm constantly assuring my husband not to expect us to get caught first time (if at all)  but deep down in my heart 
I know I'm building my self up with my overactive imagination. ( guess so many have been there) And theres so many 
patient guys on here that are on month 4....5....6.!!!!!!!!!!! to say the least.i need to get a grip with reality 
Guess the one good thing is about power of positive thinking (my best mate is a counsellor and she swears a positive mind enhances
positive efforts in the body...

Matty... thinking about it I have had a larger appetite this week (ten ton of junk instead of five) between puffs(this double cold turkey is driving me loopy!!!!  ) maybe it is a side effect of the clomid, i hadn't 
thought of that 

Tulip 1411  Its bloody murder, especially as these are stressy times, but theres always an excuse isn't there, 
i just hope i dont convince myself Ive found one i can justify lol .... Every time i want one I'm thinking "bambino?"

Nikki  thinking of you and your happiness, has it sunkin yet?

Hi coughsweet, new on here too, and also on first dose of clomid...good luck

just knicker checking and waiting for the egg yolk ovulation sign now, what we do eh lol


----------



## Kiah

Well I have taken a couple of paracetamol and drank another pint of water and my head is feeling slightly better, phew!  thought it was going to explode  

Fi - Don't you mean egg white, finding egg yolk type stuff in yer pants would be a tad scarey      Hope you see it soon, what day you on now?

tulip - Yikes what interesting "babble" though!  Must have freaked you out at the time!  I was £30 a session for reflexology and it was worth every penny!  Never did me any good fertility wise but was worth it for the relaxation!

Nix - apparently you can be more fertile after your HSG as it can clear any debris out fo the tubes that could slow down the eggs journey (not a blockage but just like a bit of a clean through if you know what I mean).  I hope that AF doesn't mess you around this month of all months though!

Max - My poor reflexologist used to spend most of the session yawning!!!  She also said that other clients give her energy.  Imust just be greedy    

Claire - How you doing today?  Those people at work being too nosey  

Hope everyone is doing fine

Matty


----------



## Crazy Fi

Matty
Must be another side effect of the clomid lol........................Oops!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Crazy Fi

Matty 
I needed that laugh... what a plonker eh!
and I'm on day 11 and the pressures mounting on my DH to perform   he's not allowed any headaches for the next few nights

Fi


----------



## Kiah

Apparently sex is good for headaches as it releases endorphines which are natural painkillers, or something like that...or at least thats what my DH claims...hmmmmm, may all be a lie after all    

Aww don't feel like a plonker, we all say daft stuff, most of the stuff that comes outta my mouth makes me   when I think about what I have just said    Glad you had a laugh though, tis good for the soul!!!

Just don't tell your DH why you are suddenly jumping on him!!!  For some reason for the last 3 or 4 days I have had to refrain from jumping on DH, I feel like a man with all these naughty thoughts going through my head.  I'm sure its just becasue I can't because of Af and my clinic has said no   until my scan as I am at high risk of releasing lots of eggs.  Might just have to have some carefull  when AF leaves    Just hoping this feeling lasts until that all important time  

Matty


----------



## Guest

Hi girls 
Kelly glad to see you back, I'm sorry the witch came   Good luck for this cycle  . I'm due on Sunday 

Cat hun please come back or get in contact so we know your alright 

coughsweet Welcome to the clomid thread  

Katarina I'll PM you my moblie number x

Hi to everyone else x

Sukie


----------



## juecat

Matty & Fi, i have a bigger appetite now as well. I just cant stop eating. Even when i am full i still want 
more! its like all the goodies in my fridge are calling my name! 

Its got to have something to do with our hormome levels. I have read that PCOS can also make you have sugar cravings. So maybe thats why?

Jue x


----------



## Crazy Fi

Matty
  aah! so I need to be getting the headaches and asking him to remedy them then lol  ....

Guess your urges are a case of wanting what we cant have..... like me............. 
***,  chocolate, ***,  ovulation,  ***  

Ive managed 12.5 hrs of healthy eating and non smoking, and being as I've took the stance of assuming I'm pregnant (in order to keep up the strict regime) until I get confirmation I'm not, theres not gonna be much let up, so i see what remains of my sanity evaporating... (hence the egg yolk!)

Fi


----------



## max_8579

Hiya,
      Hope this doesnt sound silly but what signs should i look for when ovulating? as i hardly ever do it without the clomid i dont know.Or have i just got to make my dh peform as much as possand take a guess? He will think its his birthday!  
        Its cd12 for me on sun and i dont want to let it go by.

                  Hope im making sense.xx


----------



## max_8579

Hi nix,ive not tried the accupuncture but ive heard its a long process before it actually starts to help you. x

  Hello fi,i got caught on my first cycle of clomid last time but m/c.i think thats why ive got my hopes so high.x

    Hiya coughsweet and goodluck to you.x

        Hiya tulip,how are u? ive got to have a blood test on cd21 and thats it.Isnt it spooky the things people know.My husband actually went to college to learn reflexology but he didnt do all the tests that he should have so although he knows what to do he cant do it to the public for insurance purposes.He is into all that sort of stuff,he also does reiki.I think the reflex costs around £20.x

        Hiya jue,I dont think weve spoken.so goodluck to you.x

    And this is for us all       .xx


----------



## max_8579

Hi,matty,fi & juecat,
                          Ive been a lot more hungry since i took my clomid,its just not fair and no good for my diet.I even ate the reflexology ladys energy, .xx


----------



## nikki p

Hello ladies thanks so much for your kind messages. Im still in total shock!! Ive been a bit down today as i keep having cramping pains ive had them since i found out and its scraring me. I phoned my GP today and she said it is normal to have period type pain in early pregnancy but i had this pain last time i was pregnant and i had a m/c at 7 weeks and im now 6 weeks so i cant help but worry worry worry!! Im off work tomorrow so i think im going to rest and not do alot to see if they get better. Oh god im just so happy i dont want it to end. Please send me lots of sticky vibes!!! Hope your all ok? Sorry im not doing any personals but i cant keep up with all your chatting!!! Im sending you lots of    and i hope each and everyone of you get your    this cycle. Take care and try not to stress to much  Big hugs Nikki P XXXXXXXX


----------



## Crazy Fi

Hi all
nikki.. lovely to hear from you girl  , so glad all is ok, and guess we can only send you support and a million sticky vibes.Hang in there girl and wish time away for the next few weeks so you can enjoy.
And use the power of poritive thought.              



Max 8579
I know its a scary place to be ,as for ovulation tips, i spent most of last night reading through the sites 
and i've decided, that the most helpful hints I found were

taking temp, each morning before getting up

Doing the mucus test, when your most resembling egg WHITE downstairs
and the advice generally said to try every 48 hours mininmum, but pref every 24.
3-4 days before estimated ovulation and a few days after (WOO hOO Hoo Max's  DH    )
So im doing daily from dat 19 to 18 (poor DH of mine)

Hope that helps, maybe someone can improve on that advice


Good luck,and may I wish you many late nights


----------



## Crazy Fi

that was days 10 to 18 sorry


----------



## max_8579

Hi nikki p,
            Hope your doing ok,try to relax and rest.I know its easier said than done!
                       
                              Take care hun.x

                  Hiya fi,thanx for your advice,i think i will get going on day 11 just to be sure.that poor dh of mine. 
              Good luck to you and lots of   .xx


----------



## max_8579

HELP,
        im still confused.when people say things like im on day 20 of a 32 day cycle,how do they know how long a cycles gonna be?

      I havent a clue 

            Also if the clomid didnt work for me this cycle (im on cd10) when would i start again as i dont get a/f without the provera.ooooohh its all confusing me .x

              Sorry to go on and on about me.xx


----------



## coughsweet

Hello all
just a quick one as I'm at work. Thanks for all your good wishes.
I don't know if I'm more hungry on clomid - just can't seem to leave sweet stuff alone anyway - (someone's brought a box of Roses in today - yummy) especially when there's all this pressure to eat healthy and do everything right - it gets so boring.
Am off to Paris on Sunday for a few days with my DH. Am v excited about it. Hoping to try and clear my head of all this ttc stuff and just pig out and enjoy myself  
(Having said that am bit annoyed that it's not going to be round ovulation time that week   - but you can't have everything!)

best wishes       
coughsweet


----------



## juecat

I have a question that i hope you girls can help me with.

Does anyone know when i should start taking provera to induce my period? I've had one cycle of clomid that didnt work so i am not going to have a period at the end of my cycle. I am on day 22 now. should i start taking the provera now? its just that i want to start clomid as soon as pos.
Also i have been prescribed to take one tablet three times a day for five days! surely thats too much. I've been on these before and i didnt take that many. I am sure it was just one a day for five days.
Thanks Girls
Jue x


----------



## Guest

Sorry Jue I can't be of any help as I've never taken it, hope you get all the answers soon x

Max If you just keep having regular  I get pains when I'm due and it all feels a bit swollen inside when we have  when I'm ov. Hope this is some help x

Nikki Take it easy hun and watch lots of friends that always takes my mine off things              

Cat please post!

Sukie


----------



## tulip1411

Hi ladies,

Feeling just like a great big fat  today my a/f has took the stuffing out of me having some horrible pains and my tummy is so bloated  blumming 

Nikki take it easy, feet up and like Sukie says enjoy the afternoon telly (friends on sky)!! Sending you lots of        thoughts sweetie.. take care you xxx

Max: I only ever get ov pains while taking clomid and the signs for me are:
Stomach pains left/right or both
bloating

weeing alot
hot and flushed

Lots of cervical mucus (sorry too much info 
tender (.)(.)
But this is just me and everyone is different. I hope this helps a bit though. Like all the girls say from cd10- cd18 is best for some humpy pumpy  my con told me best every other day than every day. I never tell my dh when I am ovulating he just thinks I have turned into a sex   Also Imy cycle is usually anything from 28days to 40days without Clomid but it tends to regulate my cycle but I have read a lot of the girls say Clomid can lenghten cycles.. so if I was you I would talk to your con/gp and ask them advice on how long you should leave it... wishing you lots of luck xx

Jue: Sorry I too cant help have you tried doing a search on ff... I have found it very helpful in the past! good luck!!

Sukie: Hi hun I hope the 2ww isn't driving you too mad  I too am getting worried where cat is I am going to send her a pm after posting on here I hope she is ok.

Coughsweet: Oooowwww Paris sounds lovely... hope you have a great time and spend some quality time together and forget ttc 

Fi: Hello I have been at the chocolate today also... oh well blame the Clomid  I aren't even a sweet tooth so whats that all about 

Matty: Hi hope you are ok!!

Hello to everyone else sorry if missed you  sending you all a  
Love Kelly x


----------



## tulip1411

I have blown you all some bubbles because you all deserve them  

Ps: Cat I have done you proud I did even numbers


----------



## tulip1411

Sukie just realised I have her email address will send her one xx


----------



## Guest

Let me know if you get in touch with her x I'll send you some back x


----------



## tulip1411

Thanks  

Just sent it now will let you know straight away x

I will pm you my email address.. its always handy to have for what I don't know   my a/f has sent me   x


----------



## LeighanneC

Morning ladies,


How are you all? I am sorry I have not been posting but just felt a little detached for a while but anyway I am back!!! Hubby went away lastnight and I felt so sorry for myself but it is getting to that awful ovulation time so my hormones are working overtime!!! Not took the clomid this month so going cold turkey but may go back on it next month. 
I decided to dye my eyebrows lastnight and I have got up this morning and I look like I have been punched!!! must have had an allergic reaction to it, used it before though!!


Rosie-Hows that baby doing?
Cat- Hows you hun?
Sukie-How are you getting on?
Tulip-Hows you?
Max- How is your cycle going?
NikkiP-congratulations honey, hope we all follow soon!!!

For anyone I havent mentioned, hope you are all well?


Love and kisses 
Leighanne
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Nix76

Morning girls !

How's everyone doing ?

Nikki P - hope you're Ok hun ?   

Well, still no sign of AF for me - I am crazy knicker checking woman at the moment.  Am resisting testing as my cycles can go from 30 to 40+ days, so deep down I know it'll turn up eventually and I always find seeing just 1 line of the test more heartbreaking that AF turning up naturally  

Hope you're all doing well and the Clomid not sending everyone too  .  Just hope that when (if ?!?!) AF turns up I can stay positive and the Clomid will work.

Take care all - sending you all lots of   

Nix. x


----------



## Crazy Fi

Hi all

Hope everyones doing well
Can anyone tell me where to get and how to synchronise these calender type things some of you use in your signatures
Ive got an approaching anniversary and would love to have one,

Have a lovely romantic trip coughsweet

Max 8579
I'm as confused about cycle lengths as you, I assumed it would be right to have 28 day cycle plan
(and test day 2unless its confirmed ovulation is not on time? but it seems tests are done on day 30?? 

Nikki.... sending you some   sticky vibes 

fi


----------



## Guest

Well the  came early this morning so back on the clomid tomorrow

Kelly I've sent you a PM with my email x

Leighanne Good luck hun 

Fi if you click on someone's ticker it will open up the page to the website there is the tickerfactory.com, families.com and sugglepie.com

Hi to everyone I missed especially Cat 

Sukie

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.UK or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## tulip1411

Sukie thanks for the pm...   sorry the old   turned up for you   I am sure it must be our turn very soon hun     xxxxx

Hello to everyone else   Leighanne nice to see you back!!

Sorry not many personals today, I have just finished work so a bit tired as up early!! Painting the town red tonight and I really don't feel like it just want to stay in a snuggle up with dh on the sofa   got to go as friends birthday and cant let her down... so get into the spirit Kelly!


----------



## Guest

Thanks Kelly enjoy the birthday party x


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Hello my lovelys   ahhhh so sorry I left you all for so long   I have had such a manic week I have not been able to log on since last weekend..been out every night except last night ..and was just so tired I had to veg out! 

Still battling with the insurance co..they offered me a pathetic amount which I refused and they said to send in receipts which I did ..then they wanted other docs which I sent ..and I am still waiting getting very fed up of them ..as if it wasn't stressful enough having your car burnt out Endsleigh/NIG are not helping me forget/get over it !!

Sukie ..Tulip ..thanks for missing me you sweeties ..I am ok .. plodding on as you do think the witch is due next week so got to decide if I want to go ahead with another cycle before going back to the hospital.  I didn't get an e-mail from you Tulip so don't know what happened there.

Nikki P    
                 

I did wonder when you were testing too early .. I felt it in my waters you might be hun ...so pleased and sending you lots of sticky vibes x

Hello   to everyone else .. will try and catch up with you all very soon x 
Cat x


----------



## Crazy Fi

Thanks Sukie  I think on my third attempt I,ve finally got one downloaded

Nice to see you back Cat, gosh you sound like you got the curse of "if theres one bird in the sky it wil sh*t on your head hun.."
Don,t let the buggers get you down 

Fi


----------



## Guest

Fi, No probs I like the phrase 


bonny40 (Fi) said:


> you sound like you got the curse of "if theres one bird in the sky it wil sh*t on your head hun.."
> Don,t let the buggers get you down


Cat glad you have been keeping busy, let us know when you decide what to do next either way we'll be here to cheer you along 
  

Sukie


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Fi ..it feels like that sometimes ..but hey life goes on .. at least I know I can cope with this s**t if it happens again!!

Doesn't look like the moving is going to be quite as easy as I thought...which is a disappointment .. in some ways though maybe it is for the best as if my job is going to go as well then I at least could look at moving where there are more Jobs ..Northampton does not seem to be a very good place for retaining jobs .. 

Anyone got any recommendations on a nice place to live lol ..

Leighanne ..sorry I missed you out of my last msg ..hope you are ok hun .. x

Sukie ..thanks for offering to cheer me along .. you are such a sweetie .. 

Well I guess as I am still not ttc ..I can have a large baileys tonight lol    

I'm just about to have an Indian for my dinner ..bit late but I got carried away making Easter cards !
Cat x


----------



## Guest

Yum Baileys   I had a lovely chinese for dinner and made a right pig of myself


----------



## LeighanneC

Cat-Don't you worry hun, thanks for the message!!!!

I went out lastnight with one of my friend and colleagues from work and guess what they p****d off and left me in a strange town where I did not knows the bars, some drunken b*****d got hold of my wrist and hurt it so as you can gather I was not a happy bunny!!! They all left their cars outside where we had our meal then went into town in a taxi but I needed my car today, hubby is away so he couldnt even come and get me!!! How bad is that? Me wandering round in the cold, on my todd! Good job there was police everywhere but I still had to go to the carpark on my own!!! Well enough of my rant, how are you all today?



Love and kisses
Leighanne
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## wouldloveababycat

That is awful ..some friends hun    pair of old    ..I can't believe that anyone would do that to a friend nowadays..it is just not safe wandering around alone ..especially as most car parks are dark and dingy and deserted.. I would be so upset that my friends thought so little of me to not regard my safety as important   I had a friend who used to do that years ago ..she always used to get completely off her face and would go off with any bloke going ..despite trying to put her off .. and would leave me on my own, in the end I decided that she wasn't really a friend as a friend wouldn't be so selfish all the time, luckily she has been the only so called friend who has acted like this.  I would tell them how you feel hun as that is just unacceptable 'friend' behaviour!

Friends should look out for one another .. and keep each other safe ...   that has made me really cross thinking of you all vulnerable wandering around on your own ..your friends should be very emmbarrased at their behaviour   in fact give me their numbers and I will tell them so !!!!  

Ok rant over lol  
Glad you are ok though hun   I would go out with different friends in future ..ones who give a sh** what happens to you !
Cat x


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Sorry about the bad words   bit shocking for a sunday .. 
Cat x


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Mmmm Sukie bet your Chinese was nice ..I forgot about the Baileys..might have to have one tonight ..I am such a lightweight ..I rarely drink ..so one large Baileys and I will be p'd as a fart ! 
Cat x


----------



## Guest

Leighanne Glad you got home safe and sound  

I got off the phone with my older sister who lives in Ireland and she told me that she is 8 weeks pregnant, I tried to reassure her as she has been having some spotting and is worried and spoke to her for awhile longer but when I got off the phone I started crying and haven't been able to stop. I'm really happy for them both as I knew they wanted a third child, the two other girls who I love are great fun and are beautiful. 
I think it's just hard as I've had a nagging in the back of my head since yesterday morning when my period came as Me and dh really thought we had done it this time as I'd had spotting since last Monday. This period has been heavy with lots of clots, making me think some thing had started to implant but I guess I'll never know. Sorry for being so down, had to let it out.  

Sulkie


----------



## tulip1411

Eh cat you make me   I am a light weight too my friends actually call me shandy pants for a joke so hey so what we are cheap dates   not many of us left that can get drunk with a fiver   (email- I sent to your work one I think?)

Leighanne: Totally agree with everyone the total   's how awful are they good friends   If I were you I would give what for   or set cat on them  

I too went out last night after really not wanting to, I have been getting terrible migranes when I actually take the Clomid... it was that bad yesterday I had to lie down for two hours. Anyway enjoyed myself in the end and had a good boogie with the girls     (in that order  )

Sukie:      aawww sorry to hear you are feeling glum   Its strange hun because I have been bleeding just the same and it has crossed my mind.  I too had a bit of brown spotting about three days before and didnt mention it because I was scared to get my hopes up and then I got a bfn... so I know how you feel.  But we have got to try and stay positive.... (a lot easir said than done eh) right positive thinking and we WILL get a bfp one day I am certain sweetie       Also don't feel guilty about your sister it is only natural and it's hard when it's a close family member SENDING YOU A GREAT BIG  


oooooooh getting a hot flush... watch out a flasher about.....   it's past for now   HELLO TO EVERYONE ELSE HOW ARE YOU ALL      
Love Kelly x


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Ahhh Sukie .. I nearly said that to you yesterday but thought it might upset you ..it does sound like you might have had a very early miscarriage/failed implantation..which is positive in one way as it means you can get pregnant.. most women don't know about very early miscarriage/failed implantation because they come at about the same time as you would have had their period ..think you need a big   hun ...and it is so difficult for you to give support to your sister when she is already so lucky having two children .. I firmly believe it will happen for you hun .. it is only a matter of time ..and you are entitled to feel down hun .. especially on the   drugs..we will be here for you if you need to rant/let off steam any time hun x

Tulip ..cool we would be a good night out wouldn't we ..shandies all round lol   Oooh you flasher you  

I have been making Easter cards again today .. It is an addiction I think ! 

Cat x


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Any time you want me set on your nasty friends ..just let me know ..I am very good at standing up for my friends ...this is the girl ..who stood up to the school bullies after they had picked on my friends for too long .. I chased them off the school bus .. (at the age of about 13) and the witches started hitting me with their stilletos so I thought ..two can play at that game and took off my clod hopper shoes I had to wear (before I had my leg lengthened) and they ended up worse off ....there were two of them against me ..it went round the whole school the next day as they were so nasty ..and everyone kept congratulating me ..I was just so fed up of them picking on my friends ..I am a firm believer you have to stand up to some people who are bullies! I am not a nasty person at all ..but very protective of my friends/family.
Cat x


----------



## tulip1411

Sukie I have just read my post and please don't think that I was saying you should just be positive because I really didn't mean that hun...I read it and thought thats how it could come across and I didn't want you to think that... it's very hard and like cats says you are free to rant all you like and feel down although we don't like to hear you so sad sweetie   Sorry I am bit of a fretter  

Cat: My fellow shandy   you go girl!!!! I was the same at school and still am.. I am only 5ft1in (so quite a funny site me like  ) but hey if I saw someone being bullied I'ed be straight over   What really gets my goat is when people are rude and nasty to people with learning disabilities I am like yes and who are you talking to (of cause in a professional manner  )

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## tulip1411

Anyway how is everyone else it is very quiet on here and I   hope everyone ok sending you all a


----------



## LeighanneC

I gave her a right good telling off and she admitted she was in the wrong so she will not do that again!!!


I will keep you in mind Cat when I need a friend sorting.
Sukie keep your chin up hun!!!
Tulip thanks hun!!!



Leighanne
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Ha ha thats good ..rent a  lol  
Cat x


----------



## max_8579

Hi everyone,
                Hope your all doing ok,i will catch up tommorrow as im really tired.hectic weekend.

              Just wanted to ask about ovulation.I finished clomid last mon and am now on cd12 but on fri nite/sat morn i was getting wot i thought were ovulation pains,i described it to my friend and she said it def sounds like it.But can it happen that early? Its also a little tender when we   .Are these the signs? I hope i dont sound   but it all confuses me.xx

  Anyway,i will catch up with everyone 2morro.xx


----------



## Mazzzz

Hi everyone,

I'm new to this and have just started my first treatment cycle as a single girl. Have been on 100mg Clomid and have suffered the most horrible side effects - was totally unprepared so really glad I found this thread with the bits about the side effects! Thought I was going mad - almost cancelled treatment I was so depressed. Anyway, feeling more positive again and looking forward to DI on Wednesday or Thursday this week probably. Please wish me luck!

Maz x


----------



## Crazy Fi

Hi to all

Max if you don't mind me asking, what were your signs? as I think I may have ovulated today and was tender  ....

Tulip.. do you know if your cons advised   every other day because of something to do with the   being
stronger? and totally agree with you ..worked with learning disabilities for many years and have had many a barney
with ignorant people  really gets my goat that one, how people can pick on the vulnerable is beyond me

You go Cat, loyalty to friends , thats what i like to hear  and hopefully your run of bad luck will go soon, a few years ago my life was sh*t and i was as low as i could go, then things just started to change and so many good things have happened and now its like a dream come true waking up every morning in comparison... so wish you luck for good changes 


Nikki,  how you doing? thinking of you

Well just about to start my 2WW for the first time, so here gooooooooooooooooooooooooooes.......

Fi


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Fi ...thanks sweetie   ..I hope so I feel like the last 7 years have been one thing after another   ..so looking forward to lots of luck coming my way   ..that reminds me I havn't checked wed's lotto ticket yet ha ha !  

Glad things are going better for you now hun x   

Maz ..welcome hun   ..the side effects do seem to vary from cycle to cycle ..so hopefully your next cycle won't be so bad ..I found the side effects were far less if I took the clomid at night ..and this seems to work for quite a few people .. we still get the hot flushes ..thirsty/dry mouth   and goodness knows what else ..but does seem to be better than if taken in the morning ..I   was a lot moodier     if I took it in the morning 
Cat x


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Thanks to whoever is blowing me bubbles x
Cat x


----------



## max_8579

Hiya fi,
          I started with a mild pain on one side and then it got stronger,and when we   it was very tender.Now its back to normal again! So hopefully it was,fingers crossed.If so is that now the 2ww? and when do u take the 2wks from?

          Good luck to you hun. .xx 

  ps-i was advised to have intercourse every other day too,it is to do with the sperm but ive forgotton what she said.x


----------



## max_8579

Hi tulip,Thanx for the bubbles,i sent u some back.Howare u doing? i also had bad headaches on clomid.xx

  LeighanneH-Sorry to hear youve been feeling a bit down hun,them nasty friends of urs are terrible leaving you like that,its happend to me before and i was very scared,glad you gave her what for.Are your eyebrows looking any better?
  My cycle is goin ok thank u,im feeling better than i did a few days ago.Since i took clomid ive been like a monster,moody crying shouting headache.terrible it was.x

        Nix76-How are you? any sign of a/f for you yet?x
    
    Sukie-Sorry the old   arrived for you,heres lots of     for your next cycle.I can understand how you felt when your sis phoned u up,When my best friend phoned up to tell me i couldnt get off the phone quick enough cos i knew i was gonna cry and i did as soon as i put the phone down.I was happy for her but it still hurts.It will be our turn soon hopefully.xx

Cat,glad your back and hope your feeling a little better    .xx

  Maz,hiya and welcome and lots of    for you.xx            Nikki p,How are you? i hope everythings going ok for you hun.Heres more     for you.Take care.xx                Becs,matty & katherine,where are you? hope your doing ok.xx                Hope i havent missed anyone but if i have sorry.xx


----------



## max_8579

Hiya rosie,
              Ive just realised i missed you off,cant be doing that now! sorry.

          Anyway how are you? i hope everything is ok for you and sending you lots of     .xx


----------



## Nix76

Hi Max,

Nope, still no sign of AF although keep getting aches and pain and thought it was gonna start last night cos had a bit of pink when I wiped (sorry TMI !), but all vanished again now !!!!!!!

I've been really resisting doing a pg test cos I know that it will come back negative (they always do    - and that always upsets me so much more that AF arriving on her own!  Think I might have to do one tonight/tomorrow though cos it's driving me mad !

All in all am feeling really     at today..........and that's before I even start on the Clomid !!!

Sorry for ranting on a bit, just feeling very down today  

Hope you're OK and you get a BFP this month   

Wishing everyone else   too.

Nix.


----------



## max_8579

H iya nix,
          Sorry your feeling so down hun,heres a big   for you.

              Did u av medication to induce your a/f ? sorry i cant remember   .You never know.look what happened to nikki p when she was waiting for a/f.it could be good news for you too.xx


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Hi Ladies .. I am feeling good this week as on holiday   and it has been gorgeous here today I have been out in short sleeves and my sandals on   ..and have been spending money on goodies .. just been on yet another craft site and spent a whole £10 ..  but got loads for that ..lots of card all colours of the rainbow ..for my cardmaking ..yipee (I am so easily pleased ..half a shandy and a few crafty bits   ) 

Had to have a go at my insurance company this morning ..they lied to me saying that they had got my e-mail but that the attachments were not on it (for info they had requested)..little did they realise that I had put a read receipt on the e-mail ..so when I went into work to resend it ..as I had left the bits at work ..it had come up on my e-mail saying she had opened it whilst I was on the phone to her this morning ..I do hate liars !!

If they don't settle it this week I will take them to the Financial Ombudsman Service (who regulate Insurance co's) ..I told her in no uncertain terms what I thought of their service ..and said if I worked there I would be ashamed !!   they again tried to offer me a pathetic amount and the car she was looking at was a 1.4 not a 1.9 ..so she was not even looking at the same model !! grrrrr 

Ok rant over ! I am happy today tho as on holiday ...   and Northampton Saints got through to the next round of the  European Cup ..  ..so many things to feel happy about 

How is everyone today ??

            
Cat x


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Soooo many bubbles ..ahhh thanks  
Cat x


----------



## Guest

Hi girls
Just a quick one as my quiche is ready, thanks so much for all the support it means a lot to me 

Cat In a strange way I don't mind if it was , at least then I can actually get pregnant  

Kelly Don't worry hun I didn't take it the wrong way 

Katarina I got a voice message from you earlier but it kept cutting out so I don't have your number 

Well I got my butt into gear and have made an appointment for April 20th to go to Woking Nuffield to set the wheels into action to have ivf privately we have no money saved but I don't care, I don't want to look back and say 'I wish we had started the treatments sooner'.

Good luck to all  
Sukie


----------



## Guest

Thank you for all the bubbles girls


----------



## tulip1411

It was me  I have bubbles ocd  I was making up for Cat being away and Cat I did you proud all even numbers 

Cat good on you telling them what for... and lieing whats that say about there company eh 

Sorry just a quick one as really tired been shopping again  into Leeds and my feet are killing me... MAX The symptoms sound like you have ovulated to me  fingers crossed x

Nix:  for you if I was you I would just test because you will drive yourself mad hun but I do totally understand why you don't want to  

Sukie: We are going on to private IVF after Clomid if we don't get a BFP.... but as I am positive thinking  I wont be having IVF   I have everything crossed for you this cycle even my toes!!  

Fi: Yes it was something to do with the  being stronger so best every other!  Also do you work with people with learning disabilities now? If so what is you do.. sorry I am nosy  I am a support worker for the supported living service for people with learning disabilities and I adore my job!

Rosie and Nikki: I hope you are both well 

Hello to everyone else I am soooooo sorry if I have missed you but this was suppose to be a quick one  and it's like a essay 
Loads of     
     
Love Kelly x


----------



## tulip1411

Sorry WELCOME MAZ wishing you lots of luck


----------



## sugar&amp;spice

Hello everyone 

This is my frist time here!! i put my first post up yesterday and was recommended to come here by Cat, Rosie p and Viking girl!!

I am on my first cycle of clomid and took last ones today. They have made me feel so poorly. Constant headache and feeling very irritable and impatient. Poor old DH really got it in the ear yesterday!   We had a big row over nothing and there were lots of      .

Trying to look forwards now to lots of     . Any advice on wether it should be done every day or every other??

Just wanted to say how much better i feel just coming on here and feeling close to others going through the same thing.

Thanks
Love Clare


----------



## Kiah

Hi guys

Sorry been busy with work the last few days    I too work with people with learning disabilities and love it... most of the time  

Well I have spent the past few days in a big black hole.  I am on day 8 of my cycle and I am still bleeding very lightly.  this is probably pretty normal for me as I do have long periods on the rare occassion that I do have them but I am now really worried that when I go for my tracking scan on Wednesday that they will say my womb lining is still really thin, as I don't really see how it can have thickened up if I am still bleeding.  Also it was really light for 4 days then on the 5th got to normal flow and then died away again so I have no idea what my body is doing    I have had 2 mid cycle scans before (both a couple of months after my previous period) and my womb lining has ben very thin so I am really expecting the worst      Sorry don't mean to be so miserable.

Also as predicted asking time off work on Wednesday for my scan did cause problems.  My work was fine but I knew I was causing problems.  I really think I will need to tell my boss what I am doing but am so worried about the response    It never rains but it pours    Don't think the clomid is helping as I honestly have been feeling very depressed  

Anyway, thanks for the moan  

Sukie - Sorry to hear AF got you    And that you had to cope with your sisters news as well.     for next month.

Cat - I have always wanted to try card making but just haven't quite got round to it yet    I am not particularly arty so it would probably look awful    Hope you get your insurance sorted out soon  

LeighanneH - Nice friends    I would have been so furious!!!

Nix - Hope AF shows up for you soon!

Maz - Good luck on Wed/Thurs    

Clareb - Welcome!  I had a really bad headache while taking clomid, lasted about 3 days but has gone now - thankfully!!!!! Lets hope it will all be worth it  

Anyway, suppose I better off and wax the bikini line for Wednesday    

Hi to everyone I have missed

Matty


----------



## Crazy Fi

Hi all

Tulip.. Ive worked with learning disabilities with challenging behaviour for years, only banking recently, 
but was team leader in a small private home for about 4.5  yrs (i loved that and would have done it for nothing,   ) broke 
my heart when i had to leave   ,but i will always treasure being blessed to work with such special unique people... 
Yes the job can be so rewarding cant it, although with the challenging behaviour i got a few hiding's in my time    ouch!!, but the good sooooooooooooooooooo outweighed the bad

Max..fingers crossed for you, did you take your temp over this period? I have been but havent had the supposed 
ovulation rise?just hope i have   .. My poor DH is knackered bless him   .. i assume the 2ww is from ovulation day onwards
But I'm a novice so best to get facts from any ladies with the know

Hi ya careb, the girls here are lovely

Hi to anyone I've missed

Fi


----------



## Mazzzz

Hi everyone,

Thanks for the lovely welcome messages - it's really nice to know there are so many others going through the process as it's so much more daunting than I had every expected. 'Specially with this Clomid work-of-the-devil drug!!

Today is day 10 and I had my first scan and blood test. I have one 17mm follie, a 14mm and a couple of 10mm's - is that good or normal? The consultant was so busy he rushed off before I could ask.

Matty - can relate to your worry about whether to tell work or not. I haven't told mine either and was desperate to start this cycle as it falls in Easter hols (teacher) so I wouldn't have to tell them! Good luck if/when you tell them - bet they'll be really pleased for you.

Clareb - sorry to hear you had horrid side effects and hope you are feeling better.

Hello to everyone else too! What are bubbles?

Maz xx


----------



## Nix76

Morning all !

Well, took your advice and decided to do a PG test this morning  - geared myself to do it and then..........nothing!  Bloody test didn't work AT ALL !!  GRRRRRRRRRRR   .  Will go out and buy another one today and if she STILL doesn't show up today will test again in the morning !  I feel slightly more sane today - I know in my heart that I'm not PG, so I'm really trying to be positive and see AF turning up (or a negative test) as a good think so I can start the Clomid !!

Matty & Maz - I haven't told my work what's going on either. So far have managed to get time off for appointments by saying it was to do with smear tests.  Have any of you told your work about tx ?  Have they been OK ?

Max - really hope you did ov this cycle.  Have my fingers crossed for a BFP for you Hun !!!!

Clareb - welcome!  I'm quite new here too (haven't even managed to take my first pill yet as still waiting for af). Hope it's first time lucky for you  

Hi to everyone else - hope you're all OK !?

Nix.


----------



## nikki p

Hello ladies! Hope your all well? I'm fine thanks i think? Ive just constantly got butterflies its driving me mad!!! I was sick today for the first time yipeeee! I know you might think   but at least thats a good sign isn't it! I even phoned my DH at work and told him!! Got to go to the doctors this afternoon now that my positive test has come back from the hospital. We still cant believe it. Thanks so much for all your lovely messages and I'm sending you all lots of                                          and I'm so hoping you all get your   this cycle. I'm keeping everything crossed for you and i wish you all the goodluck in the world.Thinking of each and everyone of you. Big    Love Nikki P XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## Mazzzz

Nikki - really pleased for you - must be sooooo exciting! Totally understand why you are so happy about being sick - not   at all! Thanks for your positive vibes  - sending loads back to you for a wonderful pregnancy   

Nix - hope you get a result soon, so frustrating having to wait   

Had second scan today - all ok and Thursday is going to be IUI day. I so hope it works! 

Loads of   to everyone!

Maz xx


----------



## Crazy Fi

Hi Nikki

Lovely to hear things are going great for you   .. So glad your happy to be puking (weirdo!!   ) only joking course 
I understand.. it's a sign your hormones are working well isn't it   ,I'd be looking for that too.
Ooh I bet your beside yourself with it all   ...........
Please give us updates on how your getting on          

best of luck  

Fi


----------



## Crazy Fi

Nix 76

Hi I know we havent really chatted but just wondered how your second test went  , just rooting for you  
I'm in similar position to you with the first cycle of 100mg, just started my 2ww.... Hope Your news is good,
at the mo you sound just like Nikki before she had the shock of her life... fingers crossed for you    

Fi


----------



## Nix76

Hi Fi,

The power of the peestick    

Well, it seems like even when the damn things don't give ANY result they bring on AF!!  She's sort of arrived this afternoon - well, I say she's arrived.....there's something going on there anyway, but a bit odd (I've just posted a question on this board actually asking for some advice about it..) !

How did you get on with your first lot of the pills ??  I'll be honest - I'm a bit freaked about starting them, but excited at the same time  

I REALLY, REALLY hope the 2ww isn't too much hell for you and that you get a strong BFP at the end of it !!!!  Keep me posted - be thinking of you and wishing you lots of    

Nix.

PS.  I think if I do anymore knicker-checking today my boss is gonna think I've got a problem - just off to check for about the millionth time in the past 30 minutes


----------



## max_8579

Hi fi,
    Im excited for you as i was like that when waiting to start the clomid,lots and lots of luck to you.

                        .xx


----------



## max_8579

Hi fi.
    Sorry that message was meant for nix. .
          Im all over the place,i cant concentrate on anything! Well i think im on the 2week wait now,well i dont know where i am really .Fingers crossed .My blood test is next tues.Good luck to u.xx


----------



## Crazy Fi

Hi NIx

Guess thats a kinda good/bad news scenario for you isn't it, sorry to hear you didn't get BFP but at least you can start
on the clomid now   , not sure what your concern might be   , so assume thats where your at

I suppose everyone is different with the clomid, I've had a terrible appetite and a good few mood swings   but otherwise
all great. Just frustrated as I'm not sure if Ive ovulated or not   , had a few funny pains over the last few days, 
but no rise in temperature. A bit hard to do the mucus test when your trying........  (YEUCH!!!!   .. overload of crude info, 
but I'm sure you got my drift   ) .
Whats freaking you out about taking them? the side effects?

everything seems to take so long when your monitoring it all doesn't it... Just dreading the awful groundhog day repetition,  

Fi


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Hi everyone   .... Tulip thanks for the   hun .. and yes proud of you for doing ocd even numbers lol  

Matty ..I am not what I would regard as arty but I seem to be able to put bits together to make nice cards ..I couldn't draw to save my life tho ...in my art classes they used to look at my work and sigh heavily   this was somewhat offputting ..and funnily enough they didn't recommend me to do it the next year  

I prefer more hands on stuff like pottery, card making, enamelling I loved ..I have done allsorts over the years (such an old fart  ) candle making ..I made some great tortoise candles to have in the garden ..they were wicked   ..I quite enjoy cooking as well and make a wicked black forest gateau  

Well my insurance co phoned me up this morning and joke that they are the girl starting trying to justify their offer by quoting me on a car that was older than mine ...and then a car that was less cc than mine ..so I said ok I will accept that cheque but I will take you to the Ombudsman as there is no way that is justifiable ..so stood my ground and in the end the dozey woman offered me what I wanted from the start.. they gave me £100 for a stereo that was worth £250 they are such rip off merchants ..but just glad to get it settled .. 

Rosie ..How did things go today hun ? have been thinking of you x 

Sukie ..How are you today ..have the   drugs kicked in yet !!

My Mum and Dad got back from America today and they are so tired they can barely function as each flight was delayed and they had to have two internal flights in America before flying back here.. Mum has brought lots of crafty bits ...so can't wait to see what she has got. 

I had my god-daughter this morning and she was really well behaved (which for a 2 year old is quite an achievement!)  we had a tea party .. and I read her lots of my old ladybird books ..and played with puzzles and just generally had a good time .. she was really tired so snuggled up on the sofa under my fleece blanket and snoozed ..she looked so adorable ..I am so lucky to have so many lovely god-children ..she didn't want to go home bless her cotton socks. 

My cat is currently asleep where my keyboard should be (he loves to sit next to his Mummy and pushes his way in) so I am sitting with the keyboard on my knee   ...ummm think something is wrong there somewhere ..those fridge magnets that say if you want the best seat in the house you had better move the cat ...must have a cat like Bilbo !!  

I an watching deal or no deal at the same time ..and have got through on their chance to win (so send me lots of positive vibes quick !! ha ha ) 

.. still no AF arrived although I have my classic tiredness that I get a week before so hopefully it will arrive soon.

Well I have rambled on for long enough ..hope you are all ok   
Cat x


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Ahhhh odd number alert ...


----------



## Crazy Fi

sorted cat xx


----------



## max_8579

Hiya fi,
          Only me moaning again 
      Thats whats winding me up ,not knowing if i ovulated or not.Its not nice is is.xx


----------



## Guest

Matty Hope you get a pleasant surprise and there is a nice thick lining  I told my two managers at work about 2 months ago and I'm glad I did it took a lot of pressure off and they know I'm planning to do IVF in the next few months.

Cat Yes started getting the hot flushes again but thats it so far...... I'm going to see the consultant at woking on April 20th  progress!

Kelly How long have you got left on the clomid?

Welcome Claire, Sorry you are getting so many side effects I hope they go soon and good luck with this cycle x

A big hello to Max, Rosie, Maz, Fi, Nix and Nikki  

Sukie


----------



## nikki p

hi ladies i went to see my doctor today and shes sending me for an early scan. Weve got to go Thursday at 10.15 so please wish us luck xxxxx Love Nikki P xxxxx


----------



## Nix76

Good luck Nikki      

Will be thinking of you Hun !

Nix. xx


----------



## Guest

Nikki Good luck Hun I hope the little bean is growing well    

Sukie


----------



## Crazy Fi

Hiya Max

I know its so bl**dy frustrating   , I dont know how many times in the last three or four days I have said to
my DH that I'm getting pains and that this might be it,I think its got to the "yes dear" point.
we've been at it a week now   and I'm too scared to stop in case i havent ovulated yet, but then what if i just dont  ovulate i think im going cuckoo,   thinking about it........chill  ........... 
I got my prog' test on Easter Sun and had to arrange to have it done on a ward as doctors are shut and if i havent ovulated the reading will be a waste of time wont it?

And this is only our first cycle!!!!!!!
Sorry i just need to have a moan, hope your not as frustrated as me

Fi


----------



## tulip1411

Nippi.P Sending you lots of sticky vibes hun       
      Good luck and I will be thinking of you x

Sukie: I am on my 2nd month and they have only gave me it for 3, but my con did say they might give me it for longer if it showed it was making me ovulate which it did... So unsure what step will be next really as I have had Clomid before for about 8mths maybe longer (i think) but my situation was very different before because the fluid on in right tube was poisoning me (I have since had it removed)... but I know they don't like you to take it for longer than a year  My con also said if I didn't get pregnant with Clomid they would discuss other fertility options with us next time (31st May) but we've only ever thought our only next option was IVF so  Sorry babbling again aren't I    Hope you didn't fall asleep hun   I am also getting the hot sweats   hope you have cooled down  

Rosie: Hope everything as gone okay today hun... rooting for you  

Fi/max: I know 2ww always drives me insane     I think we should have a magic device that would and could tell us what is happening... inside us to save our brains...   good luck to you both lets hope the   has made a new home  

Well I know this is sad and I will come back and finish my post but Holby is on and I can not miss it (very sad I know) See you in a bit xxxxxx


----------



## max_8579

Hiya fi,
         I think we must both be as frustrated as each other! We started   on fri morn that was cd10,then fri night and sat i was getting pains and thought i was ovulating, but obviously not as ive started getting the pains again tonight. 
         So i dont know what is going on but ive read that u can ovulate as early as 5 days after taking your last clomid pill.5 days from then was friday for me when i first started getting pains 
 Ive got my blood test next tues,its not a waste of time i dont think cos the diff hormone levels tell them what they need to know and if they need to higher your dose of clomid.
     So fingers crossed for us.xx 
           I think we need lots of this too


----------



## max_8579

NIKKI P,
          Good luck with your scan hun,will be thinking of you.   .xx


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Good Luck Nikki P                                                               
Cat x


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Thanks Fi   all better now   
Cat x


----------



## sugar&amp;spice

Hi girls    

Thanks everyone who has given me words of encouragement. I don't know how you all manage to keep up with each other, i get lost with whose who after reading a few messages!! Sorry for not mentioning you all by name but i wish you all lots of luck      

Quick question, some of you are mentioning that you go for scans whilst taking clomid. My doc has not asked me to go for any, just for a blood test on day 21. Do you think this is normal in some cases or has he messed up ??

Also, how will i know when my 2ww starts?? I don't know if thats a stupid thing to ask   but as this is my first cycle, I don't know how long it will be. 

Thanks
Clare


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Hi Clare ..It does seem to vary quite a lot between us ..I started off having scans and then they stopped them as they showed I was producing folllicles ..I find it frustrating not having them though as it did indicate when I was about to ovulate ..and it was different times each cycle ..I would be tempted to ask if they can scan you .. some people get on ok with the ovulation predictor kits  ..you can get these cheaply off e-bay (if you get them from anywhere else you will need a healthy bank balance !)  

I didn't find they worked for me ..but I am still not convinced that I ovulate as they have never scanned me after the 'supposed' ovulation date ..and I have never had the day 21 test (which is supposed to indicate if you have ovulated .. ..this assumes that you ovulate on day 14 tho ..as the hormone they are testing for peaks at 7 days past ovulation) 

Good Luck with it hun x 
Cat x


----------



## max_8579

Hiya claireb,
                Ive not been told to go for a scan just a blood test.I was confused about my 2ww wait as well because my cycles arent regular,i was advised by a few people to test on cd30.

                      Good luck.


----------



## Malteser Maiden

Hi 

I'm new to Clomid, took the first pill this morning!.   Been waiting for AF, and I started yesterday, the day after my 35th birthday, I've only just registered this weekend and I wanted to say hello, and get ready for my rollercoaster ride.  We've been TTC for 3 years, DH has had 3 SA all poor results, so consultant has put us on ICSI waiting list.

They have prescribed Clomid for me, for 6 mths, whilst we are waiting.  NHS won't do IUI due to DH SA, but we might look into doing IUI private?

Booked in for 1st scan on day 12, and blood test on day 21, so I feel like I'm off on the journey now....

ClareB it looks like we're starting off at about the same stage, how've you found the first time on Clomid?
Love
MM


----------



## max_8579

Hiya mm,
            Welcome to ff,you will find some great support and advice on here,im addicted now.

                        Good luck


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Welcome Malteser Maiden  ..you will get lots of great support from everyone on the Clomid thread ....if you want to rant, rave, cry or laugh .. we will be there for you hun. 

Hope you get a   very very soon 
Cat x


----------



## Malteser Maiden

Thanks for the welcome, just trying to get my head around the jargon and pictures, my posting looks soooo boring,  never even been on a forum before...well I can at least send you all some   and  

Sorry, I know it must be tiresome, when newbies arrive and play with the gadgets.

What are bubbles
MM


----------



## Crazy Fi

Hi All

NIKKI Good luck for Thurs  xx    

ROSIE  hows it going    

Hi MALTESER MAIDEN, welcome, good luck with the clomid, Ive just finished taking my first batch last week

MAX has anyone explained why CD 30 is a good date to try instead of 28, just curious   sat here with pains again now?   

Anytime CAT, I'm the queen of OCD       

CLAREB i wasn't offered scan either but assume that its offered to people with different complications? good luck

NIX Hows it going, have you had enough to call it day one now

Hi SUKIE, ICE MAIDEN and anyone else I forgot

Does this thread ever have a set time where people can go on to chat  

Fi


----------



## Nix76

Hey Fi - Nope, this is definitely not day 1 for me cos there is nothing going on now!!!!  All a bit weird really !

Hi Malteser Maiden - good luck with the Clomid, I;m just waiting to start - hope they work out for you  

Hi to everyone else I misse !!

Fi - I was wondering about a Clomid chatroom time too ?!

Nix. x


----------



## Crazy Fi

Sorry to hear that Nix, maybe the worrying is playing a bit of havoc with your cycle... I know it would be nice to be able to chat too sometimes, maybe there is a set time and us newbies just don't know it, I shoot on there every now and then but don't see any names on there I recognise..... and I'm shy  so just go away again    Rosie I guess you'd knoe the answer to that one ??

Fi


----------



## sugar&amp;spice

Hello MM

Yes, seems like we are both at about the same point. I took last tablet yesterday so waiting for a couple of days before lots of   . I haven't been posting on here for long but i feel really reassured by all the support and words of encouragement people have passed on. My bubble count has increased loads this evening!!

I have had a constant headache for the last few days and been really irritable. Both are well known side effects of clomid apparently. Have really been mean to DH   . Had one big row which resulted in lots of     . Will be making it up to him with lots of  . 

Good luck    

Clare

P.S Nix- you mentioned a clomid chatroom time. Is there a pre-arranged time?


----------



## Nix76

Clareb = we were wondering if there was a pre-arranged time it chat too.

Is there Rosie ??

Fi - yeah that's what DH said about me being a stress-head keeping AF away.  Actually, what he said was "bloody hell, you're so wound up at the mo even your period is keeping away from you"    Always trust a man to tell it like it is eh !!!!

Nix. xx


----------



## Crazy Fi

Sounds a bit like my DH ... straight to the point.... a good one though   

Fi


----------



## Malteser Maiden

Nix-I was the same, I've just had my longest cycle in 3 years (47 days), and did a   last weekend but   and then 4 days later AF, I put it all down to my body playing silly games, as I had bought the Clomid about 3 weeks ago and just wanted to get going, whatever it was going to bring.

I'm really fortunate as I have never really suffered from   , but I've warned DH that I might turn loopy loo 

I'd love to join in a live chat, if a date is made?
MM


----------



## Mazzzz

Welcome MM - I'm new on here too and on my first Clomid cycle. It takes a while to get used to the jargon and pics - I only just found out what bubbles are (and thank you to everyone who has sent me one!) 

Hope you get on ok with the pills and don't get any horrid side effects!

Maz xx


----------



## Rosie P

Hi girls. Just popped on after my tea to try and read through today's posts. I'll be back to chat more tomorrow - promise.  

With regards to a set chat time for Clomid girls I'm not sure - but I will find out how/ if this can be arranged and get back to you.

Take care and have a nice night.  

Rosie. xxx

P.S. Scan today went really well and we were so relieved to see that everything was ok. Thanks to everyone for asking.


----------



## max_8579

Hiya all,
          Fi im still getting pains too,wot is happening wish i could go in and look 

          I havent heard of a set time in the chat room for clomid chicks but im not sure.I  do pop on there sometimes but never know anyone.

          Rosie thats great news and you can relax a little,do you feel like a weights been lifted?

      nix,my fingers are crossed for you.Ive been horrid to my dh too but he has been brilliant and took it all,ive worn him out too  bless him with all the  he is tired out.xx


----------



## Crazy Fi

ok taking a chance of echoing in silence but gonna shoot to chat room if anyones still around at this late hour

Fi


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Ooh what a good idea a clomid girls mad chat session      
Cat x


----------



## Crazy Fi

Morning ladies 

Well had a night of weird dreams, one of which i gave birth to a cabbage patch baby (as you do   ) everyone was looking at it pityingly, and i couldn't understand it as i just saw "beautiful"..... Thing was I woke up still freeing all this deep love 'n' bonding feeling with my cabbage patch      ..  OK !?!..enough said    Now I'm getting really concerned about the clomid side effects 

Fi


----------



## wouldloveababycat

...hey that is almost as good as the Jade Goody and Dr Who dream that someone had lol ..it is strange isn't it how it makes you dream wierd things ..that is quite comical .. I have had a similar one and woken up feeling the same ..and almost felt a sense of loss when I realised it wasn't true ..as bizarre as it was ..mine wasn't a cabbage patch tho (never liked those things!) 
Keep on dreaming hun ..it provides us with entertainment if nothing else  
Cat x


----------



## Crazy Fi

Hi Cat  
Yeah weird eh!... def had that feeling of sense of loss   ....  Talking of dreams, keep having kinda repetative dream lately... scenarios can be all dfferent but always ends with me not being able to contact my DH, usually via mobile, he either doesnt answer, buttons wont work or I cant remember his number, but feels real scary at the time....... and wake up so relieved to find him there. But beats a few years ago when i totally stopped dreaming for a few years, or at least stopped having memory recall of any   

Just being nosey, do you do your card making for fun or as a trade, love creative stuff myself... dabble in sketching and oil paints and got urge to try a bit of origami , and would love to do that wood etching... trouble is I get bored and never stick at one thing for long

Fi


----------



## Kiah

Morning everyone!

Well I went for my day 10 tracking scan today,  have 3 follies that are all between 7 and 8mm and my womb lining is only 3.6mm so both still have a lot of growing to do    However, the nurse did say that considering I had just stopped bleeding yesterday then everything was as it should be and exactly what she would expect at the moment    If I hadn't been lying down I think I would have fallen over    She even called me normal      Thats the first time anyone has ever described by womanly organs as normal      I have to admit I am still a bit worried that the lining wont thicken up as it hasn't done in the past (but wasn't on clomid then and no growing follicles and majorly wonky hormones!) but I have to go back for another scan next Wednesday (lucky me  ) and she hopes that everything will have grown     and then if it has I will have another scan a couple of days later    They sure like to scan at my place    and then a blood tests 7 days after they hope I will ovulate.  Although I have to get that far first and my womb lining and follicles may of course do nothing in this week    Still it was nice to be called normal for once  

Cat and Fi - I have had some really heartbreaking dreams when I find out I am pregnant and I have woken up believing that I am and it takes a few minutes to hit me that it was a dream.  I even woke up once thinking OMG I'm gonna have to tell all my FFs!!!  

Max - I think a wee window into our abdomen would be so handy    I'v always wanted to see whats going on!!! 

Rosie - So glad that your scan went well and its great to see your wee P in your avatar piccie!!!

Nix -     whats your DH like, he's lucky you never killed him, just as well your not on clomid yet  

Sukie - Glad to know that telling your employer made things easier, I am still a bit worried to be honest but don't think I have much choice    Fortunately my next appointment I was able to make outiside work.

I would also be up for a chat in the chat room but am very slow there so you'd have to bare with me  

Oh well, suppose I had better toddle off!  Hope everyone is doing okay!

Matty

Oh and a million thank yous to whoever has blown me bubbles


----------



## Nix76

Me again !

Really sorry to go on and on (must be boring you silly by now    but this weird AF thing is totally driving me  

TMI alert!!  I have been having brown or pink discharge since the weekend and belly & back aches for a week or so but there is still no sign of a full on period!  What's going on ??  I think I need to have a proper bleed to class it as day 1 so I can start the Clomid 2nd day, but now I am wondering if I've missed my window and am over-analysing it too much !??!!?

What to do, what to do !!??  

I am so tired of going to the loo to check what's going on and can't stop a million thoughts going round in my head - think I'm losing the plot at the moment  

Someone just TELL me what to do please !!!!!

Nix


----------



## Kiah

HI Nix

I too had a very weird AF, very light for 4 days (as in hardly even needed a panty liner) heavy for 1.5 days then light again for another couple of days.  I also had heard I should be waiting for full flow but called my clinic as was unsure and they told me to start it that day (day 2 of very light bleed) even though not full flow.  I think maybe once again different clinics, different advice    I would give your clinic a call and follow their guidance, mine were really helpful when I called and didn't make me feel stupid  

Matty


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Hi ladies ..oooh that felt good ..just done some retail therapy ..not much of it for me ..but hey it felt good anyway  

Matty ..  ahhh bless you hun ..I know that feeling is awful isn't it .. I have only ever had one really vivid dream where I had, had a baby ..a beautiful girl lying like a little angel in a moses basket ..have never forgotten it.  You can tell us about any of your dreams hun...and hopefully soon it will be a reality and not a dream (no cabbage patch babies tho please   ) 

I found it much better after telling work too ...I had worked myself up into a right old state ..and it wasn't nearly as bad as I thought ..and has been much better since.

Matty get on the brazil nuts hun ..they seemed to really help my womb lining .. I ate them for England and at my next scan it had got lots thicker so worth a try!

Fi ...I do it for fun ..but have had lots of people telling me I should do it for a living ... if anyone wants a special card making just shout ..I am always looking for an excuse to make more ..I am going over to my Mums today to make some ..and we are doing it tomorrow in between me taking my Mum and Dad out for lunch (it is both their birthdays this week) ..I should take some pictures of ones that I have made .. can anyone download a pic onto their profile ? or do you have to be a special kind of member ? anyone know?

Cat x


----------



## max_8579

Hi matty,
            Glad it went well for you today and fingers crossed for next week. 

        Its funny you should say that about dreaming your preg as i do the same thing and it really upsets me.I wake up rubbing my tummy and im so happy then i realise its a dream and i feel really sad all day,i wonder what it means.xx


----------



## Nix76

Thanks Matty,

I've just called them and left a message - think cos all this is new to me and assumed that the clinic would think I was a complete moron to ask them, but I guess that's what they're there for !

HOpefully they will get back to me soon and calm me down.

Thanks so much for replying Hun, 

Nix. x

UPDATE - they just called me back and have said that I have to wait for a proper red bleed, so.........back to the knicker checking !!


----------



## max_8579

Hiya nix,
          you must be so frustrated! I am frustrated for you.Hope it arrives soon.I was just like you about 2wks ago I hated it.x


----------



## Nix76

Thanks Max,

To be honest, I;m starting to bore myself keep going on about it, so must be driving you lot mad   

Just feel generally crap really - got really bad belly ache, sore neck and shoulder from where I was tossing and turning and getting no sleep all night and a bit fed up of inspecting my knickers constantly      

How's it going with you ?  When do you test ??     

Nix. xx


----------



## max_8579

Hiya nix,
            Your not boring us we know what its like,thats what we here for! 

          Im testing on the 19th,dont even know if i ovulated and thats winding me up as im still avin pains.I hardly slept last night either.Emotions are running high.
          I had a dream there was someone in our bedroom trying to get me so i jumped and woke dh up,he didnt know what was happening so jumped and then snapped at me so i started crying and stormed off to the spare room. 
        Im sure the clomid is making me go mad .x


----------



## Rosie P

Hi girls. 

Well I've checked it out and it is possible. I just need to find out which day/ night you fancy having the 'chat-in' and then I can check the calendar to see if one of the rooms are free for us. 

Nix, I found I used to get spotting upto 4 days before proper AF and it isn't half frustrating because you wonder if you'll ever get to take the Clomid, but then   tended to come with terrible pain and very, very heavy. Good luck, hope she comes properly soon.

Hi to everyone else. I know I said I'd do personals but as my laptop has broke I'm only allowed limited time on DH's as he needs it for work. Will be back and chatting just as soon as I can.

Take care.

Rosie. xxx


----------



## max_8579

Hiya rosie,
              If its ok for everyone else could we notdo the chatroom wed or fri nite as i am at work? Wot do you think girls?xx


----------



## Nix76

Rosie - I've never really had spotting before, I've always gone from nothing to being "on" in one day, so this is really confusing me    Also, don't think I've ever properly analysed it before so maybe just noticing things I've ignored before.  Think maybe it's kicking in a bit more so I'm trying to be   to for day 1 today or tomorrow (my cons said that if I start before 5pm to class that as day 1). 

Max - thanks Hun.  I don't want to go on at DH so much and haven't discussed details with any of my friends, so this is the only place I am talking about this at all.  You are all helping me more than you could EVER know  

Evening chat would be best for me cos I can't access it from work, only message board.

Nix. x


----------



## Crazy Fi

Hi all

Matty.. glad to hear your news is looking promising, nice to hear positive    

Nix, Now I'm telling you off!!   your not getting on anyones nerves I'm sure, we all have our issues, hopes and fears and thats whats so nice about this forum, is the support we can all give each other. 
i think that even when we have our own downers its much better to able to help others through 
out our own helplessness and when things go well we can spread hope... and in between we can have a laugh.. Good luck 
and you just come on here and moan when ever you like, i do enough lol.. Right Fi off ur soap box!!   )glad they've put your mind at rest a bit        

Cat, if you go on your profile, then the forum profile...(I'm forever changing mine)
Click on "i will upload my own profile" and then you should be able to browse and bring in your own pictures...if thats what you meant
"show us your cards lady"  

Max sorry to here you had such a bad night, i did try to catch you on the chat room... but you were goooooooooooooooooone
before I'd finished typing you..I'm still just like you, no idea   , guess we just want what we sometimes read about 
people knowing by symptoms for reassurance... I'm just assuming i haven't ... then the only way is up    

Cheers Rosie,for checking out chat room info.... and so nice to hear your more chilled, wow what a lovely sight your
scan is,,, gives us all hope  

Fi


----------



## Crazy Fi

And Hi to anyone ive missed  ... still trying to get my head round who you all are, being a clomid girl virgin  

Fi


----------



## sugar&amp;spice

Good evening clomid girlies

Max- i always have really vivid dreams even when not on clomid. Recently i woke up in the middle of the night and made DH get up so i could sweep the spiders out of the bed!!   

Cat and Fi - i made some really fun xmas cards this year for all our family. Took a pic of me, DH and cats in xmas hats!! Mounted pic on red and green card and decorated with glitter!! Very childlike i know but all the family loved them!!

Does anyone know how soon you could ovulate after taking the last pills?? I took the last ones on monday. Should we start going for it now?? I have had a dull stomach cramp all day today. Is that a sign?? 

Clare xx


----------



## greengirl74

Hi everyone

can i join u all? am about to take my first clomid tablet tonight. 
am feeling excited but also nervous about any side effects i might get.

just one question, if i do get any side effects how long do they normally go on for?


greengirl


----------



## Crazy Fi

Hi Clareb, HI Greengirl74, we kinded chatted for a few moments last night, good luck


----------



## sugar&amp;spice

hi greengirl

i finished my last pills two days ago. i had a headache the whole time and my mood was      .

hopefully it will all be worth it

lots of       to you

clare x


----------



## sugar&amp;spice

I meant to ask in my previous messages, whats all this about tixylix   

I have seen a few people mention it. What does it do? How does it help??

thanks

clare x


----------



## Crazy Fi

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Hi ladies

Hope noone minds me pinning this but thought that I'd put together a list of stuff that I've picked up over the years regards improving cm, helping ttc etc...I'm certainly no expert & would never profess to be but thought it would be good for us to share...

These questions seem to get asked quite alot so thought it might be useful...
If anyone has objections then let me know...and obviously, if anyone has things to add then go ahead

Things thought to help cm:

Drinking plenty of water (at least 2 litres a day)

Evening Primrose Oil with Starflower up&#8230;shouldn't be taken after ovulation as may cause uterine contractions&#8230;flaxseed oil contains GLA's (same as EPO) & also omega's & does similar.

Grapefruit juice

Expectorant cough medicine. This thins the cm so helps swimmers on their way...it can't actually "make" ewcm...Robitussin is a brand name but it can be another type of expectorant...

It needs to have Guaifenesin as the active ingredient. It shouldn't contain alcohol, anti-histamines or Dextromethorphan. It is important that you don't take decongestant as this dries up CM.

Regards the cough medicine mentioned...check out these links...

http://www.babycentre.co.uk/expert/561004.html

http://www.fertilityplus.org/faq/cm.html

Found this on a thread..... hope this helps Clareb

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.UK or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## Guest

Hi girls it's really late and I'm shattered, welcome to everyone who has just joined us 

The chat nite sounds good 

Sukie


----------



## Mazzzz

Hi Greengirl, welcome and good luck with your pills!

I had bad mood swings but apparently the side effects vary cycle to cycle. The important thing I think is to read the list and be aware of how you feel, then you can at least know it's the pills and not you going    which is what I thought was happening to me as I was so depressed while I was on them and had no idea about the drug and hadn't found this wonderful thread at the time! You might not get any s/e's at all - fingers crossed for you    

Maz xx


----------



## Mazzzz

And hi to everyone else too - sorry not to mention all names. My mind is a bit   at te mo - tomorrow is my first DIUI and I am very excited - and very scared too! Wish me luck  

Maz xx


----------



## Nix76

Hi to everyone  (sorry bit early for personals for me   ) 

Maz - wishing you lots of      for your DIUI today !

Well, after days of dithering I am finallly about to start the Clomid - first pills tonight.  Please wish me luck girls (and maybe luck for DH too if I get a bit     ).

Nix


----------



## greengirl74

Good Morning Everyone

Nix, good luck with ur pills tonight. I'm a day ahead of you as I took my first tablet last night.

Maz, wishing you good luck for today also

Take care
Greengirl


----------



## tulip1411

Hiya Ladies,
What a lovely day    and guess what I am full of cold  typical I always have a week off and get cold  I have my two (twins) counsins staying for a few days they are 12, they are jewish so it's been quite educational for me as everything has to be kosher. Learning new ways to cook! I hope you are all having a fab day what have you all got planed for the weekend? I too have been getting some early ov pains must be the cogs going clomid is like the oil getting them going eh 

Sorry no personals but promise I will catch up later WELCOME TO EVERYONE NEW AND ROSIE I AM SO GLAD THE SCAN WENT WELL (HELLO LITTLE BEAN WHAT A LOVELY PIC)


Kelly x


----------



## Kiah

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAARGH!!!!!

I typed a whole big reply earlier and thought I had posted it but must have only done the preview and lost the lot









Anyway, as I was saying...

Cat - never thought about brazil nuts!!! Will give it a go, how many do I have to eat  do they come covered in chocolate 

Well I told my boss yesterday about everything and it went.....really well  She was really supportive and said just to let her know when I had appointments that clashed with work and we would just work round them, change shifts and days off etc. So glad I did say now as it is a huge weight off my mind. All that stressing for nothing 

Tulip - Sounds like you are having fun at the mo! Hope the pains are a good sign!!!

Greengirl - Good luck with the tablets!

Maz - Thinking of you today   

Well most of my side effects have stopped or died down (don't quite know where the boundry between normal grumpyness and clomid evilness is  ) except for the night sweats. They are a nightmare, I go to bed absoloutly freezing in a pair of shorty PJs because I know I will wake up a few times in the night absoloutly soaking in sweat  and roasting hot. It is so uncomfortable as well, I have to get up and try to cool down, its just horrible  Soooo hoping they stop soon 

Anyway, I suppose I had better go and have a shower and head into town - have to go buy some nuts 

Hi to everyone I have missed 

Matty


----------



## max_8579

Hiya nix,
            Thats great news,i bet your so relieved?

                  Good luck to you hun.   

      Hiya fi,how are you getting on?x

  Hi greengirl,how are you? welcome and goodluck.x

      Hi clareb,That would freak me out dreaming about spiders,i actually saw one on our bed the other day so i ripped all the bedding off and washed it,they really freak me out. I read that u can ovulate 5-12 days after your last pill,i finished mine on a mon and started getting pains on the fri.x


----------



## max_8579

I cut my self off there half way through my messag i thought id lost it but i posted it.

  Hiya icemaiden,how are you? good luck to you.

  Tulip sorry to hear youve got a cold hun,hope your better soon.x  

    Anyway is anyone doing anything nice this wkend? Dh and i are off to newquay in the early hours of fri morn to try and beat the traffic,we are staying till mon.Im really looking forward to relaxing and having some time together.My sister says the motorways jammed allready oh dear. 

    I am feeling ok now,no mood swings or anything at the moment and no headaches,i hope this doesnt mean i didnt ovulate cos everything seems to have gone back to normal.Will just have to wait and see what my blood test shows.

      Hello to everyone else,hope you have a good weekend.xx


----------



## Rosie P

Hi girls. Just a quickie as I've pinched DH's laptop for a min. I'm away until Sunday, but wanted to wish you all a lovely Easter and hope the Easter bunny brings you all the chocolate you've ever dreamed of!  

Have a good one.

Rosie. xxx


----------



## max_8579

Thanks rosie,
                  Same to you,have a good wkend.x


----------



## Tigger07

Hi its my first time on this site im due to start clomid 100 mg as soon as AF shows her ugly head which should be this weekend ish. Is anyone else just starting?          

                                                Tigger07xx


----------



## greengirl74

Hi Tigger

I'm a newbie like you. Only joined this board yesterday. I'm on my first cycle of clomid and took my first tablet last night.

We're going away to Manchester tomorrow to see the in laws. 
Have a great weekend everyone and happy easter!!!!!

Greengirlxxx


----------



## Tigger07

we are going to my in laws to be in Twyn on sat hope weather stays nice. hope you have a good weekend and happy easter to you to.  

                                  Tigger07xx


----------



## Crazy Fi

Have a good weekend Rosie and Max xx

Hi Tigger07

Just finishing my firstcycle, but theres a few here at different stages... good luck

Fi

Happy Easter all


----------



## nikki p

Hello ladies. Well we went for our scan today and we saw out little tiny dot!   We've nick named him/her Dotty!! It was so tiny it took us a little bit to actually see it! Dotty's heart was beating and everything is fine. She/he measured 3.5mm isn't that tiny. I thought i was 7 weeks pregnant but the sonographer said that i was less than 5 weeks? So i don't really know how far i am. Hopefully    we'll get to the 12 weeks scan and should know more then. But it has put our minds at rest a little bit. We just came out there smiling.   Well hope you ladies are all OK and Ive got everything crossed for you.Sending lots of     so you all get your  . I just constantly feel sick and my boobs are so sore!!! Wishing you all lots of luck  Love Nikki P xxxxxxxx


----------



## Crazy Fi

Hi Nikki

Lovely to hear your news, did they let you have a picture, bet that was reassuring for you  

Best of luck Fi


----------



## Malteser Maiden

Hi Tigger and Greengirl
I also only posted on the site this week, started Clomid on Tuesday, only 2 more pills to go.  Told DH I'll need lots of chocolate over Easter to help compensate the   
Hi Fi we chatted a little the other night, hope your doing OK after your 1st cycle.
NikkiP-we've not met. but that's fantastic news, hope everything continues to go well, it's good to see your news on here..gives us all hope.

I'm getting away with murder at the minute, DH keeps saying "is that you babe..or The Clomid!
MM


----------



## Crazy Fi

Hi MM

How are you finding the clomid so far?  Your DH has got the idea.... it says in small print at the bottom of the intructions that clomid gives us a licence to get away with allsorts  

Fi


----------



## Malteser Maiden

and so we should.  To be honest I'm feeling great, no side effects to date, so hoping it stays that way (fingers crossed), as I've been prescribed it for 6 mths.

How've you found it?
MM
XX


----------



## Crazy Fi

MM
Other than ravenous appetite and a few mood swings which may be due to packing in smoking   no worries, not sure that i ovulated and tried taking bb temperature as advised but it apparently isn't that reliable if your on clomid, so prog test sun.. just waiting now really  , is this the first time you've had it?

FI


----------



## Malteser Maiden

Yes first time for me.  I've just decided it might have given me insomnia!!! as I'm usually crashed out on the couch by 9.30, either that or I'm already addicted to this site...after 1 week. 

I've got a scan booked for next Friday and a BT on day 21, to see if everything is OK on it.

We're on the waiting list for ICSI, but consultant has prescribed Clomid for 6 mths whilst we are waiting, although doesn't hold out much hope due to DH SA, but everything is worth trying 

I'm dreading the waits though each month, it's been bad enough for the last 3 years, and now I'm on Clomid I'm sure it will be even worse?  DH has already nicknamed me "Mrs Unstable", but at least we keep the humour.
MM
XX


----------



## Crazy Fi

MM

Humours good   yes i think it takes even longer as each day and symptom is really analysed once on the clomid or any infertility journey... Groundhog day cycles   me thinks...
Well good luck on your journey both of you and I hope you have great success... sounds like you got a good humoured (cheeky) DH like me...



Fi


----------



## Malteser Maiden

Yes I do, he's my babe.  Well done on giving up the smoking, it must be even harder when you're stressed, keep it up! 

Good luck for your cycle,      .  Have a lovely easter break, and I'll catch up soon.  Time for bed for me.

Take Care
MM
XX


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Hi Ladies ..Happy Easter to you all x 

Matty .. yes they do come covered in chocolate as well ..get your other half to get you some from Thorntons ha ha ! and eat as many as you can (don't be sick tho!) 

Hi Newbies  ... We are getting lots of Newbies recently which is great   for anyone just starting Clomid, we will be here for you through any ups and downs  

Nikki P   they told a friend of mine that she was earlier than she thought at that stage ...but they changed their mind later ! glad everything was well and little dot is doing well...may the next 9 months go speedily for you with good health and happiness. x

Tulip ..I have felt really nasally this week but think it is hayfever ..there is a lot of pollen around at the moment ..and I seem to forever have an itchy nose !! hope you have had a good week off though hun x 

Hi Sukie ...Rosie ..Karen...Fi...MM ..and anyone else I have missed x

Catch up with you all soon x 
Cat x


----------



## Guest

Hi ladies 

Hope everyone is enjoying theire time off?

Kelly hope your starting to feel better 

Matty Thats great the you told work it's a load off the mind isn't it!

Cat Hi hunny 

Welcome to mm, Tigger07, Greengirl sorry if I missed anyone else  I hope you get first time lucky and no side effects 

Well I took my last tablet last night so will start the marathon soon 

Sukie


----------



## Tigger07

Good luck sukie in your marathon, wishing you all the best.
Tipical ! ! easter weekend loverly weather im on nights , last night and tonight so dont see much off the nice weather, GREAT. 
  Any way hope everyone else has a loverly easter 

                                                          Tigger07xxx


----------



## Kiah

Cat - WOW!!!! Not only do they _really_ come in chocolate, they really come in _Thorntons_ chocolate - OMG I think I have just died and gone to heaven









Sukie - Yep, feeling much better now I have told work! Good luck this cycle   

Tigger - Welcome, I am on my first cycle so not long started. Good luck and I hope you don't have too many side effects!

Had a bit of a dilemma this morning. We were told to to eithr not have sex or to use a condom before going for my 10 day scan incase I went and released millions of eggs and all that but at my 10 days scan I had 3 small follicles that the nurse described as having potential, they were only 7.2, 7.4 and 7.6mm so no danger from them yet. She never said and I forgot to ask if we still needed to use contraception incase all 3 grew, must admit never bothered this morning (sorry TMI ) as they would still be little even if they had grown but what if all 3 grow, should we be using condoms even in a few days, say I was half way along the corridor before I thought about it so couldn't go back  I know the chances of them all growing is small but just not sure what to do  Any words of wisdom would be appreciated!!!

Oh well, better go!

Hi to everyone I have missed, hope you are all doing fine!

Matty


----------



## Guest

Matty can't really help you there sorry! But is the worst case scenario they all three could fertilise? If so would that be so bad 

Tigger You'll need to take a sleeping bag into the garden


----------



## tulip1411

Hello Ladies,

Just been out for the day to Knaresborough it was lovely, we went to see Old mother Shiptons cave and wishing well.... lets hope wishes come true eh!  Took a picnic too.. really nice next to the river. I hope you are all having a great easter weekend too... sorry Tigger to hear you are on nights what a  hey  I worked last year like Sukie says get camping in the garden 

Nikki.p: Awwww I am really chuffed for you both... Hello miss/mr dotty!!! Wishing you a happy and healthy pregnancy hun 

Sukie: Sending you lots of       for this month  you so deserve it!! Thank you for wishing me well, I am still full of it... snotty noes... eerrrr sorry  but I am feeling better thanks x

Cat: I am so sorry for spreading my coldy germs hun through the computer  Never thought about hayfever  I do suffer never thought!!  I hope you are feeling okay 

Matty: Glad to hear your work are being alright about it  it helps alot one less thing to worry about eh  Sorry I can't help you with the condom thing... it is strange isn't it having to use something when you have been ttc for so long... We were the same before I had my op, dh had to wear wellies to stop the  for a whole two weeks and we kept forgetting... oopppps naughty!  But I was so worried about it I banned it in the end   because I was so scared we would forget again 

Tigger, greengirl and mm: Hello and welcome I look forward to getting know you all  wishing you all lots of luck 

Rosie and Max: I hope you have lovely weekends away 

Hi to Karen and Fi: How are you?

Sorry if I have forgot anyone I am useless!! I am still getting a few niggling pains on my left side so it will be time for the


Sukie said:


> Well I took my last tablet last night so will start the marathon soon


the love marathon eh sukie   

Kelly x


----------



## Crazy Fi

Hi all

Hope your all enjoying the weather        

Good luck Sukie on this months journey,, hope you get the result you want    


My DH has agreed to go through as much as he can with me, and I'm afraid I'm being a bit mischievous   .... 
(as my last DH was a cold unemotional waste of space and an unsupportive husband when I was pregnant, I'm milking it for all it's worth   with my darling) 

So we've both packed in smoking, and I'm avoiding all the risky foods now any way (just in case.... i know I'm being over optimistic but hey!!.. better safe than sorry)

So this morning my DH was flabbergasted,    when I informed him that it wasn't an accident that he had a hard yolk
in his egg sandwich (shame!!   ) The kid in me came out and i thought if I have to have hard yolk then (pop!!)so does 
he.. I know..... I'm not proud   ,and he said
"Are you saying I have to go through everything I conceivably can with you in your eyes??  I just can't believe you popped my yolk... and there was me thinking Aah bless! she accidentally broke it, i wont mention it never mind"

Now he's convinced that if I got BFP and he's at the birth, He'll offer me his hand to hold, but I'll prob insist on 
holding his testicl*s so I can squeeze them every time i have a contraction,    just so he can go through all the pain
with me too   ... Now ladies.... I mean... am I being unreasonable!!       

Fi


----------



## Kiah

Fi!


----------



## tulip1411

you go girl!!!


----------



## Crazy Fi

Relating to above message of mine
I must say this husband (hark at Elizabeth Taylor here   ) is an absolute darling  , and everything my last DH wasn't 
but....Before we started on the clomid he was saying (in a rather chauvinistic fashion)
" i think you should eat healthily, stop smoking....(rightly so) and no alcohol.....and on and on GET the drift??   so on ,principle I thought right i think this man here can go through all this with me... and so his fate was set...need i say anymore


----------



## Mazzzz

Just a quickie to say thanks for all the good luck wishes everyone. Yesterday's DI went well - very surreal but an experience of a lifetime! Am now on Day 2 of 2WW....good thing is that it's slowed my Easter hols RIGHT down.....

Tigger - welcome! This is a great thread - you'll get tons of support.

Best wishes to all and good luck

Maz x


----------



## tulip1411

Wishing you lots of luck Maz


----------



## Nix76

Happy Easter Girls  

Congrats Nikki P - wishing you lots of    for a stress-free pregnancy !!

How's everyone else getting on ?

Don't wanna tempt fate, but seem to be getting on OK so far with my pills !  I so hope they work !    

Wishing you all lots of special Easter     

Nix xxxx


----------



## flower le

Hi everyone 

Hope you don't mind me posting here   but I have been reading your posts for a few weeks now - well since I started my clomid journey really.  
Been ttc for over a year now but have pcos (they think)   On my 2nd cycle of clomid now (been upped to 100mg) so waiting to get the side effects   (lucky enough I didn't get any on 50mg).  

I just wanted to say hello to you because just reading your posts has made me feel normal again (what is that again Ha) and like I'm not the only one.  

Thanks again all


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Flower le ...of course we don't mind hun   the more the merrier  .. welcome ...you will find this thread a great place for support through the ups and downs .. I would have gone insane without the great girls on here..so hope we can be as much support to you hun. 

A lot of the girls on here have pcos ..including me ..so we can empathise with what you are going through..I am now on 125mg of Clomid .. and it is not too bad ..get hot flushes every now and then and have to strip off every now and then     and I am usually to be found sitting in front of a fan looking like this   its called the Marge Simpson look  

The symptoms are def better if taken at night ..but this can cause insommnia too.

Anyway I hope you don't get too many side effects x 

Fi   ..I loved your message .. you have a very   side to you ...its great !

Matty ... Glad you are in ecstasy now that you know brazil nuts come wrapped in Thorntons choc  

Sukie/Rosie ..how are you ..have the Easter Bunnies paid you a visit .. ?

Kelly ..it could be hayfever then hun   ..my nose is still twitching (perhaps I am turning into an Easter Bunny) 

Hi MM and anyone else I have missed out   hope you are all well and having a lovely Easter break (not that anyone gets much of a break nowadays!!) 
Cat x


----------



## LeighanneC

Hi girls,


Sorry I havent been around but I have now gone back to work and have a lot on catching up!! I am in desperate need of some advise, I am 4 days after ovulation surge and I have a large bleed, bit like a period as start off with a tiny amount of brown discharge (sorry TMI) I have mega sore boobs and that does not happen normally till a day before my period is due and I have felt mega sick, massive bad headache, I am worried, could I be pregnant and be losing it or is it too early? I have never had bleeding between periods, ovulation is spot on 14 days after my period. I have not taken clomid this month, going to start it again next month. I am out of my mind thinking what it could be as it is so out of the norm for me!!!



PLEASE, PLEASE HELP!!!!



Love and kises
Leighanne
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Leighanne it could be implantation bleed hun ...it sounds very positive ..   and would be about the right time... fingers and toes crossed for you       a lot of women get implantation bleeding and it doesn't mean they are having a miscarriage so we will keep all our fingers crossed for you ...try not to worry too much ..keep as relaxed as you can and get other half to wait on you hand and foot   and let us all know ..how you get on x 
Cat x


----------



## LeighanneC

Thanks Cat honey, never had any bleeding with the other two, only when I miscarrried before I had Alex!! The blood is really red and thick which makes me worry!!! I know I am being silly but I am a worrier!


Leighanne
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Leighanne 
What day are you in your cycle ? could you have ovulated earlier than you thought? see how it goes hun ..there is little you can do apart from just try to relax as much as you can ..I still think it sounds positive that you have sore (.)(.) when you don't normally ..

Cat x


----------



## LeighanneC

I am day 19 and defo ovulated on day 14 as I did the test. My stomach is absoluteley killing me!!!



Leighanne
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Leighanne ...If you are in that much pain hun I would go and get checked out ...as although god forbid we hope it isn't ...it could be an ectopic ..and the sooner they see you the better it is re saving your fallopian tube. It may not be but if you are in lots of pain ..its not worth taking the risk of not being checked out ..

Keeping fingers crossed for you hun 

Cat x


----------



## Crazy Fi

hi LeighanneH

I don't think weve chatted before, I was thinking along the lines of what Cat thinks, sounds like it could be implantation 
bleed, correct me if Im wrong but if you were miscarrying I dont think you would really suffer those symptoms at this
stage prior to A/F would you?? 

How bad is the pain? does it need investigating





have you tried posting on a thead where there are ladies with BFP who may be able to compare symptoms??

Try not to worry it could be good news in disguise

Fi


----------



## Crazy Fi

Welcome flower le

Please come join us, were all at different stages and can make great comparisons and provide support..... Theyve been great for me on here, and Im only a Clomid thread virgin myself. 
Good luck on your journey

Fi


----------



## LeighanneC

The pain is more severe than AF but I do not think is is as severe as eptopic would be, not had one though!! Hubby thinks I should see how it goes during the night and if it gets worse then get it checked out tomorow, shame it is a bank holiday cause my clinic is not open till Tuesday and I am suppose to be going away!!!


Cat and Bonny thanks so much for your advise........



Love and kisses
Leighanne
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Its not trapped wind is it ..that can be surprisingly painful! ..try and have a good fart and see if it gets any better x  It at all worried I would get checked out hun. 
Cat x


----------



## LeighanneC

Cat,



     I will do that.............



Leighanne
x


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Leighanne ..how are things today hun?
Cat x


----------



## Guest

[fly]*     HAPPY EASTER    *[/fly]

Leighanne You can ov more than once in a month so you could have ov before that one and be having implantation bleed from the first. As the girls said if your worried I'd go to my local a&e today and get it checked out. Good luck hun  

Fi


bonny40 (Fi) said:


> Relating to above message of mine
> I must say this husband (hark at Elizabeth Taylor here  ) is an absolute darling , and everything my last DH wasn't
> but....Before we started on the clomid he was saying (in a rather chauvinistic fashion)
> " i think you should eat healthily, stop smoking....(rightly so) and no alcohol.....and on and on GET the drift??  so on ,principle I thought right i think this man here can go through all this with me... and so his fate was set...need i say anymore


 He sounds like a keeper (Elizabeth)   

Kelly Thanks for the support hope you less gunky  Your day out sounds lovely, got luck with the ov pains hope they are healthy little follies  

Cat Whats up with you are you using your donor on your next cycle has your A/f come yet? I got lots of easter eggs and chocolate *FOUR EGGS * YUM! How about you?

Flower welcome honey hope this is the cycle for you  

Nix Hopefully the side effects will stay away 

Rosie My sister had her scan and she is only at 6 weeks so they could see a heart beat so she'll go back a week Monday  How are you doing?

Tigger When do you finish nights?

Katarina Are you back from you trip sorry we didn't get to meet up 

Hi to everyone else 

Sukie


----------



## LeighanneC

Hi Cat,


Bleeding went after 2 hours, still got tummy ache, (.)(.) are killing me and they look like road maps but I do have veiny ones anyway, never went from feeding Alex!! Thanks for asking.



Love and kissses
Leighanne
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Guest

Hope it is implatation bleed  Take it easy


----------



## Guest

Would someone take me off the odd number please


----------



## Kiah

Done


----------



## Guest

Thanks Matty I returned the favor


----------



## Kiah

Few more to ya Sukie!  and all round!

Well, how is everyone else this morning?

Its beautiful and sunny here but I have to admit I am not quite up and about yet although have done some exercise this morning in my living room (couldn't quite be bothered going ot the gym) and should really be getting ready for going to work soon 

I think I am going mad! Yesterday I was feeling so positive and now for some reason today I am feeling so negative about things, so sure that on Wednesday it is going to be bad news and my follies and womb lining wont have grown







why can't my brain just stop thinking for a wee while 

I have got right into the orange thing as well and am now the proud owner of a few orange tops and some orange pants  and am sleeping everynight with my rose quartz under my pillow  What did I tell you, I think I am going mad. Hmmmmmm, just realised I am not wearing any orange at the mo! Maybe thats why my positive state of mind has worn off - AAAAAAAAAAAAAAARGH!!!! wonder if you get orange sports bras         

Leighanne - Soooo hoping its a good ign for you   

Nix - hows the pills going?

Flower le - welcome, I'm new here too and everyone is fab!

Hi to everyone I have missed!

Anyway should go drink more water and eat some brazil nuts  

A somewhat crazy and loopy Matty 

PS has everyone noticed just how much orange is in the shops at the mo and everyone is wearing loads of orange every where I look there is so much orange - thats gotta be a good sign surely


----------



## Guest

Thanks again  Drink pineapple juice too it's supposed to help with implantation  I have to wear a orange top everyday for work (in a nursery)  been wearing it for 14 months no luck yet!  Good luck Matty  

Kelly are you doing a dairy again this month, I'm going to when I get to day 14 

Sukie


----------



## flower le

Hi everyone 

Thank you all for being so friendly! It really means a lot  

Leighanne - Fingers crossed for you hun - it sounds really promising but if you are worried I'd check with your doctor.  It's better that than worrying for the next couple of weeks which doesn't help either.  Everything will be fine I know. 

The same goes for you Matty.  It'll be fine hun. 

Saying all that you never take your own advise do you?  I'm a great worrier!  

Can I ask everyone's opinion - I started my first clomid cycle last month  50mg. When I went to have my scan at day 12 they said everything looked great and that I had (wait for it) a PRETTY follicle (what it had a nice smile?)  .  They said that it would either come that day or day 13.  Had some pain but went away the morning of day 13 so I guess I ovulated then? 

When I got the results of my day 21 blood test the old witch had already come back (day 27) but the nurse said that my levels where 29.7? Ideally they wanted them to be over 30 (0.3 off give the girl a break  ) but they hope for 35.  They have now upped my dose to 100mg.  This is where my worry started.  If I had a period then doesn't that mean I ovulated?  I also saw it somewhere that the blood test should be done 6days after which for me would have been day 19.  Apparently your prog levels drop quickly after that.  I know that this could be a blessing and if i did ovulate on 50mg I should have more eggs on 100mg. (Well that's my DH's theory anyway ) I'm worried that it will make too many and they stop us trying this month.  But whats the worst that can happen?  More than one baby?  They clearly have never had any problems ttc - we would love it! 

Sorry for the rant - hope someone can help?  I told you I was a worrier though  

Good luck everyone 

Le


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Happy Easter everyone x
Cat x


----------



## Guest

Flower I'm sorry but I'm not much help, the only thing I know is that you if you don't ovulate you still have a period. Hope you get some answers.

Happy easter Cat  I'm going to do some gardening but I'll come back later. Are you coming back on this afternoon, I'll pop back around the same time if you are 

Sukie


----------



## wouldloveababycat

I am off round to my Parents for a family get together .. should be fun   ..will probably be back on tonight depending what time I get home .. Enjoy your gardening ..I love gardening it is another kind of therapy ..like my crafty stuff ..I have sorted out some photos for scrapbooking now ..found some great photos I had forgotten about from when I went to Dublin ..me drinking Guinness ha ha (yes this is the girl who gets p'd on half a shandy! - I don't think I drank it all being a lightweight ..but the picture looks good!) 

My Aunt in America is a Homeopath and she is going to see if she can recommend something for me ..had a heart to heart with her via e-mail ..she is also very much into Feng Sui .. so she has recommended a couple of books for me to read .. anything that brings back a sense of calm here would be good .. 

Have a good day girls x 
Cat x


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ ©

LeighanneH said:


> Sorry I havent been around but I have now gone back to work and have a lot on catching up!! I am in desperate need of some advise, *I am 4 days after ovulation surge * and I have a large bleed, bit like a period as start off with a tiny amount of brown discharge (sorry TMI) I have mega sore boobs and that does not happen normally till a day before my period is due and I have felt mega sick, massive bad headache, I am worried, could I be pregnant and be losing it or is it too early? I have never had bleeding between periods, ovulation is spot on 14 days after my period. I have not taken clomid this month, going to start it again next month. I am out of my mind thinking what it could be as it is so out of the norm for me!!!
> 
> PLEASE, PLEASE HELP!!!!





LeighanneH said:


> *I am day 19 * and defo ovulated on day 14 as I did the test. My stomach is absoluteley killing me!!!


Hi Leighanne

OPKs only detect the LH surge and you would usually ovulate around 36 hours later...so if you had surge 4/5 days ago then you would've ovulated around 2/3/4 days ago so think its a bit early for implantation bleed as implantation happens around 5-12 days past ovulation....and if you have only just ovulated then its way too early for a miscarriage. OPKs do not detect the actual day of ovulation...and for a +ve OPK your test line needs to be the same or darker colour than the control line.

Once an eggs fertilised it takes a few days for the dividing embryo to reach the womb...at about 5 days when its reached blastocyst stage and ready to start implanting...so as I say, think its still a bit early for that as embie wouldn't have reached womb yet...sorry.

Check out www.visembryo.com

What it could be is just a bit of spotting around ovulation which is more common than you'd think...I've had this on several occasions. There are several theories as to what causes this but one is that its blood from the rupturing follicle when egg released.

If the blood is browny colour then this is "old" blood so nothing to worry about.

Progesterone, released from the corpus luteum following ovulation, can cause pregnancy like symptoms as its progesterone that supports early pregnancy until placenta takes over.

I usually get sore heavy veiny boobs with itchy nippples, nausea, lower back ache, bloatedness, frequent peeing & all sorts of aches, pains & twinges from just before ovulation onwards, right through the 2ww....I've had pretty much same symptoms on times I've conceived, as all those I've not.

I appreciate I'm not medically qualified but I just think its too early for you to be getting pg symptoms as implantation wouldn't have happened yet...I think its more likely to be down to ovulation and progesterone.

Good luck & take care
Natasha 

[red]This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites[/red]


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ ©

flower le said:


> Can I ask everyone's opinion - I started my first clomid cycle last month 50mg. When I went to have my scan at day 12 they said everything looked great and that I had (wait for it) a PRETTY follicle (what it had a nice smile?) . They said that it would either come that day or day 13. Had some pain but went away the morning of day 13 so I guess I ovulated then?
> 
> When I got the results of my day 21 blood test the old witch had already come back (day 27) but the nurse said that my levels where 29.7? Ideally they wanted them to be over 30 (0.3 off give the girl a break ) but they hope for 35. They have now upped my dose to 100mg. This is where my worry started. If I had a period then doesn't that mean I ovulated? I also saw it somewhere that the blood test should be done 6days after which for me would have been day 19. Apparently your prog levels drop quickly after that. I know that this could be a blessing and if i did ovulate on 50mg I should have more eggs on 100mg. (Well that's my DH's theory anyway ) I'm worried that it will make too many and they stop us trying this month. But whats the worst that can happen? More than one baby? They clearly have never had any problems ttc - we would love it!


Hi Le

They usually like to see progesterone level at 30 nmol/l to indiate ovulation. If your level was 29.7 nmol/l then this would be seen as borderline ovulation.

Progesterone peaks at 7 days past ovulation (not 6 days) and this is ideally when it should be tested. Having tested on cd21 assumes you ovulated on cd14.

If you ovulated on cd13 then you should ideally have had your progesterone tested on cd20...so you were just a day out if you had it tested on cd21.

Progesterone doesn't drop off quickly after 7 days, although it does start to dip...if you're pregnant then progesterone levels will remain slightly higher as its progesterone that supports early pregnancy.

It seems strange that you're having your clomid increased even though your progesterone level was borderline and if it had been taken on correct day it may have been a little higher.

*"I'm worried that it will make too many and they stop us trying this month. But whats the worst that can happen? More than one baby? They clearly have never had any problems ttc - we would love it!"*

If you have more than 2 or 3 dominant follicles then will usually advise you not to ttc that month. Its not just a case of more than one baby !! There are risks with multiple pregnancies...risks to you and risks to the babies and it would be irresponsible of them not to be concerned about this. There is also the chance of OHSS which can be very harmful to you....so I don't think its a case of "They clearly have never had any problems ttc"...I think they are ensuring yours and any potential babies health.

When you had your scan on cd12 what size was the dominant follicle ? Another reason your progesterone may have been a little lower could be because the egg released wasn't mature enough for good fertilisation. An increase in clomid to 100mg doesn't necessarily mean you'll release more eggs...unfortunately it doesn't work like that....it may mean that you release 1 egg but its ripe and mature and more healthy for good fertilisation.

Anyway, wishing you lots of luck 
Take care
Natasha


----------



## MADDEN71

Hi im Claire g , have no idea at the moment how to use this site, all very technical, but hope to get the hang of it soon!!!! Ive been trying to get preggers for about 2.5 years, no luck so far and im on my 2nd cycle of clomd. I would love to be able to chat with somebody else in the same situation for advice etc, as i dont have any girlfriends in the same sitaution as myself. They seem to blink and get pregnant!!! would luv to get some advice in general thanks claire


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ ©

Hi Claire & welcome to FF 

You'll find lots of help & advise on this website. You may like to post a little bit about yourself on the Introductions board, along with other "newbies"...here's the link...

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=37504.0

You may also find this link to a thread that gives some help regarding the abbreviations etc...

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=62247.0

What hospital are you at ? Are you on clomid because you don't ovulate naturally eg have PCOS or are you on clomid to boost eg you ovulate naturally but take it to produce more eggs ?

I'm nolonger on clomid but took it for 6mths 2 years ago...I ovulate naturally no problem but took it to boost...released more eggs each month but sadly it didn't work for us, despite having conceived naturally beforehand but there are plenty of success stories...here's some more links to threads that may interest you...

Clomid successes...

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=40064.0

Clomid side effects...

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=48662.0

And some hints & tips...

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=41641.0

Hope that helps you find your way around the board...

Good luck
Natasha


----------



## coughsweet

Hello 
wow, seem to have been reading for hours to catch up on all the posts I have missed in the past week. Had only just about managed to introduce myself before I left and now it seems everything has changed! Had a great time in Paris and (mostly) managed to push ttc and the 2ww to the back of my mind. So many things to see and do with DH and the brilliant sunshine helped  .
Got back on Friday and  immediately arrived to bring me back down to earth. So am back on round two of clomid now  .
Been round with my parents today for Easter lunch and felt too sad to stay on late this afternoon. My cousin was coming round to join them with her two small children.  My mum had made them an Easter egg trail in the garden. I just so want it to be me visiting with my child that it really hurt. So have come home, had a good cry   , and come on here where I know there's others struggling too.
Like the idea of a chat nite for this thread. 
Hello Claire G - know exactly what you mean about other friends blinking and getting pregnant. I have 2 friends due to have their babies this month and am really feeling it.

love and       to all
coughsweet


----------



## tulip1411

Coughsweet.. Awwwww Sending you massive      it's hard isn't it sweetie   I am sure it will be your turn one day I am sending you lots of   and    and a extra   Really glad to hear you enjoyed paris though.  I have only passed through on a coach I would really like to go (hint hint dh  ) 

Kelly xxxxxx


----------



## tulip1411

WELCOME CLAIRE.G ... I think Minxy has gave you all the the helpful info the star she is!!!! I look forward to getting to know you 

Also HAPPY EASTER TO YOU ALL
I HOPE THE EASTER BUNNY CAME THIS
MORNING 

Sorry no personals I have just had 3 glasses of wine and I am tipsy (shandy pants I am) been out with DH, DSD and SIL had a lovely afternoon  I hope you all have

  

Kelly xxx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ ©

tulip1411 said:


> Sorry no personals *I have just had 3 glasses of wine and I am tipsy (shandy pants I am*) been out with DH, DSD and SIL had a lovely afternoon  I hope you all have










at you Kelly....









Sounds like you've had a good day...

Take care
Natasha x








*coughsweet*...sorry you had a hard time today...I know exactly how you feel...we're the only ones without children out of our group of friends and its times like this that make it all the more difficult for us....but your time will come hun, I'm sure it will.

Good luck with this cycle of clomid...  
Natasha


----------



## Rosie P

Hi girls. I'm back. Sorry for the short post but I'm typing from bed and am very uncomfortable as I have a really painful water infection.

Hope you have all had a lovely Easter and lots of lovely chocolate?

Rosie. xxx


----------



## Guest

Welcome Claire All the girls are lovely and a great source of support and amusement, Ive been ttc for just over 2 1/2 years now and I'm on my third round of clomid. Speak to you soon and good luck this time 

Coughsweet   Sorry that your going through a tough time, I was the same last wk end 

Minxy How are things with you have you started treatment yet?

Kelly You light weight 

Rosie Hope you get better soon x

Cat Hope you enjoyed your day round your parents

Sukie


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ ©

Sukie said:


> *Minxy How are things with you have you started treatment yet?*
> 
> Sukie


Hi Suzie...

Yep, I started downregging just over a week ago...got my baseline scan booked for 16 April so another week to go...and then if all goes to plan I should start stimming injections the following day...and egg collection booked for 1 May....not sure when embie transfer will be as we'd really like to go for blastocysts if we can but obviously depends on how many eggs/embies we get...so we've still got a while to go yet !!

Thanks for asking after me 

Hope all's ok with you 

Good luck & take care  
Natasha


----------



## Guest

Good luck and keep us all posted 

Sukie x


----------



## Crazy Fi

Hi All

Leighanne  Hows it  going

Sukie  just had to be done eh.. keep these men in their place    

Matty  I got orange mohair cushions and orange sheepskin amongst other accessories in my bedroom... you got a fan!!
go girl   (also orange is the healthy colour for the solar plexus ((the seat of our emotions so it's a positive colour))
and good luck for Weds    

Flower le  cant help you with your prob but sounds like you've got some good advice.. heres some positive vibes    

Welcome Madden71  it wont take you long to get hang of this site and I think you'll love it, good luck  

Coughsweet  Glad you had a lovely holiday, sorry to hear you've had to commence a second round and hopefully next Easter
you'll have your wish in your arms  

Hi Kelly (in your tipsy world   ) and Cat, hope you had a lovely family day  

Welcome back Rosie, sorry to hear your not well again, gosh your really being tested aren't you.... hope your better
soon and can enjoy   

Sorry and Hi to anyone I've missed

Fi


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Hi Ladies .. well today has been a bit    up and down ...I need the tart   to go and arrest my Dad ... he is doing the dirty on my Mum again ..he went to see his tart yesterday on my Mum's birthday ..and didn't even bother taking my Mum out ... B*r*tad!!!

They have just got back from America this week (which my Mum paid for 99% of it) and he does that ...I didn't really believe he would stop seeing her but he promised ..but then he lies through his teeth so why I should believe anything that comes out of his mouth I don't know ... I know it is really really selfish but it is really starting to P me off now ..as it is me that picks up the pieces ..me that has to listen to my Mum pour her heart out ..I am sure that I have buggered up at least two/three cycles whilst on clomid because I have got so stressed out listening to my Mum tell me she has nothing to live for .. (this is usually on the phone to me whilst at work !) in the end I had to get my temp to screen my calls and make out I was in meetings as I would just sit there and cry ...there is nothing I can do ..it is only my Mum who can take action ...he is treating her like a fool and it gets to the point where it is beyond a joke ..he obviously cares so little for her that he would do that to her on her birthday .. he is just not worth it !

Grrrrr I probably sound really selfish ...and it always really p's me off that this tart has had thousands of my Dad ..literally thousands and here we are worrying about the cost of our donor .. its a joke ..but I would never ask my Dad for money ..and he has never given me any .. so its wierd why that p's me off so much but it does !!

He thinks so little of us as a family ... I wish my Mum would just kick him out ..but I have a feeling it is going to go through the same cycle over and over again ... I had just decided to go ahead with treatment this cycle as thought nothing to lose ..but I am going to have to make a point of not being available all the time for her to offload as I am just going to get dragged down again   I have finally got to the point where I am not crying all the time after being so down a few weeks ago ..and I don't want to sink that low again!

God I must sound so selfish ...I just feel sooooo frustrated with it all  

Hope you guys have had a better day x 
Cat x


----------



## Crazy Fi

Oh Cat sorry to hear you've had such a bad day and that your being pressured with things that aint your responsibilty.

It must be awful to be put in a position to have  to have so little respect for your dad.. Its hard to word how it 

feels when our parents let us down ( i gotta parent like that).. sounds like he'll come unstuck at some point.. what

goes around generally comes around. And I feel sorry for your mum, she must have a low self esteem to keep taking

the sh*t.. 

but while she continues to take the emotional beatings she's trapped... It seems your having to be the adult to your

parents.. but hey we all got rights to aid our own destiny.. their making their choices... i think you need to protect 

you and it sounds like you got the right attitude kickstarting .. You need all the emotional strength you can get at the mo, and need 

to try and protect yourself with positive surroundings at this time. you most def' aint selfish, you got to look after you and your 

future

Fi


----------



## Guest

Cat I'm sorry your day was ruined by your dad, your not being selfish your such a kind person you need to do this for yourself  Good luck and if you need anything even just to chat you know where we are 

Fi You are funny 

Here's a little fertility dance for us all:

[fly] [bgcolor=#ff7500]    
    
    
    
   
    
    
   
    
   
   
    
   
   
    
    
    
    
    
    
    
   
    
    
    
    
    
    
    [/bgcolor] [/fly]

Sukie


----------



## Mazzzz

Sukie - I love your fertility dance! It kind of reminded me of the Fertility Festival I went to in Japan once - they had big floats of wooden willies and ladies bits and priests went round waving them at you, it was hilarious! 

What is the thing about orange?? Is it a lucky fertility colour?

Maz x


----------



## Crazy Fi

Hey Sukie
It's an orange based  fertility dance too


----------



## flower le

Hi everyone 

Minxy - cheers for the advice I know that I sound like I'm moaning but it is all a little frightening.  I know that the nurses are only looking out for my wellbeing and our baby's health (hopefully).  They are really good but with being bank holiday I was a little at a loss for answers and my stress head took over.  I feel a little more stable now and all of you really help.  (My follicle was 2.2cm by the way Don't know if thats good or what but I think so?)  Good luck hun by the way   

Cat - I'm sorry that you have had a bad day.  I really hope that everything gets worked out but I do think you have to make time for yourself and get away from the stress.  It's not your place to sort your parents problems as harsh as it sounds  (trust me I know).  Good luck with it all anyway. 

Sukie - Hope you are feeling better soon.   to you too.  Thanks for the dance. 

Hi Claire I hope you like the site - I'm new too.  

Kelly - I'm jealous - I can't remember the last time I had a drink - we don't get on very well. 

Coughsweet - Sorry you have to do it all again hun but good thoughts for you this month.  I know what you mean about people blinking and getting pregnant! My SIL has just had a beautiful daughter - we were trying for months before she got pregnant and we are still trying now.  It'll happen for us too I'm a great believer!  

Sorry if I missed anyone I'm still trying to get use it posting.  Happy easter to you all (sorry it's a bit late)


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Hi Ladies ...Excuse me if i type this all wrong but I am typing this without my contact lemses/glasses on ha ha 

Thank you for your kind replies ... I will just have to be strong I think set an example to her...I am now spending the day with her tomorrow so will see what that brings...in the meantime I seem to have developed insomnia ! but will try and go back to bed or I will be a ratbag tomorrow 
Cat x


----------



## radbabe

Hello all am new to this post but needed a place to chat. Have just started  AF after second cycle of clomid I had such hopes. progesterone was 35 at day 21. single follicle on U/S timed  . just right.
I cried when the   arrived. I know I should be thankful for the dd I have but still long for another. Am now taking my last clomid this month and can do nothing but hope. Goodluck all.


----------



## flower le

Hi radbabe 

Don't worry babe a chat is what we are here for.  I have just started my 2nd cycle of clomid.  I totally understand what you are feeling I sobbed   for hours when the   arrived.  I felt really guilty that it hadn't worked for my DH and not only that he had to watch me so upset.  To be honest I just think it's a release of emotions when she comes.  My DH was great and he's really supporting which gives me the heart to carry on.  We don't have any kiddies yet but I think that it will happen one day - we just have to make them in a special way and they will know how loved they where from the beginning.  My SIL had probs having her 2nd but she has just had a beautiful baby daughter so there is hope hun and you just have to think positive.    Being able to talk to people on here is great too - everyone is so nice.  

My thoughts are with you and I hope you feel better soon.    

Le


----------



## Guest

Radbabe   I'm on my last clomid and on my last one 2nd one we really thought we had done it too!  Here's to third time lucky 

Maz Yep orange is the colour of fertility (or something like that )  The festival sounds.....interesting 

Fi I thought I'd slide the orange in there for us 

Hi Cat, Kelly, Le, Claire, Nix, Coughsweet, Rosie, Nikki, Leighanne, Max and anyone I've missed off.... Hope you had a nice easter 

Sukie


----------



## Crazy Fi

Cheers Sukie ....

oooooh and  (the orange mascot) .....


----------



## Crazy Fi

What have you started Matty ??


----------



## Crazy Fi

minxy (as your such a minefield of infromation,   )

posted this on different thread and wondered if you or any other ladies could shed any light on the following please
  
Today I suddenly had an immense bubbling popping feeling deep inside above my pubic bone, it actually made me jump, it didn't actually hurt but it was an unpleasant weird feeling a few hours after that i had mild cramps, now I'm in paranoia mode, could it have been implantation or even late ovulation, does anyone have any experience of this popping?

According to a chart i did I "MAY" have ovulated on day 17, it is now day 22.


----------



## Kiah

bonny40 (Fi) said:


> What have you started Matty ??


Dunno wot you mean Fi  

Anyways...

Never had a popping feeling or anything such like but then I think I have ovulated about 3 times in the past 2 years so not the best person to ask   Hope it means something good!

Sukie - Loving the fertility dance   I didn't realise you were only doing 3 cycles of clomid. Really hope this one works for you   

Hi Radbabe, sorry your first cycle didn't work    for this one!

Maz    That fertility festival sounds, erm...fun...I think   

Cat - Sorry you are having such a hard time with family at the moment. Try not to think of it as having ruined your clomid cycles as think how stressed people get during IVF and still get that all important BFP. Don't get stressed over getting stressed...I don't think we have a big enough chocolate supply to deal with that one 

Coughsweet - Sorry you are having a rough time at the moment 

Have been having some niggly sharp pains on my right side so hoping something is growing for me to see on Wednesday, I can't be ovulating yet anyway as it would still be too small but hoping it is a good sign   

Anyway, best go as DH is in and will be wanting his tea no doubt 

See yas later!

Matty


----------



## Guest

*[bgcolor=#ffb000]MATTY[/bgcolor]* Loving the orange writing I'll join you, I know the three months on clomid has flown by! Though I'm getting excited about getting to do IVF soon  good luck for Wednesday 

*[bgcolor=#ffb000]Fi[/bgcolor]* Not to sure as I've never experienced anything like that, but fingers crossed it's all good     How long is your cycle normally?

*[bgcolor=#ffba00]Sukie[/bgcolor]*


----------



## tulip1411

Well I may as well join in  even got a orange top on (and it wasn't on purpose) I am into this orange thinking positive stuff I will try anything!     

Cat: I am so sorry to hear about your family situation that must be so hard for you.. You are so not selfish at all. At the end of the day your mum has made her own decisions it must be very frustrating for you to see someone you love being hurt like that  I really feel for your mum and you sweetie, all I can say is what goes around comes around... and I really hope your mum finds the strength! But you really have to do what is best for you!! Good luck for tomorrow 

Minxy: A good luck dance for you, I am sending you lots of sticky vibes also!!
    
    
    
    
    
    
    
    

Fi: I read on post somewhere sorry cant remember which one and someone else  had said they had experienced a popping feeling... and it was them ovulating as told by the nurse when they went in for there follicle tracking!!! Fingers crossed it was so I would get down to some  if I were you!!   

Sukie: Did you enjoy your gardening?  My SIL brought me some orange tulip bulbs yesterday she bought them in Asterdam... haven't planted them yet because I have been feeling unwell again... HEY just realised ORANGE!!!   I loved your dance  I don't know if I am doing a 2ww diary this time I probably will because I wont be able to resist 

Matty: What you cooked, anything nice? Hoping the niggling pains are your follicles growing   Wishing you lots of luck for Wednesday!!!   

Maz: That festival sounds intresting  Are you sure it wasn't a Ann Summers festival  

Radbabe: Good luck for this cycle!!  and sorry it didn't work on your last one but your blood results were good so fingers crossed!! (I am on my second cycle too, what cd are you?)

Hello to everyone else sorry if I have missed you  I am having niggling pains quite Strong now on my left side (yippee the side where I have a tube ) so lots of  for us... but I aren't feeling very well at all  so will have to try and get in the mood. I had to come home from work this morning as I was throwing up.... oooow nice eh.. cold and sickness bug... I should put a sign on our front door BEWARE!  Take care all

Tulip xxxxxx


----------



## tulip1411

Sorry Rosie I forgot to send you a   I hope you are feeling better soon!!!


----------



## Crazy Fi

_Matty_ 
Good luck again for Weds, and you know what colour to wear now dont you    
_
Sukie_ 
it has been all over the shop of late, two week cycles five week cycles, A/F anything from 4 to 11 days?  ?
So I guess anything goes at the mo.... and all the orange luck in the world for your approaching ivf if the clomid
doesnt do its job.. but fingers crossed third time lucky... thankyou for the fairy dust hun    

_Tulip_ 
thanks for the advice.... rumpy pumpy here we come... 
(visions of me chasing my poor exhausted DH around the house in my suspenders ((keep telling him they look better on me  )) fingers crossed for your niggly pains and hope you feel better soon

Hi to all

Fik[/color]


----------



## flower le

Hi everyone - Hope you're all enjoying your easter eggs (I'm trying to shift some weight so shouldn't eat them but one little one won't hurt right?) I will defo try that orange thing! Do you know I don't think I own one orange thing! I'll have to get that sorted! Any excuse for some retail.    Here's some for everyone (just in case you have no orange either).

Fi - I'm sorry hun I don't even know if I ovulated this month (my first month of clomid) cos they have upped my dose but only felt pain (anyway thats a start). I do think you should get some  just in case. Good luck hun 

Matty - good luck hun 

Hope everyone else is ok.  

Just wondering actually has anyone tried preseed? I have looked it up on the internet but I always have the impression the reviews are made up (a bit like the little old lady who won £1000 opening them envelopes that come through the door ). Have ordered some anyway cos it's worth a try. Any help gratefully received. 

Le


----------



## tulip1411

I have got a strange image now in my head...  A man in sussies


----------



## tulip1411

Le Sorry I have never tried it, but I know a few girls have said it worked for them   so Good luck hun


----------



## flower le

thanks hun Here's some good luck orange for you too- I hope you are feeling better soon so that you can get some . Just don't get your sussies out cos all you'll think about is a man in them   Laughing does not help  

Good luck anyway


----------



## tulip1411

thanks hun yes i could see that killing the mood


----------



## Kiah

DHs is sussies.....nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!! I don't think I will ever be able to have  again with that thought in my head









Le - I have actually just bought a couple of orange tops and some orange pants  There is lots of orange in the shops at the mo and I actually really like the colour anyway so I'm happy 

Fi - Got my orange top looked out for Wednesday already  

Tulip - Nope nothing nice for tea, just bits and bobs as need to go shopping 

Hee hee hee can't believe I'v got everyone writing in orange


----------



## Crazy Fi

Well flower at least it sounds like you ovulated   

Matty its great isnt it, and its good to laugh and have a bit of fun   

The POWER OF ORANGE!!!!!!!! seriously though it is such a positive colour and the power of the mind is an amazing thing..
wouldnt it be great if we suddenly started getting a surge of  's with this new orange trend... stranger things have happened

Fi


----------



## flower le

I think it's great we are all typing in orange too. Wouldn't it be great if we had lots of  and it is true that mad things happen like that like the girls who got pregnant in Tescos from sitting on the same till!!! (I tried to get a job there )

I'm gonna have a look if my DH has any socks with orange on. Does it count if it has other colours with it? 

Le


----------



## Crazy Fi

I'm sure it does Flower, if you believe   power of the mind


----------



## flower le

I actually feel really positive   and happy at the moment which is lucky seen as I only have one day of clomid left  and I haven't had any side effects this month (don't know if this is a good thing) I do think chatting to you lovely ladies on here has helped though. (well that and the fact I have just come home from Jamaica  - I know I'm evil for telling you all )

Maybe there is something in this colour thing after all. Positive orange thoughts to you too   

Le


----------



## Crazy Fi

Wow Jamaica
Must have been lovely, had you ever been there before?  so glad you have had an easy time so far with clomid


----------



## Crazy Fi

Flower
I must admit when I did my two previous runs of clomid a few years ago i didnt get any side effects, i guess it depends on where your at at the time.... and was very fortunate to get caught both times, unfortunately the later one ended in m/c... but its so nice to be able tosay it can work
Fi


----------



## MADDEN71

Hi Im  Claire, im new on this and dont quite know what im doing, at the moment i cant seem to get into the chat room. But i have to say im on my 2nd month of comid, and my progesterone, and i feel like im going a wee bit insane, the tears dont stop coming! Its so comforting to see that actaully im not, and that there are other normal people out there that are feeling the same!!!! I dont know very much information at the moment about clomid, and feeling a bit isolated as im living in abu dhabi and i dont really have anyone close to me going through the same thing? But i think i ovulated early, around day10 or 11, unknown to me i thought it would be on day 14? Is this normal to ovulate early on clomid? Im not really getting the right info or enough communication from my doctor, but feeling very despondant as have just missed another month!!! i feel like my doctor should be telling me all this info so i have the best chance. Anyway i dont know if im coming or going at the moment, but nice to read all your chats! take care claire


----------



## greengirl74

hi everyone

thought i'd follow the trend and use orange!
have been away this weekend and have just caught up on all the messages.

ive finished my first round of clomid...had a few side effects tho. felt really sick a few times and was rather weepy...DH now realises i might be a bit hormonal.

now ive taking the tablets DH and i have got to get down to business. 

hope everyone had a great easter. ive got another week off work so am gonna be enjoying this nice weather.

have a good day everyone

take care
greengirl


----------



## Nix76

WOW!  It's just taken me ages to catch up on the gossip !

Hi to all the new Clomid girls - good luck and   

So....how's everyone doing today ?

I've finished taking my Clomid this month so it's down to business now    Think I was very lucky as apart from night sweats and a tearful hour yesterday I don't seem to have had any bad side effects!  Hope that doesn't mean it's not worked ?!

Well, I'm now off work for the rest of the week and am sitting here typing this in my PJ's - could SO get used to being a lady of leisure !

Sorry for no personals, but there was so much to catch up on I got a bit confused  

Nix


----------



## max_8579

Hi everyone,
Im back from newquay,had a real nice weekend,feel all relaxed and positive now.We couldnt rock the caravan though  as my brother and sister came to stay with us.

Ive just been reading all the posts on here since i went away,i didnt know untill i just read that you can ovulate more then once in a cycle! I may be wrong but i think sukie said it.Because after i had pain and thought i was ovulating i got the same pain again a couple of days later and my dh said you must be ovulating again,i said dont be silly thats impossible! oops sorry dh. 

Hope your all getting on ok,sorry no personals as it would take me hours to catch up with everything thats been said on here since thurs when i was last on!

I have got my cd21 blood test this aft.

Almost forgot,im gutted as ive put 3pound on this wkend,ive been very naughty. . Bye for now.xx


----------



## coughsweet

Hello Madden 71/ Claire

welcome to you!   Are you living in Abu Dhabi on a temporary or permanent basis? What's your clinic like over there? - I know I have found it hard to make sense of what doctors say even when they're trying to be helpful!

I know I'm going plenty insane on these pills at the mo (on my second cycle too) and have done lots of crying over the past couple of days. I always ovulate early around day 11 whether on pills or not but there is a vast range of different experiences for people.

hope you feel a lot more supported by coming on here        

Hi to everyone else too - sounds like lots of us have been busy over Easter - I daren't go near the scales after my behaviour round the chocolate  

coughsweet


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ ©

Sukie said:


> Leighanne *You can ov more than once in a month so you could have ov before that one and be having implantation bleed from the first*. As the girls said if your worried I'd go to my local a&e today and get it checked out. Good luck hun





max_8579 said:


> Ive just been reading all the posts on here since i went away,*i didnt know untill i just read that you can ovulate more then once in a cycle*! I may be wrong but i think sukie said it.Because after i had pain and thought i was ovulating i got the same pain again a couple of days later and my dh said you must be ovulating again,i said dont be silly thats impossible! oops sorry dh.


*Max & Sukie*...sorry to disappoint you both but its physically impossible to ovulate more than once in any one cycle.

Ovulation is down to certain hormones...FSH to stimulate the follicle along with increasing oestrogen levels at beginning of cycle, then LH to ripen it and trigger ovulation and then finally progesterone once egg released....the release of progesterone stops any further eggs being released that cycle. If you were to release more than 1 egg in any 1 cycle then it would be within one 24 hour period...not over a number of days...eg you couldn't ovulate on Monday and then again on Wednesday...it doesn't work like unfortunately.

I released more than one egg when I was on clomid...I ovulate fine naturally and sometimes release more than 1 egg a month naturally and when on clomid I released 2 or 3 each cycle...but these were all within one 24 hour period, not over a longer period of time.

I usually get really bad ovulation pain from around cd10 onwards...I then ovulate cd14/15 and then the pain eases up but I still get all sorts of symptoms, aches, pains etc etc right the way through 2ww.

Max...what you probably experienced was some ovulation pain, then ovulation and then just some odd twinges and pains etc as your ovaries will still be producing hormones ie progesterone, which probably caused these later pains.

Again, I'm sorry but there's no way you could have ovulated twice within 1 cycle....and definitely no way you could ovulate, the egg be fertilised & start implanting and then you ovulate again in same cycle...our bodies don't work that way !!

Good luck anyway 
Take care
Natasha


----------



## max_8579

Hi natash (minxy)
                          Thanks for that info,i feel loads better now i actually know how it happens.

                Im still confused about the day21 blood test though as i had mine 2day.If i didnt ovulate on day 14 what good is the blood test and what will it show them.Also how can it tell them if your on the right dose of clomid because if you didnt ovulate on day 14 you still minght have so why would the dose need highering? So confusing 

  Also what happens after that once youve had your results,do you do a preg test and then start again if its negative? Because although i have got 6months worth of clomid i wouldnt be able to start as i need provera but havent got a hospital appointment for ages.Its blowing my mind all of this.The nurse is gonna phone me with the results.x


----------



## Malteser Maiden

Hello to everyone

I was catching up with all the news at lunchtime today from work, but didn't have the chance to say login and say hi. Also I felt a bit upset and I think if I had started talking to you girls I might have cracked up at work today. I'm sure everyone of you knows how I felt, but nobody could shut up about babies today.  
There are only 3 other guys in my office, but they have 7 babies between them..all under the age of 6! Yes, I know I'm a jealous CXW, but can't help it sometimes.

I finished my first Clomid this weekend, and I have a scan on Friday, not had much side effects just feeling very emotional. Me and DH were gardening on Saturday, enjoying the day, then DH turned round and found me sat in the middle of the lawn in tears....all because my gardening gloves were getting on my nerves.

Ate lots of chocolate...no maltesers though. Welcome to the newbies, I've only been using the site myself a couple of weeks, it's so useful.

Can anyone help, what's a good result for the follicule tracking scan I'm having on Friday?

MM
XX


----------



## Kiah

Evening all!!!

MM - I know what you mean about all the flippin' baby talk.  We have a very very broody 18 year old at work whos boyfriend is refusing to have a baby just now and its all she talks about and I have to say at the moment it is really doing my head in big style.  I know I should be more compasionate as I know exactly how she is feeling but at the same time everytime she says "and its the one thing I just can't do"... I can't help but think, yea well just try really not being able to do it.  Yep I am also a cow    It also led on today to how everyone is leaving it too late now (looks towards me, hello only late 20s) and its their won fault they are having to go for IVF and having to spend all that money on it etc etc etc....queue bite tounge so bllomin' hard its a wonder its still attached      Of course I couldn't argue back as 1) I'b probably end up in tears and 2) I don't want anyone getting any idea of what we are doing right now     

                                   

Anyway, having got that out of my system...

Is this your day 10 scan MM  I am not sure what exactly is good to be honest!  Sitting in the middle of the lawn in tears sounds pretty normal to me    

Max - Can't you get the provera if you need it from your GP?  Thats who I get mine from  

Welcome Madden71/Claire  

Must dash, DH has just made tea  

Matty


----------



## Guest

*Hi girls

Minxy Thats strange I've been told by a few sources that you can ov twice in a month and heard it mentioned on a fertility programme 

Max Sorry if I gave wrong info  glad you had a good time away

Fi Blimey your cycles are all over the shop     

Flower I started using pre seed this month it's ok just a bit gloopy 

Kelly We can be cycle buddies, I think it's a good vent to do a dairy. How are you feeling now?

Hi Cat How are you doing 

Karen Did your A/F come or did the spotting stop?  

Matty Hope your feeling better now

Good luck green girl  

Claire  We are here if you need anything 

Rosie Hope you are starting to feel better 

Hi to everyone I've missed 

Sukie
*


----------



## flower le

Hi girls 

I've been out on a day trip to Wales today with the family so have missed the days posts - it's amazing how much goes on in a day and then you get lost in who said what. 

Fi - Haven't been to Jamaica before but it was amazing.  It was nice to get away from the ttc stuff here although if I did ovulate I did it somewhere over the Atlantic so not so good.  The holiday was a birthday surprise from my DH and yes I know I'm a very lucky girl.  I'm also glad that clomid actually does work and that you a success story.  Fingers crossed hey.    

Claire - Hi hun Hope this chatting helps. 

Max - I thought that you could ovulate twice because last month I was watching a programme on multiple births on C4 and it said that you can release 2 eggs but on different days as one woman had two babies at the same time to different fathers.  I'm really surprised that I watched it all the way through cos baby talk programmes usually make me a   mess but it was really informative.  

MM - I so know what you mean.  I haven't told anyone what we are doing either not even the families so I get it all the time.  My MIL has 2 granddaughters but I get baby talk all the time off my mum (I'm an only child so we are her only hope). I often want to     at people especially because I have a really weak Constitution (I'm sick alot) and all I ever get is "oh you must be pregnant!! about time too!! "  SHUT UP!!   I'm really surprised the clomid isn't making me sick cos aspirin does and some times of folic acid! Touch wood anyway.

Sukie - glad someone else is using it.  Keep me updated as to how it goes.  I have had an email today to say it's on it's way so I hope it gets here in time (I've just taken my last dose of clomid today).

Sorry if I have missed anyone but    for you all 

Le


----------



## sgd2310

hi all

first time writing message.  i have completed my first course of clomid and now on day 26 of cycle with no positive news.  i am having follicle tracking ( be good if i had any follicles worth tracking!) and feel like giving up.  Today my folicle reached 16mm which is getting better but was told that my lining of my womb is very thin.  Does anyone know if this is due to the clomid?

PS.  is feeling like you want to lock yourself in your house with no one around normal?
x


----------



## flower le

Can I just ask how the bubbles and the stars work? Just noticed I now have some? Cheers Le


----------



## Guest

*SGD2310  
Sorry you are going through a rough time, everyone copes differently to the stress of it all (I mostly end up crying or being a b**** to DH)  I think that clomid can thin the lining of the womb  Good luck hun  I've blown you some bubbles

LE
If you look beside everyone's pictures on the side you see below the numbers of bubbles click to blow click on that to blow people bubbles (you won't see it on your own one though, as you can't blow yourself bubbles) 

I've blown you both some bubbles x

Sukie*


----------



## Malteser Maiden

Hello sgd2310 and welcome, i too have just finished my first course of clomid, and have my first tracking scan on Friday, sorry I can't answer your clomid question, but I can answer you second, because you're certainly not on your own with your feelings...we all have those days.  

you'll find loads of help and support here, and soon get the feeling your not on your own. 

Matty-sorry I set you off on a rant, hope it's helped us both feel better after a frustrating day at work, the scan I have on Friday is day 12?

Le-We've told our immediate family, and to me that's made things easier, the comments have stopped and the questions are more based on being interested and helping us, I'm just worried because my fantastic Mum is a bigger worrier than me, and I'd hate to think it was upsetting her.

Just been beaten by DH playing Golf on X-Box, I think it was rather risky of him, saying clomid may make me flip at any time, I think he should have let me win 
MM
XX


----------



## Guest

MM Dh keeps trying to get me to play tiger woods golf with him he got it for Christmas and have managed to avoid it so far...


----------



## flower le

sgd2310 - Sorry you feel a little low at the moment hun but you have to try to say positive.   I do have days when I don't feel like going out or talking much but thats normal I think because we're going through some very stressful times.  

I do know how you feel though I have just started my second cycle because they are not even sure I ovulated - don't get me wrong I cried for a day when   turned up but then I thought about it a little more positive    I thought at least she makes a visit now which she didn't do much for a year.   

Good luck anyway hun and  

Sukie - thanks for my bubbles here's some too.  

Le


----------



## Malteser Maiden

Sukie-I'm afraid I haven't, although there was nothing on TV tonight so I gave in, but tonight I kept running back to the computer between holes to chat with you girls.  He soon got mad with me and started playing a new 18 hole course on his own....although he is beginning to get jealous, he's used to having me all to himself


----------



## flower le

MM I think he should have let you win although I have just asked my DH if he'd let me win and he said no!!!   I think they are stupid not brave!!)


----------



## Guest

Yep Dh is used to me giving him lots of cuddles and attention now a days it's just him chatting and me saying huh?


----------



## flower le

I know cos I'm still new he is ok for me to be on here all the time (I think that it's cos there is a lot of football on the mo) but he is use to   so we'll see.  Nothing has changed with me just saying huh - we talk a lot about football in our house


----------



## Malteser Maiden

Just told DH that's it's unanimous from us and that he should have let me win, his response was..."that's 3 women on clomid shouting at me now"  

I think I'll give him a break, he has looked after me so well over the last few months.

lets be thankful we have such great DH, otherwise where would we be  

DH is fine with me being on here, as long as I still don't forget to talk to him about everything too.

MM
XX


----------



## flower le

I know - I must admit I am a very lucky girl - he's making me something to eat right now!    I think he can see how much chatting to you lot helps me and it also means I can tell him everything I find out so really it's helping both of us.


----------



## tulip1411

Hiya ladies,

Well my pains seem to have gone down which is bothering me as no bms last night or night before because I fell asleep as felt ill (feeling fine now though!) So really hoping it isnt too late... Any advice on this please.. on Clomid does your cycles ie: ovulate about the same time I ovulated about cd14/15 last month (I think my cycle was 32 days) Sorry...   its just all so confusing... We need a inside belly machine I think!!!

sgd2310: Sorry to hear you are feeling low  I think it gets us all like that sending you lots of    

Sukie: I noticed we are testing on the same day... wouldn't it be nice if all this orange gave us both  I have everything crossed for you hun x Have you been getting any ov pains?

Le: Jameica wow sounds lovely  We have told both families and our best friends I am glad I did because I would of been totally lost without all there support.. but I think it is down to individuality.

Cat: Hi hun, how are you how did it go with your mum? 

MM: I know what you mean about baby talk to, my next door neighbour has a 1yr old and wants another but I know it is very selfish and sounds awful but dh and I found it really hard when they brought new baby home, it kept us awake through the night and still does bless him... god I sound a right  don't I... Its just in our situation it was ssoooooo hard! 

Hello to Fi, Rosie, Claire.g, Matty, Max and everyone else.. really sorry if I missed you out  

Kelly x  x


----------



## Malteser Maiden

I have a scan on friday cd12, and I'm hoping that they will be able to give me a clearer idea on ovulation days...but guess what we're going to visit a family friend this weekend with the in laws.  me and DH are on a sofa bed in the front room, so we are planning when we'll be able to sneak in  . without the whole house knowing.    

we'll have to find a way as there is no way we want to miss   at such a key time.

MM
XX


----------



## Guest

Le Yep lots of foootball in this house too  but I can't complain he does most of the house work and cooking, I do the DIY ( I think we may have this the wrong way round) 

MM Tell D/H we are not ganging up on him women just know best  It horrilble when you have to sneak them in it feels like we are doing something naughty 

Kelly you should invent that belly machine I'd buy one, good   luck to you too


----------



## Guest

Blimey thanks for all the bubbles


----------



## wouldloveababycat

*Hi Ladies ...sorry this is short and sweet but got through today on 2 hrs sleep .. didn't sleep for more than about 15 minutes in one go !! so off to bed now ..

I am ok otherwise ..I am deliberately keeping out of the way ..  * *I like the colour idea ...

Matty I am not getting stressed with the idea of being stressed ..it has not been the easiest of few months for lots of reasons .. I think it is only natural to wonder if it hasn't helped matters ..and I think there is a proven case that stress does not help ..thats why a lot of alternative therapies are good because they relax you..and that is often why people conceive on holiday!

Hope everyone is ok ..will try and catch up with you all later in the week .. Big Hug x
Cat x*


----------



## Guest

Cat hun sleep well


----------



## Kiah

wouldloveababycat said:


> *
> Matty I am not getting stressed with the idea of being stressed ..it has not been the easiest of few months for lots of reasons .. I think it is only natural to wonder if it hasn't helped matters ..and I think there is a proven case that stress does not help ..thats why a lot of alternative therapies are good because they relax you..and that is often why people conceive on holiday!
> *


Sorry Cat I honestly didn't mean to offend you at all


----------



## Crazy Fi

MM &#8230;Good luck for Friday

Matty voodoo dollies under your desk, with long painful needles to jab after each opinionated *****y comment from your colleagues comes to mind , (clomid making me evil&#8230; its great these tablets give me a icence for anything)

Sukie just tel your hubby the attention elsewhere is jusy practice for when you have a mini sukie,

Kelly , I think the rule of thumb is we have tendency to ovulate around same time, but can change from month to monthhope you still get the  in in time

Cat Hope things are evening out for you, totally agree with alternative therapy thinking, anything positive will be a good thing. Saw you said you were keeping away on purpose, just wanna say if you feel you wanna let off steam to a sounding board p/m anytime&#8230;.. Lets hope this coming month is your month and you've had all your [email protected] for this year.

Hi and welcome to the new girls

And sorry and hi to anyone I've missed

Just phoned hospital  Feeling pretty crap now have just got my prog results and they were 2, thats almost no hope low isnt it on 100mg?? doubt if even 1000mg of clomid would do that level on 100mg clomid already any good  
Fi


----------



## MADDEN71

Hi girls,
Just wanted to say thank yo fro all your kind words!
Cat i really hope that you're OK sweetie, think you're stress level must be through the roof, bless you doll thats the last thing you need!!!! Hope things are getting better for you?
Have been feeling better just reading about all you're experiences. I have decided that A - will give up my job, as have been flying as cabin crew for 15years, and my divine hubby has said enough is  enough! And he never puts his foot down about anything! i think he can see that I'm stressed and grumpy and oh and just a touch emotional! And have decide B to go a nd take a 2nd opinion from fertility hospital in Dubai. Have read about all you're different situations, and my doc has made a couple of silly mistakes, feel like being proactive now and have no the confidence to go and see someone else. My doc in abu dhbai is obs and gyn anyway , so its time to stop feeling like "hurry up and Wait".
Hope that you're all well and I'm going to get ready and go to work and do a wee short flight now. Its taken me a log time to come to the conclusion of giving up work, s i like my Independence, but i know now i need to devote my time to something far more important, like hopefully one day being a mummy!
Thinking of you all
love Claire xxx


----------



## flower le

Cat - I hope that you have managed some sleep babe, I saw it somewhere that you where going away from the board for a few days because you didn't want to sound off.  Please don't feel like you have to hun that is what we are there for.  Anytime hun you can shout at me if you like  

Fi - I'm really sorry babe but    the doctors might sort it out for you with a little change in what you are doing.  I know how frustrating it can be but don't give up fighting hun.   

Madden71 - You sound really positive hun Well done for making the right choice for you.  I had a very stressful job so my DH asked me to resign after a few months of crying every night I came home.  (Not so good for baby making) It was the best thing I ever did.  I know that my boss wouldn't have give me the time off for the scans and blood tests I need now.  Good luck hun


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ ©

Sukie said:


> Minxy Thats strange I've been told by a few sources that you can ov twice in a month and heard it mentioned on a fertility programme
> 
> Max Sorry if I gave wrong info





flower le said:


> Max - I thought that you could ovulate twice because last month I was watching a programme on multiple births on C4 and it said that you can release 2 eggs but on different days as one woman had two babies at the same time to different fathers. I'm really surprised that I watched it all the way through cos baby talk programmes usually make me a  mess but it was really informative.


They would call it ovulating twice if you released more than one egg....but it would be within one 24 hour period...so not like ovulating on one day and then again a few days later...

...and yes, I watched the same TV programme as well...and yes, she apparently did ovulate on 2 separate days and "twins" conceived by 2 different people....she could have ovulated one egg at say 11am on the Sunday and then released another egg (so like ovulating twice) at 10am the next day, on Monday....still within a 24 hour period.

Once ovulation has happened, as explained, the hormones produced prevent further ovulation happening....so making it impossible to ovulate on a Monday and then on a Wednesday (for example)....

It may have been many years since I did A level human biology but I do remember quite a bit of it !!

We used to have a nurse (Ruth) on the now "read only" board Ask A Nurse...here's her reply to the same question...



Ruth said:


> Please feel free to take what I say or leave it but I would suggest that ovulating twice in a cycle with only a few days between is not possible as the bodies hormones stop this from happening. When you ovulate this triggers the production of progesterone and we get that peak 7 days later. Progesterone stops a woman from ovulating which is why one form of contraceptive coil releases progesterone.
> Non identical twins are from separate eggs released very close to each other timewise.
> I would be interested in the consultant's theory into secondary ovulation. Wish this happened for everyone as would give more chances of conception.
> I would think pains similar to ovulation is actually a reaction to the increased level of progesterone.
> 
> Best Wishes,
> 
> Ruth


*Sukie*...I be interested to read the other sources/articles where you were told you could ovulate more than once over several days....

Take care
Natasha


----------



## Crazy Fi

I really need to have a moan, hope thats OK.

My issue isn't not ovulating or conceiving, I can accept that.. just as so many women on here have to whilst yearning for their dream.
What my fear is surrounds having such a low reading as 2 when already on 100mg, thats the kinda reading i expected 
pre clomid not on it.  (guess I'm panicking as I don't have time on my side with my age)
Does anyone have any experience of having such a low reading on 100mg then going on to ovulate on 150mg, i feel that reading is too
low to have much hope.
On the other hand, clutching at straws as we so often do. I did an on line BBT chart which said i may have ovulated on day 17, would
my prog results have been able to be 2 on day 14 yet i ovulated day 17? or is that too much of a rise to expect in 3 days?

Also last straw is it possible that the



bonny40 (Fi) said:


> minxy (as your such a minefield of information,  )
> 
> Today I suddenly had an immense bubbling popping feeling deep inside above my pubic bone, it actually made me jump, it didn't actually hurt but it was an unpleasant weird feeling a few hours after that i had mild cramps, now I'm in paranoia mode, could it have been implantation or even late ovulation, does anyone have any experience of this popping?
> it is now day 22.


could it possibly have been ovulation as I had cramps and a heavy feeling and egg white c/m. No cramps today and a two day dip in temps... I know this could also be seen as a/f on its way,as symptoms can be similar but are any of my hopes realistic

Would really appreciate any advise or stories of similar, sorry to be a head doer


----------



## Crazy Fi

Also if i there is a chance about the day 22 thing, would i have to wait longer than the 30 days to do p/test as I'd have ovulated so late?
Fi


----------



## tulip1411

Fi,

I really don't know that much it's all guess work or bits I have picked up... but I do remember been told that if your bloods aren't taken exactly 7days after ov this can alter them... so I suppose it depends on when this happened.  But you only experienced the 'popping' on cd22 so it could be a really late ovulation? I hope so I have my fingers crossed for you.  I also know that it can make you ovulate if you didnt and if bloods very low if the doesage is increased as from advice from con (not for everyone though) I do have some experience of this although not the same thing exactly.... I have had Clomid before and I didn't respond to it that well but this time I have   I know that it's best to do a hpt 14days after ov (if you know when this is) Wishing you lots of luck             If I was you I would put a search in on this subject because I wouldn't like to think I have told you anything wrong... I hope it helps abit though!   xxxx


----------



## tulip1411

Hi ladies,

Well finally got down to some  last night so fingers crossed we didn't miss it. Pains started again this morning like cramp, easing up though now.... This could have something to do with me having my legs, bum and torso ellivated for 15minutes though straight after rumpy pumpy   oh the things we do hey!!

Claire: Glad to hear you are feeling more positive 

Sukie: Thank you for all that orange       Hope you are OK

Cat: Awwww hun.. you know my number     Hope you slept better last night xxx

mm: Good luck for Friday 

Hello to everyone else sorry no more personals but thinking and rooting for you all 
Kelly xxxxxx


----------



## Nix76

Hi Girls,

It's really hard to keep up with the chat while I'm off work and can only pop onto the computer once a day - so much going on on here !!

Cat - hope you're OK hun  

Fi - sorry I can't answer any of your questions ( I seem to know scarily little about my own body and what goes on !! ), but just wanted to send you a big  and to say that we always here for you . 

Not alot going on with me at the moment. Had my goddaughter and son over today and they are both so lovely and funny and I love seeing them, but it always makes me a bit    cos once they're gone it's just me (DH at work) in the empty house with no more kid laughing sounds any more  

Hope you're all doing OK and the crazy pills are sending you all too    

Lots of  and   to all.

Nix. x


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Hi Ladies .. Hope you are all ok .. 

Matty ..don't worry hun it was me I felt ultra emotional the last couple of days and shattered I got the witch today ..so not surprising really. 

I start the   drugs tomorrow night..yipee ..have no idea when to get donor man in as havn't a clue when I will ovulate ..I so miss being scanned ! so it is going to be very much pot luck this month! My cycle last month was 36 days..this last one was 38 days ...I think I ovulate pretty late in my cycle..so we will see ..I will give it a go with the OPK's again this month!

I meant I was keeping away from the parents on my post not you guys ..although I did the other week when I was mega down .. I had reached the point where I was speaking to the Samaritans as I felt so scarily low ... and just needed to release some of the stress ..which is not always easy with those closest to you.  I am a pretty positive person normally but the amount of things that have happened one after another just beat me down..that and the moody drugs don't help!

I am off out now ..but will catch up with you soon. 

Take Care 
Cat x


----------



## Guest

Cat How are you doing today?

Fi


bonny40 (Fi) said:


> Sukie just tel your hubby the attention elsewhere is jusy practice for when you have a mini sukie,



I like that  Dh smiled when he read it. Try to stay positive hun we're all here for you
 

Natasha I had got a website I got from a lady on this site http://www.lunarium.co.uk/jonas.php and my reflexologist who specialises in fertility also told me that you could ov on two separate occasions in one month.

Kelly I love the new picture  Think I'm starting to get ov pains 

Hi to all you clomid girls

Sukie (sorry I couldn't get the orange to work)  
         

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.UK or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## Crazy Fi

Sending loads of bubbles to you ladies for your kind advice and support... 

Fi


----------



## Guest

*There's some back at ya*


----------



## Rosie P

Hi girls. Just a quickie from me to say   

Bonny, I just wanted to let you know that I ov'd anywhere from CD14 to CD25 on Clomid so if the blood test was done at the wrong time, or if you ov'd on CD22, then the results mean absolutely nothing. I wasn't monitored at all on Clomid so no scans or blood tests and to be honest I'm quite glad because I think if the do them at the wrong time they can be more worrying than not having them done at all. I used a combination of OPKs and charting BBT and other ov signs and in conjunction with ov pains they all seemed to confirm ov, and that was good enough for me. Good luck and try not to let these tests stress you out or worry you.  

Will be back once this   infection has cleared up. Sorry I'm so absent.  

Rosie. xxx


----------



## Crazy Fi

Thankyou Sukie  

Thankyou for reply Rosie, I know Im prob looking for answers i cant have, just feeling really worried that this is saying i'v left it too late to try by the results.... hope your feeling better soon hun


----------



## Nancy2015

Hiya Ladies

I just wanted to give you all a bit of hope  I finally got my BFP today on CD38!!! I honestly thought the show was over 

Good luck to all

Dawn xxxx


----------



## Crazy Fi

Kelly, i hope oyu dont mind me saying but what a lovely picture, it looks like one of those precious moment pictures you,d find for sale, guess that was a well caught magic moment


----------



## tulip1411

Dawnie... 
thats great CONGRATULATIONS TO YOU AND DH   
  ​


----------



## tulip1411

Awww thank you Fi,  must be the Clomid because what you said brought a tear to my eye... I love the pic myself I have it up in our room and thank you Sukie  I must say Fi you and dh look very in love as do you Sukie... awww aren't we all soppy  

Sukie: Glad to hear you have some little pains 

Cat: Glad a/f has arrived so you can start again... I wish you so much luck sweetie  
       
     

Well sorry a moan in the wind..  a good one though (does that make sense ) I am  in agony on my left side... I am sat here with a hot bottle (is this ok  does anyone know) It is a dull ache is this normal.. anyone  Sorry I know I am a pest  Dh been wonderful he has ran me a bath and everything... See soppy again which makes me want to cry.. oh nothing queerer than a woman on Clomid eh 

PS: When that Clover advert comes on does anyone think Clomid instead "for we all love Clomid"


----------



## tulip1411

I have just noticed.. Me, Sukie and Fi... we were all spring brides  Ours is the 26th (2002) whens yours?


----------



## Crazy Fi

Hi Kelly

Well fingers crossed for you, its sounding good        

Were the 28th, going away to Madeira for our anniversary and I cant wait, funny thing is if i have 28 day cycle my due ovulation date is our anniversary.. I got a big thing about fate... its like we met on the 11 of the 11th and when we went back to the pub we met in and sat at same table we noticed it was table 11,needless to say you can guess what our lucky number is  
And yes we still are very much in love, after two B*st*rds it was third time lucky and for me life really did begin at 40  
Some people might think im a bit old to be trying but were so happy and secure and have so much stable love to offer our yearned for baby, that i feel it well outways my age... oh hark at me rambling on


----------



## tulip1411

I thinks it lovely  We are the same with numbers all our birthdays have a 4 in it and our house is 14 and we have always lived at number 4's or 14's strange isn't it.. so ours is 4


----------



## tulip1411

We are going away too for 4days to my aunties converted chapel which is now a cottage in the middle of nowhere... (hark at me eh...  mum's side.. the posh side ) it has a log fire and sheep in the garden I can't wait... maderia ow ya lucky things make sure you get loads of  and  come on number 11  I have just realised I will be away when I due to test don't know what to do now bwcause don't want to spoil our wkend be a lovely anniversary pressie for us both if we got a bfp though  see hark at me rambling now  Aww bless dh just brought me a cuppa in


----------



## tulip1411

Sorry I know I am pain but now I have thought about it.. it's driving me ..  can someone do my bubbles so I have a 4 in my numbers pppleeeeeease Thank you x


----------



## Crazy Fi

done


----------



## Crazy Fi

That sounds so romantic, i think youll just know when your there whether you wanna test,but if your like me you wont be able to wait    Ive really got my fingers crossed for you anyway...


----------



## max_8579

Hiya fi,tulip,
                Your making me cry with your soppy stories,bless i think its brill.I havent been married a year yet! when we was arranging our wedding everything seemed to attract the 12th.We wanted to get married in aug and the vicar said weve only got the 12th,so did the photographer,chauffer (hope its spelt right) and the place where we wanted the reception.I think the 12th of aug was meant to be dont you? I have never been so happy as i was in a very nasty relationship before we met.xx


----------



## Crazy Fi

Hi Max
Yeah it sounds good too, its so nice when you really find happiness and someone you can trust, My DH has given me more unconditional love than my own mother ever has, hes my world and i idolise him, oh no Im goona get kicked off in a mon for taking over the thread   so glad you found happiness too

Hey were all soppy moos tonight eh


----------



## tulip1411

oh aren't we all soppy mares tonight  we are all very lucky aren't we to have good dh's  anyway best go to bed 

     to everyone 

Love Kelly (nearly put Clomid then ) xx


----------



## tulip1411

I must of posted at same time as you Fi... we have put nearly the same thing about being soppy  night night to you both xx 

*OH AND THANK YOU FOR MY  SENT SOME BACK X*


----------



## max_8579

It is good to find happiness at last,thought it would never happen.

             Night night tulip.x

  ps its nice to be soppy every so often.


----------



## Crazy Fi

Nite Kelly-Clomid   sweet dreams


----------



## max_8579

Fi,
   Thanx for the pm and the info you gave to me.x


----------



## Crazy Fi

no worries, my resultswere crap today max


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Blown you a few more hun ..so double the 4's now!
Cat x


----------



## Crazy Fi

Hi Cat hope your feeling better this week and good luck for your coming month going back on treatment


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Hi Fi ...Thanks for the good luck wishes.. I actually don't feel too bad thanks hun ..bit tired due to lack of sleep but am quite philosophical otherwise..I think you reach the point where whatever happens you have been through so much sh** that it is nothing new and therefore easier to cope with... they laugh at me at work ..as we were told last week we are in the 'scope' to be made redundant ..and people said am I not worried ..and I thought no not really .. bring it on whatever life wants to throw at me this year ..I will face it head on and just do my best to get through it ..that is all anyone can do isn't it really.. and hope for a happy ending.

I hate to see Karen so low .. I recognise myself in her ..and I think that Clomid/fertility treatment can have that effect ..I seriously wanted to just close my eyes and it all be over a few weeks back ..and that scared me no end .. because I am a fighter ..but I felt so tired of it all ... 

Its nice to see so many new faces on here getting on so well .. I will try and come on here more soon..but just so tired at the moment ..I always am just before I am due on and for the first few days of the nasty witch arriving!

I had a lovely evening tonight .. and now need my bed as shattered .. hope you are all well and that we get a great list of BFP's next month!
Cat x


----------



## Guest

Good morning 

Kelly My avatar didn't fit the whole message in my anniversary is Sept 10th so mine isn't for a while yet I hope you and *Fi*both have a lovely anniversary 

Dawn congrats on your 

Fi How are you doing today?

Cat Hope you slept well x

Rosie Hope the infection clears soon 

Hi Max, Tigger, MM, Claire, Matty, Karen, and all you lovely girls

Sukie


----------



## nikki p

DAWN CONGRATULATIONS ON YOUR                BIG HUGS TO YOU AND YOUR DH                        HERES TO A VERY HAPPY AND HEALTHY PREGNANCY!!!                                      LOVE NIKKI P XXXXXXX


----------



## nikki p

Ladies   Hope yor all good? Ive been trying to keep up with you but dear me you like a good gossip!!!! . Im doing ok just feel constantly sick  and were still worrying all the time. We cant wait to get to 12 weeks!   Hope you all get your  this cycle. Ive got everything crossed for you all   ladies               Bye bye ladies  love nikki p xxxxxx


----------



## coughsweet

Hello

Max_8579 – we got married on 12 August last year too! The build up to it seemed to last forever so I can’t believe a whole year will have passed soon. We didn’t have a choice about the date either as we’d already booked our annual leave that week and then decided to get married. Happy times!!   You have a lovely wedding photo up – at some stage I hope to be able to work out how to upload one of ours….not that much of a techie though!

Dawnie – many many congratulations on your BFP      

Nikki p - sending sticky vibes and hope the sickness not too bad      

tulip - hope pain has subsided

Rosie - hope you are improving too

Happy holidays to all who are going away soon

Can’t do too many personals as am at work and scared someone will look over my shoulder……….so hello and   and   to everyone else on here I have missed

Love coughsweet x


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ ©

Sukie said:


> Natasha I had got a website I got from a lady on this site http://www.lunarium.co.uk/jonas.php and my reflexologist who specialises in fertility also told me that you could ov on two separate occasions in one month.
> 
> This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.UK or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


*Sukie*...I'm afraid we'll have to agree to disagree then because from everything I've learnt and everything I've been told, its physically impossible for you to ovulate more than once in any one cycle...unless its within one 24 hour period. How do they explain that ovulation can happen twice with several days in between, I'd be interested to learn if its not down to hormones ? I know my reflexologist and acupuncturist don't say the same as yours !

Anyway, take care & good luck 
Natasha


----------



## tulip1411

Hi ladies,

Feeling really  today... sorry to moan but I need to get it off my chest. Dh and I had a massive row last night I actually went and slept in the spare room  and it was me being toutchy and everything he said I took really personally... and he was trying to sort it out and I was being a right . Thankfully we are alright now, we've had a big cuddle this morning but I am scared we've missed our chance last night I know I am being silly because we had some bms the night before. I just think everything is getting to me, I feel so  I could cry all day if I let myself. I am going to my mums for the day so I must put a  face on I don't want to worry her. Sorry for my moaning and my going on and my me post.

Thinking of you all.
Love Kelly xx


----------



## tulip1411

Cat, thank you for my double 4's hun some straight back at you x


----------



## Nix76

Just typed a long message and computer crashed "!!!!

Kelly - sorry you're having such a bad day hun, sending you lots of 

Not much going on with me at the moment, just waiting for my first 12 day scan on Monday.  Feel like I spend my life waiting for something from month to month!

I really hope this scan will be able to tell me when/if I ovulate as I'm never really sure if and when I do - we're aiming for bms at least every day at the moment (bloody knackered!!!!) to make the most of the pills.

DH said out of the blue today "I really hope this works for us" and it's the first time he's ever seemed vulnerable or worried about it since we started TTC.  I've always felt that this means more to me than it does to him because he can sometimes seem to flippant about it all, but I guess that's just his way of staying positive.  Really brought a lump to my throat when he said that bless him.

Hmmm, sorry that turned into a bit of a "me" post didn't it ?!

Hope you're all doing OK and enjoying the sunshine.

Lots of  ,   and   to all.

Nix


----------



## Shooting star

Hi everyone. 

I am another newbie, this must be a very popular topic. I have been reading all your posts for a week or so now. I have laughed, cried and increased my knowledge. You all sound like great people.

I have just finished taking my first lot of clomid and had my first tracking scan on Tuesday. They found 2 follicles - 8mm and 12.5mm. Consultant says one needs to reach about 17mm before she can give me an injection to make me ovulate. I have another tracking scan tomorrow so I hope it has grown. It is all a bit confusing. Does this sound about right?

Another question. My husbands results showed good count and motility but a score of 18% for healthy morphology. Consultant said that was not too bad. It does not sound too good to me! Does anyone know what a normal score would be?


----------



## Tigger07

Hi everyone,
  good luck shooting star with your scan tomorrow.
  i started my first lot off clomid on tuesday im nervous already  . im getting really snappy ( more so than usual ) poor dp. 
take care all 
                                                          Tigger07xx


----------



## Crazy Fi

Hi Cat 
I know it's not much help but I am told by my counsellor that it's what we go through,that makes us the people we are... I could debate that as I don,t know how I,d cope if I was thrown back into the life I had.. but guess deep down i know I'm a lot stronger than Ive had to be of late thats all.And Ive def been to the tired of it all place too. But you just never know whats round the corner and sometimes its the good stuff.       So good that Karen has now had some good news.Fingers crossed for you next month, and i think i got the witch heading my way too  , so if you want a slanging match love??     
Seriously though, get your funny **** on here more often, sometimes we can laugh the tears away
Take care

I'm fine thanks Sukie, hows you doing?Getting stuck in i hope love??  Hope your hubby hits the spot      (it is that time 
isn't it)  

Hi ya Nikki glad to hear its all going well

Coughsweet and Max.. wedding buddies eh  It's a small world

That reminds me Kelly your a Scorpio like me.. are you a typical one?? Hope you've still managed to catch and are feeling a bit happier tonight, sorry to hear those old hormones are getting you down, but your hubby needs to know you've got a licence to get away with murder at the mo'

Hi Nix, thats men isn't it they bottle up their fears, as they feel they have to be the strong ones, nice when they let you in to their vulnerabilities though.. bless

Hi shooting star and welcome, the more the merrier.. fingers crossed for you

Good luck Tigger, just come and let off steam with us 

Hi to anyone I've missed

Fi


----------



## Crazy Fi

Welcome Cleg, good luck on your journey      

Fi


----------



## Crazy Fi

By the way I keep sneaking in and out of the chat room and never find any of you guys there?? 

You all still up for it ? 

Fi


----------



## Shooting star

Hi Tigger - Sorry to see you are feeling nervous. I am only a little further on than you. I was really worried about taking clomid but apart from the odd hot flush and a few unpredictable tears it has all been fine so far. I am taking 75mg dose. How much are you taking? Are you going to have tracking scans? I am finding these really helpful for knowing what is going on. I am currently on cd16.

Hi cleg - I have found waiting to start taking the clomid the hardest part so far. I have had really mild side effects at the moment. Hope you have an easy time with the clomid. Good luck.

Fi - I really like the pink writing as it is easy to see that it is you. You also write long posts and try to include everyone, which is really nice. Thanks

Can anyone tell me how to blow you all some bubbles?


----------



## Crazy Fi

hi Tigger
Just press click to blow just by the persons bubble count , you can do anyones but your own.

No my problem is I just talk too much   Its really quiet on here tonight
Earlier I was debating whether to start sending myself a few messages   
Scarey thing is i aint joking  

Glad your settling on here, im only new really, a few weeks

Fi


----------



## Crazy Fi

Tigger if you dont mind me asking... what are these tracking scans? and what makes you legible for them?


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Just typed a big post and then lost it doh !! 

Cat x


----------



## Guest

Hi a welcome shooting star and Cleg Good luck with the clomid girls 

Kelly Sorry you had a row with dh   his swimmers will be in there working away.    

Fi Yep it's that time again  I've been having lots of pains and lots of     yep we should arrange a time to meet on the chat room!

Natasha Oh well as you said we'll agree to disagree 

Cat Are you around hun?

Hi Tigger hope you got the bubbles sorted x

Sukie


----------



## Guest

There you are I can't believe we are actually on at the same time


----------



## greengirl74

hi everyone

it seems there are now a few of us on our first cycle of clomid at the moment.
i am now on day 9 and DH and i have already begun the BD quest!!!!

i'm getting a little worried tho that i am putting all of my hopes into these tablets. 
i know that we've all got to be optimistic but im really scared that if AF arrives in 3 weeks time i am gonna be absolutely gutted. 
did anyone else feel like this when they begun taking the clomid or am i going mad?

greengirl


----------



## Malteser Maiden

Hi Girls

Big   and  for everyone.

Kelly & Fi - We also have our anniversary this month, 17th April (3 years), Fi-we went to Madeira a couple of years ago and loved it...took out walking boots though, if you're up for that.

Welcome cleg, I'm on my first month (out of 6 mths) on Clomid, cd11, and I have a tracking scan tomorrow morning, not sure what a good result is though?

Shooting Star-my DH morphology was only 2%, so we don't hold out much hope for Clomid, though it's all worth a try! 

Had a really poor day today, maybe I'm just worrying about tomorrows scan.

I've had what feels like a stitch all day, is that a sign of ovulating, or am I too early on cd11, too many questions, not enough answers is doing my head in, hopefully I'll get some tomorrow.

Wow, there's lots of us on tonight, I keep getting warnings each time I try and post, maybe we should all try and use the chat room

MM
XX


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Hello Sukie hun x  I know it is a miracle ha ha


----------



## Guest

MM I strated to get pains yesterday (my day 12) so it could be ov 

Cat


----------



## wouldloveababycat

I'm forever blowing bubbles


----------



## Crazy Fi

bl88dy hell i shut up for a min and your all on here


----------



## Malteser Maiden

that's because you don't usually let us get a word in     or your too busy talking to yourself.
How's it going?


----------



## wouldloveababycat

ha ha ..you lot are funny ..have you had a good day ladies ?


----------



## Guest

Bl***y h**L you have been busy bowing bubbles I suppose you want some back now?


----------



## wouldloveababycat

I've got bubbleitis ..50 is the number for this evening ..so had to round you all up !


----------



## Crazy Fi

Im bl**dy smashing mm hows you


----------



## Guest

I can't keep up sorry green girl I missed your post. Yes I thought that this was the answer when I started taking them but was ok when it didn't (if you keep it in the back of your mind that it might not) I hope it does work for you x

Shall we try going on the chat room?


----------



## Malteser Maiden

Bubbleitis must be catching, here's your 50 Cat.
XXX


----------



## Crazy Fi

MM just curious.. if someone was really unfit and lazy and didnt want to walk up loads of mountains would they still enjoy madeira... just curious? good idea sukie..   can we just go in an empty one if we find one


----------



## Guest

Cat I bumped you to 850 but didn't do the extra 1 I've put you straight


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Ooh crying kiddie ..back in a min x


----------



## Shooting star

Hi Fi, thanks for the info on bubble blowing, it woulod help if I read the instructions! I have been reading some of your messages over the last week or so. You won't have to send yourself messages anymore as it seems to be getting busy! In terms of the tracking scans they just tell you if you have a follical developing and if you have or are about to ovulate (it is the follical that releases the egg). As far as I know you don't have to do anything particular to be eligable. When I was on the NHS they did not seem to think it was necessary but I have now gone private and found an excellent consultant. She says she always uses them as it gives so much extra information. I had some bad experiences on the NHS and they were really slow so had to save my pennies and go private.

Hi Greengirl - I agree with you, I will also be gutted if it does not work but at the moment the clomid is my best option so we will both have to try and stay positive and hope for a BFP really soon.  There have been some very encouraging success stories on here recently.

Hi MM - I also have a tracking scan tomorrow so will be thinking of you. I am no expert but my consultant reckons a follical of about 17mm is good. Hope this helps. We will have to log on tomorrow evening and compare results! Good luck

Shooting Star


----------



## Guest

Right me and Greengirl are in the chat room come join us


----------



## Malteser Maiden

I can never get into chat room, I just get a blank grey screen, don't all run off and leave he.  HELP, or I'll    
MM
XX


----------



## flower le

Hi girls sorry I haven't been on in a few days - been mad busy so I haven't really been keeping up.  Hope you are all well.  

Kelly - sorry that you are having a bad day hun but I promise tomorrow will be brighter - everyone has them days I think it's what makes us human.  

Nix - I have my scan on Monday too but I don't know about you but the waiting is driving me insane.  A bit like the calm before the storm and all that.  

Welcome Cleg and Shooting star - good luck to you both. 

MM - good luck to you for tomorrow.  

Fi - Hi hun how are you today?

Cat - glad to see you are feeling better hun and I agree with you - you just have to get on with it and smile.  That's my motto anyway.  

I'm not sure if I have missed anyone but if I have I'm sorry I'm sending lots of     to you all anyway. 

Le


----------



## Shooting star

MM - me too, I can never get in as I always get the blank screen too. We will just have to stay out here and chat! Well I say that but DH is pestering me to give him his lap top back so I will see how long I can put him off for!  

Shooting Star


----------



## flower le

oh good your here shooting star - I thought everyone had left me   cos I can't get on the screen either!!  How are you today hun?


----------



## Malteser Maiden

OK Shooting Star, it's a deal.

DH has no choice tonight, when on Clomid, your needs are greater. , What time is your scan tomorrow? mine's at ten?

Hi Le, I'm still here too, good luck for the scan on Monday, have you had one before?
MM
XX


----------



## flower le

MM - Yer I've had one before - fol was 22mm with they said was good but they upped my dose to 100mg anyway?  I'm only on my 2nd cycle now so I'm still all new to it all.  I'm just gonna trust the docs!!   You frightened me with mentioning your bad experiences on the NHS - I must admit that I have a really good set of nurses now but my GP is not so affectionally known to us as doctor death  band it took me nearly a year and a private referral to have the PCOS found.  Good luck for tomorrow hun


----------



## flower le

Sorry I'm stupid it wasn't you with the bad doc was it!!  I find it really differcult to think sometimes on the crazy pills so I have no chance if I don't keep up with the posts!!


----------



## max_8579

Hi fi,
      sory to hear your results arent very good,what were they? i dont really understand them though,when i get mine they will mean nothing to me.x


----------



## Malteser Maiden

le-No it wasn't me, I've worked for the NHS for the last 15 years, so I'm not really in a position to   them off
Although I do agree the process and time is sooooo frustrating


----------



## flower le

Guess not.  The thing of it is I had great docs but had to move I moved - my new doc has been my DH's doc all his life but she's old skool and does the whole " youre only young - live a little first" thing but now everything is ok cos I don't see her! Just hope I don't get ill especially if she knows we call her doc death!!


----------



## flower le

Max Can I just say I love your picture.  It makes me smile every time


----------



## Guest

Girls just keep trying to get on sometimes I get in sometimes I don't, you have to down load java to get in.

It was good catching up with you all tonight


----------



## Malteser Maiden

My GP has been great, but he did tell us (about 18 mths ago) not to hold back buying the 2 seater sports car, as it's a long and stressful process.

I think that's a good plan to avoid 'doc [email protected] 

I agree Le-I love seeing the great wedding pic's some of you girls have.XX


----------



## flower le

Honestly you wouldn't believe her she's   She told my DH to just see if he's still allergic to penicillin (spelling)!!! Hello not dangerous at all that plan.


----------



## Malteser Maiden

Night Le Flower,
Good luck for the scan, I'm away this weekend, so I'll catch up soon.
Love and   
MM
XX


----------



## max_8579

Hi  flower le,
                Thanks for the compliment on our wedding pic,its my favourite one. x

    Hi rosie,hope your feeling better. 

Sukie,how are you? i cant always get in the chat room either.x

  Cat,you had me in stitches last night,im sure my dh thought i was mad just giggling at the computer!x

  Coughsweet,hiya i cant believe we got married on the same day.How did it go? It was nice and sunny for the fotos but it was windy and we were shivering,my hair kept blowing in my face and my veil blew off.i think the pic ive got on here was took when we went round the corner out of the wind.x  

  Hiya tulip,sorry you had a bad day yesterday,hope your feeling better 2day,heres a big   for you.x


----------



## Shooting star

Just had that frustrating experience that many of you have had where you write a long post and then lose it. I will try and remember what I wrote and do it again.

MM - I guess you are probably on your way to your scan by now. I am thinking of you and wishing you good luck. My consultant is phoning me today to let me know the exact time of the scan. (good job I am still on school holidays!)

Le - Sorry I worried you about the NHS. I have a superb GP. I did have a pretty bad experience but it was with one particular male consultant at Basildon Hospital. I am sure that most are very good and very nice. It was also unfortunate that they kept cancelling my appointments so the wait after the initial appointment was a year! I now have an excellent consultant and things are moving much quicker.

I will have to try getting into the chat room again later.

When I registered for FF I chose the name Shooting Star because all the other names I tried had already been used. It is rather long so I thought I might shorten it to SS to make things easier.

Talk to you all later, hope you have a good weekend away MM.

SS


----------



## max_8579

Nikki p,hiya hope your relaxing and not worrying too much 

  nix i hope your doing ok and goodluck.x

Hiya to cleg shooting star and tigger, hope your all ok and good luck.x

      Fi how are you gettin on hun?x

  hello to leighanne mm  minxy matty   Hope i havent missed anyone,its hard to keep up now its getting busy .xx


----------



## Shooting star

Morning Max, I did not think anyone else would be on this early. I am feeling a bit frustrated at the moment waiting for the phone to ring, so that my consultant can tell me the time of my scan today.  Hope you are feeling good today.

SS


----------



## max_8579

Hiya ss,
          The waiting bit is so frustrating isnt it? Its the bit that stresses me out.

          Hope the phone rings soon and good luck with your scan hun.x  

    Im dissapointed as they didnt offer me a scan just a cd21 blood test.x


----------



## Shooting star

Oh well I did not have to wait long, all the luck you wished me worked well! She has just phoned with an appointment at 1pm, so that's good.

Sorry you are disappointed. I have never had a d21 blood test. If you really wanted one could you ask for a scan? Are you on the NHS? The scans are fascinating, that or I am easily impressed!

SS


----------



## max_8579

Hiya all,

             Im feeling a bit run down at the mo so im sat here typing away (talking to myself) 

         I keep getting really bad headaches,im runnin to the toilet every 2mins for a wee wee and thats getting on my nerves!

   And the waiting its driving me crazy. 

 The thing that worrys me is when i m/c last time i was getting really bad headaches before,i wonder if it could be connected.

    Sorry for going on.x


----------



## max_8579

Hiya ss,
          Do you feel better now? 

  Yeah im nhs,if i dont get a bfp this month i will ask if i can be scanned next cycle,i bet it puts your mind at rest.x

          Good luck again with your scan.


----------



## Shooting star

Thanks, I do feel better now.

Lets hope you get your bfp this time and then you will not need tracking scans! The scans do make you feel more in control because you know roughly what is happening. I have heard many people say they wished they had a window into their tummy, it's a bit like that. 

p.s now I know how to blow bubbles I have been practicing on you Max, got a bit enthusiastic and seem to have increased your count by about 100!

I was sorry to hear about your m/c and that you are feeling unwell. I don't really have any advice as I am so new to all of this but sending you  In terms of feeling run down do you take vitamin suppliments as I find they help.

SS

SS


----------



## tulip1411

wow how busy was it on here last night  I cant believe I missed it all  it's just took me agers to catch up with all the posts! 

Sukie: I started with my ov pains on cd12 so sending you lots of                 

Max:  I wouldn't worry hun, my sister got really bad headaches when she was pregnant and she now has a very healthy, beautiful 4 year old. So I hope it is a good sign  I tend to get headaches/migraines with clomid and I had a terrible one yesterday.. I am wondering if it was because I think I had ovulated and a surge of hormones  Anyway sorry babbling again aren't I  Wishing you lots of luck 

SS: I have had follicle tracking twice and the first time I found it very down heartening because the scans tended to be done wrong within my cycle but this time I found them very useful... So I think it just depends on individuality... Wishing you tonnes of luck!!  (I like the name Shooting star we could all do with one  )

Fi: When you say results,do you mean your bloods  I hope you are feeling less  off hun I am thinking and rooting for you  .... Oh yes I am a typical Scorpio are you   My dh is a Capricorn so he is really laid back unlike me... stress head I am 

MM: Good luck for today, although you are probably already there... thinking of you x

Cat: Hi hun, how are you today 

Le: My con is really good too gosh he is willing to try anything with us for us to get our dream, it's way back years ago that I was mistreated (see my signature below and that was nothing to do with fertility) there are some really lovely people around and just a handful of  good luck hun 

Coughsweet, Leighanne, Greensgirl, Nix, Matty: How are you all!

Nikki.p: Glad to hear you are good and the hormones are good just a shame they keep making you sick 

Rosie: Hi, good luck for your scan Monday 

Hello and welcome Gleg, I look forward to getting to know you! 

Sorry if I have missed anyone   are we setting a date again for the chat room 

Kelly xxx


----------



## tulip1411

*I see you have all been blowing  So going to blow you all some back *


----------



## greengirl74

hi all

it was great to chat last night. still chuckling at all the strange noises coming from my computer!

am now on day 11 and have got lots and lots of spots. have never had this many so early in my cycle. 
am i going mad constantly thinking about the clomid or could these spots be a sign that i am ovulating? this is my first cycle of taking the pills so not quite sure what to expect. hope someone can tell me i'm not going mad!!!!! 

take care all
greengirl


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Hi Ladies ... soooo bored today don't want to be at work ...half of my systems don't work and I would rather be making 'poo' noises on FF  

It was great to talk on there ..we should do that on a regular basis ..well took the   drugs last night .. so far so good ..although felt really sick this morning but think that was more my metformin than anything else as took it on an empty stomach    ..felt better after a bacon butty tho  

I def find it more reassuring to have scans ..and was thinking this morning what can I do to get one ..I might just go and talk to them if my opk's don't work again this month.. it does your head in doesn't it ..as the consultant is convinced that I ovulate but has never tested to make sure .. he has only scanned me and said that I had great follicles ... NICE ! 

I might try and finish work at 3pm today ... cos I am just so bored all the things I need to do I need my e-mail for and they have completely disabled my e-mail ! and the other things that I could do are just so dull I would rather watch paint dry! actually would just rather talk to you guys ..

How is everyone today ?
Cat x


----------



## coughsweet

So many posts since I last looked! wish I had known people were in chatroom

greengirl74 - can relate to that I haven't been this spotty since I was a teenager - I have a spot right on the end of my nose!  

max - yes it was sunny but windy for our wedding too - my DH kept getting all tied up in my veil during the photos. We were just so relieved not to have rain as the reception was in a marquee in the garden. Hope you're feeling a bit less stressed now - it's easier said than done though I know!

ss - good luck with that scan

hi cat am totally bored at work as well. Have just been working out whether I have enough flexi to run away at 3pm too! Trouble is when I get home there's a heap of housework to do which won't really be any more interesting.......

hello to everyone else  

coughsweet


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Ooh do something other than go home then hun ...go shopping or for a nice walk ..or shopping ... or meet up with a friend ..or shopping ! (Nice shopping tho ..food shopping not allowed unless it is for something yummy!) 

Yes I think I have enough flexi to leave at 3pm  ha ha .. won't see me for dust .. 

Forgot to mention .. I feel flat on my face today .. on the way to work ..my ankle went on me and I fell smack on the (.) (.) first as they stick out most   .. then my knees ..so got nice bruise coming and my glasses flew off down the street   ...so embarrasing !! 

I do worry if I did get pregnant about falling over as I fall over quite a lot with my dodgy ligaments ..I usually manage to put my hands down to stop myself hitting the ground flat ..but I was carrying bags this morning and couldn't react quick enough ... I had not even touched the booze !

I have to watch really carefully where I walk as just a ridge in the pavement can send me flying ..apparently the signals don't go to my brain in order for me to correct my footing or something like that  

(promise I was not piddled ..although could do with a drink but won't ..why is it last month when I could have drank ..I didn't feel like drinking ..and now I can't I do !)  
Cat x


----------



## Crazy Fi

Sstar thanks for the info, I wasnt sure if tracking was something to do with a seperate complication, worked for the NHS up til a few weeks ago, and they leave a lot be desired, but then thats another debate eh? Good luck with tracking scan
and to you MM and F le
.... window to our tummys? i'd need a bloody excavation team to get through mine   

Wouldnt know where to start to go private?

Sorry you guys that didnt get in chat roon last night, didnt realise it wasnt by choice you werent there, as Sukie says , 
get your Java done so you can join in next time

Hi F le, and coughsweet and Sukie

Hi Max, fingers crossed your results are better, i think they expect it to be over 30 to be viable, mine were 2 but Im fine now , no use crying over spilled milk... do you get your results today? and try not to worry.. keep positive hun 

Hi Kelly, yes i meant progesterone test, it was 2, yes im typical too, into all the mystical stuff, sting in the tail. Massive heart but one hell of a stubborn cowbag if crossed, and speak before i think, and end up offending many cos i expect them to think like me and appreciate blunt honesty like i do...and on and on.. Are you feeling better today hun?

Ggirl good luck, you aint going mad and by all accounts after last night in chat room ,you'd fit in nicely if you
were

Cat... What can i say   , you bl**dy nutter     .... glad you seem more chirpy,

Hi to anyone I've missed

Fi


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Fi ..You know me too well


----------



## Crazy Fi

Cat
sent u a p/m
Off to dentist now... catcha all later i hope xx


----------



## max_8579

Hi fi,
       Ive no idea when i get the results they dont tell me anything!

  Hiya greengirl,i enjoyed the chat too it was really funny 

Hiya tulip,thanx for the positive reply about my headaches.x

     Hiya SS im blowing you some right back.x

   Hiya cat,i dont blame you not wanting to be at work,ive got to go later and i really dont feel like it so its making me in a bad mood.


----------



## max_8579

SS i forgot to mention yes i am taking vitamins.im taking folic acid thats got all the vitamins in that you need too.they are like torpedos .x


----------



## wouldloveababycat

So far I have eaten ...an apple ...a banana .. enough seeds to make me think I am a bird ... a bacon roll ... a chicken salad roll .. I am starving today .. bloomin pig eh !! 

I always find I am starving on Clomid..  even the daffodils on my desk look damm tasty  

Cat x


----------



## Shooting star

Hi Everyone

MM - how did your scan go today? 

Kelly - I have found the scanning very useful, so far! Todys scan showed follicle was growing and it would be ready to have the ovulation triggering injection on Monday. That should mean I ovulate on the 17th April (cd 21). I have been told to do preg test on 1st of May (that's my birthday, so hears hoping for the best present ever).

Cat - Sorry work has been so boring for you today and hope you managed to leave early. Falling over is so embarrasing. I once fell in a pond whilst taking a class of 6 year olds on a school trip. I had spent the previous day warning the children about going too close to the edge! Plenty of witnesses - 30 children, 8 parents and 2 guides! You just can't get the teachers these days! I always find your posts so  funny  I can't imagine work being boring with you there!

Fi - It took me ages to decide where to seek private treatment. In the end I went with a personal recommendation. I would highly recommend my con although she works in Essex, a fair way from Glos. Hope the dentist went ok, another place I don't really like visiting.

Max - Hi and thanks for the bubbles   The torpedo vitamins sound interesting!  

Hi to everyone else, I am not as good as everyone else at remembering everyone yet.

SS


----------



## Rosie P

Hi girls. sorry I haven't been around and posting but I've only been able to pinch DH's laptop now and again whilst  kine is away being fixed. I have managed to have a read of all the posts over the past week. 

Hello and welcome to all the new girls - so lovely to see lots of lovely Clomid ladies chatting on here (and boy, can you girls chat!  )

Thanks to everyone who has been asking about me. The infection seems to have gone, although it still hurts a bit so went to the docs to get checked out and he thinks it will be ok. Just hope it's better for Monday and having to hold all that pee in for ages for the scan!  

I was going to try and arrange a night for you all for the chatroom, but you seem to have it well covered. Probably a better idea to do it when there are a few people around on here than on a set night in case people can't make it and you end up chatting to yourself!  

Anyway, sorry for lack of personals, but only have limited time I'm 'allowed' on DH's laptop.   I do so enjoy reading your posts and you do make me laugh. Promise once my laptop is back I'll spend more time offing support and any advice I can.

Good luck to all you lovelies.       

Rosie. xxx


----------



## sugar&amp;spice

Evening girlies

Oh my goodness, i last posted on 4/4 back on page 12. What a lot has happened on here since then!!!   

Hello to everyone who is new. I am quite new too!

I am on day 17 today of my first cycle. Has anyone else been using ovulation predictor thingys? Me and DH went at it like rabbits    as soon as I finished the last tablets. Then I think he got a bit knackered, bless him! I started using the predictors tests from day 14 and according to them I have not ovulated yet so unless I ovulated early, I haven't had any luck at the moment. Its making me feel a bit down really    . 

Do you think I should keep going with the tests? I am due to have a blood test on day 21.

Hope everyone had a good easter. It difficult to mention everyone personally, but i send lots of         and      to you all.

Clare xxx


----------



## flower le

My word everyone has been busy!!! I still cant get on to the chat room.  .  

Rosie - I'm glad you are feeling better hun and hurry up and get your laptop fixed - we miss you.  I must admit though that my DH hasn't had a look in with the computer since I found you lot.  Oh well my need is greater.    How spoilt do I sound. 

Shooting star - I can't believe you fell over and after telling everyone not to!!!    Oh the shame!!! I must admit I have spent many a time flying through the air in front of loads of people!! Good luck for May day    That would be a great present wouldn't it?

Cat -    Sorry you fell over but I have I just said done it lots of times including falling off the packed train home from work and yes my glasses went flying too!!! I always feel really hungry nowdays but I just thought it was me!! Thank god it's not and it's just the   pills.

Max - I know what you mean with the vits on   pill days I feel like I'm rattling.   

Fi - hope the dentist went well brave lady - I hate the dentist!! I went private after a ref from the doc.  ( I made her do it but I think she was glad to see me go to be honest)  The woman I went to see is the NHS one I would have seen anyway so after the provera she gave me didn't work I just went back to her on the NHS which is really lucky.  I wish I had my tummy telly too.   

Hi to everyone else (if I missed you sorry).   

I'm ok today but really struggling to drink the grapefruit juice -   I know it's good for us and our CM but I don't know what it actually does but I'm not sure how much more I can drink! Does anyone have any tips?  I'm starting to get a little nervy about my scan on Monday to be honest because they said that I had a good "pretty" fol last month but they still upped my dose.  Anyway no more waffling from me I'm off to make dinner but will be back later.

Le


----------



## Guest

[bgcolor=#ff7f00]Le I have been drinking grape juice for about a month now. I just down it (all them ol drinking days have come in handy) 

Cat If I feel over I'd just smack my face as I has I haven't got the (.)(.)'s to save me  Hope you are ok though.

Right I'm really sorry but Ive got to go as when I got off the pc last night dh was in bed asleep and we still have to have  I've got to stay in the good books I'll catch up tommorrow 

Sukie[/bgcolor]


----------



## Shooting star

Hi

Rosie - glad you are feeling a bit better and hope you can hold it long enough for the scan!

Claireb - I am also on day 17 of my first cycle. At my tracking scan today the consultant said I was a slow ovulator, charmimg! Anyway given the size of the follicle she has predicted that I will be ready to ovulate on cd21.    I have been using the predictor kits since d10, with negative results. As it is possible to ovulate fairly late in a clomid cycle I would be tempted to continue with the OPK. Although you may have already ovulated, which would probably be ok as you said you had been having plenty of bms, it is also very possible that you will ovulate later in your cycle. It may also depend on the dose of clomid you are taking and how your body responds to it. I am taking 75mg, how about you? In terms of the d21 blood test, I think I am right in saying it only gives a positive result if you did ovulate around day14. If you ovulate much later you may get a negative result, yet have ovulated. (I am sure someone willl correct me if I am wrong!)

Le - it would be a great present but it does mean my birthday will be one emotional extreme or the other  or   Lets hope it's the first. I don't know much about the grapefruit juice and have to agree with you as I really don't like the stuff. I am not sure if this is true but I have heard the pineapple juice is very good. I hope this is the case as I find it alot nicer!

Good luck for the scan.   I was told my follicle looks promising but she still said if we were unsuccesful this month she would increase my dose next month. I did ask why and she said that a higher dose was likely to make me ovulate earlier, closer to d14 (rather than d21, this time). This is apparently more desirable. Hope that helps, it's all so confusing isn't it.


----------



## Crazy Fi

hi 
SS.. can i ask what might sound a silly question, but how do you go about going private, 
Do you get referral from doctor or what?I,'ve really got no idea?

Rosie glad your feeling better, good luck for your scan and bladder control technique

Welcome back Clare, like you i didn't ovulate this month i don't think, but you may have better luck day 21 i hope

F le didn't go dentist for me today it was to take hubby, i hate them and have had so much trouble with dental probs
lately its unreal

gosh its quiet on here tonight, gonna go and do my 2ww diary and I'll be back to see if theres any late nighters


----------



## Tigger07

Hi shooting star,
  im on 100mg off clomid, yes to ths scans i have my first one next thursday and then one on the monday as well.  Starting to get bad headaches and there was more tears today  . for no reason at all really
    does anyone now if water retension is a side affect as my ankles and feet have swollen up.?


                                      Tigger07.xxxx


----------



## Shooting star

Hi Fi 

Yes I think you do have to get a referral from your GP in order to go private, at least I did. My GP had referred me to the con I had problems with so I went back to him and explained the bad experiences and the ridiculous wait between appointments. I asked if I could go private and could he make any recommendations as to where. He said he would happily do a private referral and suggested a variety of places. As it happened I asked around, mainly through a GP friend and a previous good con and a name was suggested. I phoned the suggested consultant and had quite a long chat, she was really nice and clearly cared about the emotional side of things as much as the physical stuff. I just felt really comfortable with her and found out that her private practice was about 45mins away. By the end of the week I had an initial appointment. Two weeks later she had done blood tests, scans and tests for DH. One month later she had performed a lap, dye and hyster and prescribed clomid. She did more in 10 weeks than I managed on the NHS in 18 months. So for me it was a good decision.


Hi Tigger

sorry you are having headaches etc. I can certainly identify with the tears for no real reason, my husband thought I was losing the plot! I have not experienced swollen ankles but have felt really bloated so I guess it is quite possible. Lets hope the side effect disappear soon.

Must go now, see you all soon (my posts always look so boring, must practce making them look more interesting!)

SS


----------



## Crazy Fi

SS
Thanks ever so for the info, it seems I may have been better to have done that root as I waited 12 months from application
until my first appointment...oh well at least thats still an option then  

Fi


----------



## max_8579

Hi girls,
          I feel more down now than ive ever been as ive done something silly.

      I GOT DRUNK TONIGHT then when my dh went to bed i decided to do a hpk and of course it was negative!

    I am only on cd25 i dont even know if it can detect it this early.Silly me as im in a right pickle now,cant stop crying.I keep thinkin if im like this now on the first cycle maybe im not strong enough to go through it again?

      I feel like im getting no support from the clinic im under and feel like i should try and change.they basically gave me the clomid and sent me away and thats.

        Im being a right bi*ch to my dh and its just not like me,i feel so guilty.I feel so low now that i just want to crawl into a ball and do nothing.I  dont know what to do next.

                Im sorry for going on  and on but i needed to get it off my chest.x


----------



## Shooting star

Oh Max, so sorry to hear that you are feeling low. Sending you a big hug   . Try not to worry about the hpk it definately sounds a bit early to me. Wait a few more days and try again. I can't really think of what to say to make you feel better. Just remember how special you are as a person and there is so much more to you than clomid (although it may not feel like that at the mo)

SS


----------



## Crazy Fi

Oh Max hun,
If its any consolation I did a test on CD24, knowing it would be neg but was just driven by the urge,
maybe it was just the need to try and simulate what we so yearn for, and Im sure theres loads of ladies
out there have done exactly the same. Can I ask if your under NHS or private? as I think from what I read 
the support you get can be very different.
And I'm sat here with non stop tears too, being so miserable Im going to right in my 2ww diary cos I think that
helps, if you write exactly how you feel down you know youve shared it with someone somewhere, and your so not
alone with your feelings, thats whats so wonderful about this site. Max just go give your DH a big hug   I expect thats all he wants as men dont understand our hormones and they prob feel insecure and youll feel much better too(im about to take my own advice as my DH is sat there looking all forlorn and lost as I ve just bitten his head off again      )
Fi 
Cant find the hug icon so loads of hugs to you


----------



## Guest

Max It's still way too early hun, try and keep your chin up hun  

Fi Hope you are feeling better after writing your dairy  We all get our bad days try to focus on the fact that one day soon you'll have your bfp (both of you will )

Rosie I hope your feeling better, take it easy 

Kelly Wouldn't it be great if we both got bfp's on the same day  

SS Good luck hun, I drink grapefruit juice and pineapple juice one after another yuk!  I've got to start drinking more water though 

Hey Cat how are you doing on the tablets?

Tigger Sorry that you are getting those side effects I hope they pass soon x

Claire Did you start having  before you started on the opk? I used to ov on 15 (I don't do the tests just get bad pains) since being on the clomid I've ov around day 12/13, but everyone is different.

Sukie


----------



## sugar&amp;spice

Hi everyone

Shooting star- we are cycle buddies if we are on the same day!!  . I think i will carry on with the tests, i am trying to make myself believe that i wouldn't have ovulated early and its still to come! I will go for the day 21 blood test although i guess it is unlikely to show that anything happened. I am on 100mg.

Sukie- yes we had lots of   up to day 14 when i started the opk.

Max- so sorry you are feeling down. i did a test on thursday morning which was only day 15    just because i was sick in the morning and i thought it could be morning sickness. Turned out i was sick all day and it was a tummy bug!!   
i am sending you lots of      and a big  .

Hi to everyone else. Has a time been arranged for chatting in the chat room yet?

Clare xxx


----------



## flower le

I have just typed a big post then lost it!!!!!! 

Anyway back to the start again. Sorry that some of you girls are feeling a little down at the mo.  Fi and Max I know it's hard but I agree with SS you need to remember how amazing you are and that there is a lot more to you than clomid.  I know it's hard to even think of anything else but I do think    helps.  That and shopping!!    Lots of   to you both.  

Clareb - it might be that you have ovulated early (like me I think) or you could be ovulating a little later.  You have got lots of   in so just keep going.  If you feel better with the tests then I think thats best but if you are anything like me you will feel it coming.  It's all new to me to have a slight clue as to what is happening in my body.  I never really paid attention before but when I wanted my body to work so badly was the first time I realised that it wasn't working.  (Although it has always been my biggest fear that I would have problems having a baby! Maybe I'm a little gypsy rose lee!)0

Shooting star - fingers crossed for you hun    and I have heard pinapple juice is good too.  

Sukie -      the nasty juice really does work.  I just imagined it was cider and I was still at uni.  My DH saw a different side to me cos I don't drink now!! 

Hi to everyone else.  Sorry if I missed you - I can't remember who I have already done because I had to do it twice.    to you all 

Le


----------



## max_8579

Hiya fi,
          Ive just given dh a big hug.Its amazing how low it gets you isnt it hun.Hope your ok.Nearly rorgot,i am nhs.


        Thanks to all you lovely ladies for your replies they are fantastic and i feel a bit better now 

          Although reading your replies has brought tears to my eyes again.xx

                Heres to you all


----------



## Davis

Hi everyone
I'm new here and have been reading for ages with pen and paper at hand trying to work out exactly what I should be doing to improve my clomid cycles. So sorry if this is repetitive but I just wanted to confirm everything with someone. 

So here goes, we should:
- drink one glass(?) of grapefruit or pineapple juice everyday(?) 
- eat salty food like salted popcorn
- take a teaspoon(?) flaxseed oil everyday even after ovulation? OR EPO with starflower up to ovulation but not after(?)
- drink 2l of water a day
- drink tixylix or other cough medicine containing guaifenesin starting on the day after the last clomid pill - 2 tsp x 3/day (?)
- drink pomegranate juice for folic acid everyday - as well as taking folic acid tablets(?)
- use preseed

And on a holistic side can I just confirm/ask:
- heat the tummy with a wheat bag but not a lavender bag
- can you take chinese herbs(?)
- acupuncture
- oh and this is my suggestion: hypnotherapy as it apparently doubles IVF success rates as per the link 
http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/health/3849727.stm

OK so I know that I have all the right ingredients so to speak but just wanted some confirmation on quantities/dose/when etc and would really appreciate your advice as its quite alot to undertake especially as I am also on a diet and giving up smoking and drinking! 

Thanks
Barb
x

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.UK or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## Kiah

Evening all

Sorry I have not been around much. I have been so incredibly tired for the past few days that I can barely do anything other than go to work and then come home and sleep. Probably as I have been driving to and from my clinic so often, have had 3 scans now, one on day 10, one on day 17, today (day 20) and have to go for another one on Monday. My womb lining is thickening up and has reached 6.5mm which is really a major achievement as it normally takes months for my womb lining to get this thick  and I have 3 follies which are still a bit tiddly considering I am day 20, the biggest is 13mm and the other 2 are 10mm so I have to keep going back for scans ever few days to see what is going on if anything  Feeling a bit  but am so glad that the clinic are scanning me so often to see whats happening, the nurse feels I could still ovulate but it would just be a very long cycle, keeping my fingers crossed  The nurses are all lovely as well but I'm getting more action with the dildocam than with DH at the moment 

Had a close call at the clinic today when I caught a look of the list of names of people for scans and realised I recognised the name of the person after me  Knew she had done IVF (failed) before but she had said she wasn't doing it again. It is a pretty common name though so thought - coincidence...then was walking back through the corridor and spotted her talking to somone...eeeeeek!!!! I am really hoping that 1) she never noticed me and 2) she isn't as nosey as me and doesn't look at the list   Don't really want her finding out as we haven't really told anyone as such, apart from my boss and a couple of very close friends!

Hope everyone is doing ok, sorry for the "me" post, will catch up with everyone when I am not so tired 

Matty


----------



## Guest

Matty good luck  thats good news that your lining is thick 

Barb Welcome  Not sure on the salt one, but another thing that is supposed to be good for aiding implantation is Brazil nuts, I picked myself up a packet today. Make sure your getting lots of Zinc I take three tablets each day as I don't get enough ( I did the foresight hair analysis ) they also recommended I take selenium. Hope some of this is any help 

Claire At least you have that base covered try not to stress about it 

Max Glad you are feeling a bit better here's a big hug for you     

 
   

Fi I know I could handle my drink back then now I harly ever drink and if I do I feel guilty 

Hope all you girls are having a good weekend and are enjoying the weather 

Sukie


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Hi Ladies     ...I have been gagging to get on here all day but have been at my parents (who are blissfully pretending all is right with the world ha ha ..actually my Mum is now wondering if my father is bi-sexual ha ha (sorry had to laugh! I said to her nothing would surprise me Mum and laughed - not sure if that was the appropriate reaction        but Mum does seem far more positive ..which is good )..it can't be very nice knowing your husband of 40 years is shagging some tart behind your back ...and almost leading a double life can it !!

I have been drinking lots and lots of water ..and therefore running to the loo ..like a woman possessed !!  

Well ...talking of wierd dreams ..this will make you laugh ..I dreamt this morning that I was driving along a country road when I came across a blind bend ..around the blind bend there were several comical pigs ...( a mixture of real and cartoon ) in order to miss the piggies ..I had to drive into a canal ... I woke up as I was desperately trying to open the car window to get out before the car sunk ...How wierd is that !! this Clomid sends us  

I have eaten quite healthily today ... well apart from the choc muffin ..the bit of malt loaf...the cheese twist   ..I had a very healthy ham and salad sandwich too   ...I did chase the dog round the garden for about an hour ..poor dog was shattered it is only little !

Well wonder if any of you are in the chat room making farty pig noises ..hey maybe thats where my dream came from ..I didn't want to run you all over ..so decided to drown instead ! ha ha ..

See it wouldn't matter if I was in the chat room by myself ..as I just carry on having a conversation with myself anyway  

How is everyone today ?  ...sorry to hear some of you are feeling low   and hope you soon get BFP's to cheer you up x 

Cat x


----------



## wouldloveababycat

odd number alert !!!!!!!!!!!!  SAVE ME PLEASE!


----------



## Kiah

Saved


----------



## Guest

Cat I tried to get in the chat room and couldn't 
I'm glad that your mum is feeling a bit better x

Will some one put me on an even number please x


----------



## Crazy Fi

Done sukie, Cat would have put you on 666 by choice, but your past that so ive made you 888 got the same kinda wicked ring to it  
Fi

Going to do my proper post now


----------



## Guest

I'm only on 658 please no one put me on 666 I'm not that bad  Thanks Fi hope your feeling better x


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Sorry had to do it


----------



## Guest

Ive put you on an odd number if you want an even you know what to do


----------



## Crazy Fi

So why aint you ladies in the chat room, in a quiet one like the snug or something?


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Yes that would make sense don't think Sukie can get in tho ..I will try and see if I can x
Cat x


----------



## Guest

I can't get in  and it's sukie not susie


----------



## Crazy Fi

*IVE JUST SPENT AGES DOING A POST TO EVERYONE AND NOW IVE BL**DY LOST IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! (CAPITALS COS I'M SHOUTING!!)*​


----------



## Guest

I still can't get in does anyone else get this problem


----------



## wouldloveababycat

I did change it straight away ...sorry hun   I realised as soon as I pressed post (blame it on the   drugs !!) if you think that is bad you were all pigs on a road this morning ha ha !!

Cat x


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Are you happy with your nice big rounded up   ...thought as I am full of   then I may as well blow ..blow ..blow ..just going to try going in now (now that I have correct my errors   ) 
Cat x


----------



## wouldloveababycat

OOOH dear sorry you are getting very cross Fi ...Sukie is too ..so maybe I should join in just for the fun     
Cat x


----------



## Guest

Hummm  are you now saying I'm a pig? 
Yes thanks for my nice rounded number 
Did you have any luck getting in to the chat room?
I'm chilled now


----------



## Crazy Fi

SUKIE 

What happens when you try to get in then?? best we stay here with you then and do slow motion talking on this thread if you cant get in.............. and well just visualise Cat Farting and oinking and mooing.. wont be hard will it


----------



## Crazy Fi

Cheers whoevers bubbled me up


----------



## wouldloveababycat

I got in but there were no little piglets to keep me company ..so came out again ..would rather not leave you Sukie ..  ..even if you are getting cross with me     

It was me ...I am being nice ...unlike Sukie who is getting very cross with me           that she is  

Cat x


----------



## Guest

I told you I'm a chilled piggy now 

It keeps saying error plese try again in a few minutes and I've been trying for an hour


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Ooh thanks for my bubbles too ..have made you two a matching pair x
Cat x


----------



## Guest

There you go I have put you both on 1000 my finger hurts from all the clicking


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Hey hang on a minute ... right another 200 come on Fi ..get the old girl up to 1000 
Cat x


----------



## Guest

Less of the old thanks. 
Any how I'm off to bed now as DH has decided we are off to church in the morning and he's not even religious (I'm catholic) bet we don't end up going


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Ahhh night night hun ..think I will be here some time this pc has gone very slow ...........I didn't mean it really Sukie ..you are lovely and young ..like a spring chicken
Cat x


----------



## Crazy Fi

aww bless cheers ladies... ive never been so bubbled in all my life      ok Cat ill race you... nite Susie


----------



## Guest

I know  I love ya anyway
Sweet dreams about pigs 
Nite Fi you cheeky money 
*Sukie*


----------



## Crazy Fi

Better shoot off for at least a little while too, as my DH mentioned earlier that he might get his pc out later and then maybe me and him can get to chat.................................. online     I think hes feeling a bit left out aaaaaww  be back in a bit if your still on , catcha 

Fi


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Night hun ..I had better go to bed as helping a friend do a car boot at 6.30am !! 

Cat x


----------



## tulip1411

By heck you ladies can talk  (well I am usually one of the guilty ones ) I have kept away as I am a right morngy mare. So much for soppy Fi dh and I aren't getting on at all  Anyway sorry no personals just wanted to say I am off too Skeggy for a week with work, I am taking two service users so I wont be around at all. I will really miss you all  infact I will be lost  Take care all of you, thinking about you all     * I HOPE YOU ARE ALL OKAY!!* Kelly xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Crazy Fi

Oh Kelly ,well miss you,
Have a lovely time, wondered where you were at, least the weathers right, going away too the week after so i'll speak to you in a fortnight, Good luck with your ovulation day and 2ww, hope it all goes well for you...... I used to love my work holidiays with service users,,, go give your DH a good seeing to before you go mind   got to get them    to do their work, as its your big "o" isnt it?If circumstances allow   hope the break cheers you up hun 



Fi


----------



## Guest

Kelly have a good time  We'll miss you x 

Hi Fi i'll try and get back on tonight. Cat text me and can't get on at the moment


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Grrr computer keeps disconnecting so not sure I will get to write anything but tiny posts ..!! 

Hope you have all had a good day ... and Kelly we will miss you hun 
Cat x


----------



## Nix76

WOW - you girls can talk   

Not been around much for the past week as I've been off work - have to go back tomorrow tho   

Been feeling really up and down the past few days, I guess it's the pills kicking in - one minute I've been almost hyperactive and the next I have been feeling so down and on the verge of tears.  Made dinner last night and DH said "that was lovely" and that was it - I was sobbing like a mad woman.  Poor man just sat there looking at me for a while, then got up, gave me a hug and sat back down muttering something about "lunatic clomid-head woman"    That's his new name for me "clomid-head" - nice !!!  He's actually been amazing the past couple of weeks - really supportive and generally nice  

Anyhoo - sorry for rambling on!  Hope you're all well - am back at work tomorrow - which really just means I'm back at my desk so I can chat on FF all day  

Sending you all lots of sunny   

Nix. xxx


----------



## Kiah

Afternoon all!

Nix - Know what you mean about feeling hyperactive one moment and then really down the next, its a nightmare! I feel like a teenager again  Glad your DH is being really supportive, have to say mine has been an absoloute star as well (hope he doesn't read this over my shoulder though  ).

Cat -  Your computer! Mine goes through phases of disconnecting itself from the web and did so 6 times in an hour this morning - aaaaaaaaaargh!!!!!!!!









Kelly - Enjoy your hols with work!!!

Hope that everyone is doing ok!

Matty


----------



## Shooting star

Hi Everyone

Kelly - hope you have a good time while you are away

Cat - Computers are great when they work and  when they don't!

Nix - I know what you mean, it's a bit of a rollercoaster ride (but less fun!). I can be happy and sad almost simultaneously  

I was wondering if anyone could answer a few questions. I went for a tracking scan on Friday (cd 17) and had a follicle of 14mm. Con has predicted it will have reached about 17mm by Monday. I am booked in to have an HCG injection (causes follicle to release egg I think) at my GPs on Monday. 

Has anyone had one of these injections? 
Where do they inject? 
Is it guarenteed to cause ovulation?
Are there any side effects? (I have to go to work straight after)

Any advice or information greatly appreciated  

SS


----------



## Shooting star

Have been busy blowing bubbles as there is no one to talk to at the moment.   Matty you should be on a nice round 1000 by now, after all the clicking!  

I am having one of those 'oh no back to work tomorrow' feelings. I have decided that if you are going through any kind of fertility treatment you should automatically be entitled to a years full paid leave. If I had the power to do so I would grant it for all of you! But who is going to listen to a nutty girl on drugs (clomid!)

SS


----------



## Davis

SS - don't know if this is the same because I just cant remember the names of all the drugs I have had during   treatment over the years but the final injection you get in IVF the day before collection is given in the top of your  /lower back area. Mine hurt a tiny bit and left a bruise but that was because my DH did it and was scared (like he was the one with a needle aiming at his rear).
Anyway hope this helps - good luck
Barb
x


----------



## wouldloveababycat

*I would listen to a nutty girl .. me me ! lol 

I am watching Grays Anatomy and this woman is having spontanous orgasms about 8 times a day ..who would want that ??... again me me !! lol  a girl can never have too many of those surely ..although 8 a day I wouldn't want to be at work ha ha !

Sorry I am in nutty mood and soooo happy that pc is on long enough to write a post .. want to do this to  Mr Orange for making me wait until tonight to get on here properly!

I seem to be constantly frisky at the moment ..starting to think I must be twitterpated as its spring .. good time to be making babies   

Ahhh shooting star ..sorry you are having a 'Oh no back to work tomorrow days' ..plenty of time yet hun .. make sure you enjoy your evening  *

*Nix ...ahhh your hubby sounds a sweetie ..give him a hug from me for being so nice x

I have eaten loads of veg today so god help everyone tomorrow   *

*Anyway ..I might just have to go and lust after a few more Dr's 

SS I don't know anything about the injections but starting to wonder if that is what i need as seem to produce the follicles but no evidence that I ovulate !! Good luck with it hun

*

Be back in a bit 
Cat x


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Ahhhh odd number alert ..save me ..save me


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Thank you   panic over lol


----------



## greengirl74

hi everyone

am glad im not the only person not looking forward to going back to work tomorrow.
the only thing keeping me going is that i have 6 weeks until i next have a week off!

hope everyone has had a good weekend.
ive been down on the beach enjoying the sun...and the ice creams

am still hoping that i have or am about to ovulate....got so many spots which is so unlike me and also (TMI ) more CM. am now on day 13 so DH and i are  loads

as im back at work this week i will try my hardest to catch up each night on all the posts

take care everyone
greengirl


----------



## Shooting star

Thanks Barb, it may well be the same injection or at least something similar. I am quite glad my GP is doing it as my husband said he did not like needles. I did point out that it was not him that had to have the injection! Still I think he would probably faint or something.

Cat - I am glad I can rely on your support for the new law I am trying to introduce! In terms of everything else you said, you definately seem to have a one track mind!   However I think I may follow your advice about making the most of the evening. If things are getting that bad in the wind department you may have to cut down on the veg for the sake of society as a whole! . It may be worth you asking about these injections as some people produce follicles but then not enough of the correct hormone to make the egg release. I am told these injections are very straight forward, will let you know tomorrow!

SS


----------



## Shooting star

Greengirl are you a teacher, just wondered because you said six weeks to your next holiday.

Cat you are so funny. It is very tempting to put you back on an odd number!!!  

SS


----------



## greengirl74

hi ss

yes im a teacher..for my sins!!!!
i do enjoy my job really but always like to count down to the next holiday

we're off to majorca in may half term so i have a real incentive to get through the term!


greengirl


----------



## Crazy Fi

No I didnt Cat, but no worries... you just enjoy yourself, do people know the reason you come on here sparodically is cos they only let you out for day release          

Hi everyone, and you Davis, welcome to the mad house 
Did reply to everyone last night then LOST THE POST!! and now its Sunday evening and well.....................
Fi


----------



## sugar&amp;spice

evening girls

well i am on day 19 now and according to the ovulation predictor stick today, i am still not ovulating!

i thought dh would be pleased from the rest    since i have sarted using the tests but he has been really randy lately!! i feel i must oblige so he doesn't start to think i am just using him for his   . i feel really misersble because i really believed the clomid would just make it happen, as simple as that!!

think i need to relax and chill  because the desire to have a baby is taking over my life! told dh we couldn't even book our flight to his best mates wedding in italy in september just in case it happens!!
i am sure you can all relate to me though!

SS- i would definately back the law!!   

love clare


----------



## Crazy Fi

Oooooooooooooooh !!   coming me thinks  Well kiss this cos if I have my way you wont be back for at least nine
months...................... There thats a brave kinda positive isnt it ladies


----------



## Crazy Fi

Clareb just experienced the same thing on my first clomid mental month, it is dissapointing I knes i mightnt conceive but i had hoped to ovulate.. you may still yet, do you have long cycles? they do tend to get longer on clomid i think, so dont give up yet   

Fi


----------



## sugar&amp;spice

Fi- you go girl

    the


----------



## wouldloveababycat

*  Fi you are not supposed to give our secret out .. you know they only let us out on good behaviour 

I know what you are saying about a one track mind ... I seem to be gagging for it recently..not that I am getting any complaints 

I think Sukie might have fallen in the fish pond  ..have not seen her on here yet tonight ..

SS  no odd numbers please  I even have to round other people's numbers up now ..had mad is that !!

Right back to the dishy Drs..double dose I love it ..sad I know but hey it doesn't hurt anyone .. and I can dream of a dishy Dr tonight instead of comical pigs 
[fly]            [/fly] 
Cat x*


----------



## wouldloveababycat

[fly]     [/fly]

[fly]ODD NUMBER ...ODD NUMBER [/fly]


----------



## sugar&amp;spice

sorry fi replied to you previous post just as you replied to mine!!

i am trying to remain  . in truth i don't have a clue how long my cycles usually are because they are so random. fingers crossed that it will still happen.

love clare


----------



## wouldloveababycat

FI  you are always brave sweetie ..  

ClareB I think there must be something in the water .. 

Good Luck Ladies ..Really hope you get a BFP before too long x
Cat x


----------



## sugar&amp;spice

Cat

i read about your crazy pigs! i have very random dreams all the time. last night i dreamed i got shot!!   . not as nice as the pigies!!

clare xxxxx


----------



## Crazy Fi

Cat

I think a few of us replied to your odd number alert at once... your multiplying fast!!   OH no CAT multiplying fast is that good or bad  

(visions of loads of cats running loose around the threads ,trying to avoid pigs and catch dishy doctors... i got a new playstation game coming on   ) Oh it can only be good, shes a loveable nutter

Come on Sukie, where are ya??


----------



## sugar&amp;spice

by the way Cat, if your in N'pton, i'm just down the A508 in north mk!!

clare xxx


----------



## Shooting star

Hi

Glad I am not the only one who has funny dreams, but can't get the image of hundreds of little cats out of my mind now.

Clare as your clomid buddie  (cd19) I can say that you may well ovulate late and have a long cycle. My scans etc would indicate that I am likely to ovulate on cd21, thats pretty late, so there is still hope 

Cat - Ok if it makes you that happy I will keep an eye on your bubble count and try and make sure it is even   Someone had better watch it as you may well be up to other things! I may have to start watching Grays anatomy.

Fi - I like you attitude, great positive thinking  

SS


----------



## LeighanneC

Hi girls,


How are you all? I have just had a text from a so called friend giving me the brush off, people like kicking you when your down!! We had a night out a three weeks ago and basically she p***** me off, leaving me on my own and then made me feel like I had done wrong but anyway I haven't heard from her in weeks, she has been away, but still nothing and tonight she sent me a text saying that our friendship was intense and it was the best way for her to pull back, how crap is that? I am so upset that she has done this and kept me latched on whilst she decided "it was too intense". Why do I get involved with people like this? I dunno need sorting out!!! 


Sorry about the me post!!!
Love and kisses
Leighanne
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## tulip1411

Hi ladies thought I would pop on before bed, just finished packing  
I am always last minute. 
Fi hope you have a fab hol in sunny spain (I am soooooo jealous   ) Cat pigs... whatever next... hunky men after watching that tv programme!! 
Leighanne, she sounds awful    I had one 
(my bestfriend who I had grown up with) friend who did that they aren't real, 
true friends but it doesn't stop it hurting   
HELLO TO EVERYONE ELSE.... SUKIE, SS, MATTY, MAX, CLAIRE, NIX, GREENGIRL, 
AND DAVIS (GOSH SORRY IF I HAVE MISSED ANYONE  ) HOPE I COME HOME 
TO LOTS OF       

ps: could someone bubble me to a 4 pleeeeease (its my ocd in bubbles  )

Night girls  Kelly x


----------



## welcome

Hi there,I'm having some probs understanding my temps,hope you can help.
Cd1 to 11 temps are 36.0 to 36.5. Cd12 36.6 Had full ferning cd13 and temp 36.8 It stayed at 36.8 cd14 and 15 then dropped to 36.2 cd16. Rising back to 36.7 cd17  18 and 19. cd20 36.9, cd21 36.8,cd22 36.6,
cd23 36.9, cd24 36.7,cd25 37.0, cd26 37.0,cd27 36.8, cd28 36.8 and cd29 which is today 37.1 and I have stayed at this temp all day. AF due in 2 days time, can anyone make sense of this.

Thanks


----------



## Shooting star

Leighanne - sorry to hear about your friend problem. It can be very upsetting when people behave like that.  

Kelly - have done your bubbles  

Welcome - Hi, I am probably not much help as I found temperarture charting so confusing I gave up! Hope you have more luck and someone can help you out.  

SS


----------



## Rosie P

Davis said:


> - can you take chinese herbs(?)
> - acupuncture
> 
> Barb
> x


Barb, just wanted to let you know that Chinese Herbs shouldn't be used whilst taking Clomid or any other fertility drug. Also I would personally recommend acupuncture. It helped me when I had crippling IBS and also helped my very heavy, painful periods and possibly my BFP. I know other ladies who had PCOS and didn't ov and got BFP with acupuncture alone. Anyway, good luck. 

Hello other lovely ladies. It's just taken me about a fortnight to read through all the posts - my goodness you girls can CHAT!  Will be back with more personals tomorrow (hopefully) all being well at the scan.

Take care and speak to you soon.

Rosie. xxx


----------



## wouldloveababycat

*Hi Ladies ..well no dreams of hunky men at all  no pigs either 

Leighanne ..I think that is one friend that you are better off without ..she sounds a bit of a crappy friend to me.. you sound a lovely person and you deserve better hun 

Welcome ..If I am reading your temps correctly and with your fern test it looks like your would have ovulated about day 13/14 ..but I don't tend to do temps much as mine are all over the shop ...I tend to have a very low temp and my chart doesn't even go low enough to record it !

ClareB ..ooh that is not far away (if I had a car I could pop and see you .. I love MK for shopping  )

Where oh where has Sukie gone ..oh where oh where can she be ... I do hope she hasn't fell in ..the pond or even the sea !

Come back Sukie ..still sorry I called your Susie ..it was a slip of the finger on the keyboard! please don't hate me forever  ha ha (I know you don't really!)

Fi ..How are you today hun?

Well bored again at work ..would rather be out in the sunshine .. everyone here is really down as so many people are going to be made redundant .. its a bit depressing atmosphere ..so can't wait to escape at lunchtime!

How is everyones day going today ?*
[fly]         [/fly]
Cat x


----------



## max_8579

Hiya rosie,
              Good luck with your scan hun.x


----------



## flower le

Hi everyone.  

This is just a quick note to say that I won't be around for a while.  I have just been to the hospital for my 12 day scan and the clomid hasn't worked at all this month.  NOTHING.  I really just need some time away from clomid.   They have said the next step for me is ovarian drilling so i'm not going back onto clomid until after that.  I really really hope that you are all well and I wish you all the best luck in the world.  Hopefully when I come back you will have lots of  .

  for you all.  

Le


----------



## max_8579

Hiya everyone,

                    Gosh cant you chat!


             Well this morn i woke up feling really happy,then i got a phone call from the hospital with my cd21 blood test results.Now im feeling down again 

              She said i didnt release an egg and shes upping my dose of clomid to 100mg and sending the prescription in the post.So i said what about the provera? she said you need 2wait till cd42 and then come in so wecan do a test and if its negative we will give you the provera.    How confusing is that.If ive not released an egg how can i be pregnant? 

  Then i said well i was getting pains what i thought were ovulation pains and she said that was probably because the clomid stimulated your ovaries.

  Im going to greece 2weeks on thurs and i wanted to try and time the next tablets round that so we would both be really relaxed,no chance now if ive got to wait till cd42 as im only on 27.

          It is confusing.   Sorry no personals but will catch up soon.xx


----------



## Crazy Fi

Hi all

Leighanne  I agree with Cat.I think the best way of handling it is to realise she isnt a real friend, as a real fiend wouldnt do any of
that to you and dump you twice, sounds like your better off without her... 

Welcome I sent you a p/m hope it helps

Hiya Rosie glad your sounding better

Cat dont let the buggers get you down at work

F le  sorry to hear your news, try and keep your chin up and hopefully things will work out for you soon

Hi MAx  how frustrating for you, would i be right in saying they made that assumption on the fact that 
you didnt ovulate in cd14, but you could still ovulate after that, so they wouldnt want to re administer
anything until they can rule out pregnancy, thats how i read it  

Good luck to all us ladies eh, and lets hope we see some   soon

Fi


----------



## kimmie

Hi girls just a quick query, If clomid does'nt work, whats next? I've had 3 cycles and have my 21 day protesgeon test next week although it's not 21 days as my cycle is 33 days, I hate teh fact that af arrives on time each month but I'm not ovulating?

I think my dr wants me just to take a break and lose more weight, why do they put everything down to that, I'm sure there are a few people out there that are bigger than me that have babies......  I just feel that I need to do something?? I'm going to order some zita west vitamins, has anyone else used them?

I'm going to try and read some old posts so I get to know you all better and would love to be part of the clomid girls but maybe the dr will stop me taking them soon 
Love to you all  Kim.


----------



## Nix76

My God you lot chat more than me and I didn't think that was possible  

Will try for personals, but having trouble keeping up !!

SS - I had my day 12 (actually day 13!) scan today and my injection.  Nurse gave me the option of top of arm or in the bum    I opted for the top of my left arm and it was fine - I'm not nervous about needles, but not good with pain and it didn't hurt at all !  Good luck !!!

Max - sorry your news wasn't good Hun.  Sending you a  

Ok - confused now, so hi to everyone I missed  

So.....had my scan today and think it was good.  She said my lining was nice and thick and I had one follicle which was a good size (20mm ?!?), so it's all systems go from now.  PLEASE let this work........   

Right, better do some work I spose - it's really rubbish being back after a week off !

Will blow you all some bubbles for luck.

Nix. x


----------



## max_8579

Hi fi,

      I never looked at it like that,so maybe there is still a little hope then.But i was getting the ovulation pains early so maybe not.I dont know.x


----------



## Crazy Fi

Nix
Thats lovely,    so its all looking good for you this month, fingers crossed for you...       
its nice to read the good news on here too

Max  try not to b too down hun, I know its horrible but we all gather strength from 
somewhere,I really hope you still hit the jackpot this month, but even if you dont you'll pick
yourself up and start looking forward to the next month with hope again. Just look at some of
these brave ladies on here that dont give up, and then suddenly a bfp form someone who has been
trying for so long.. it shows its all worthwhile... try and keep your spirits up and Im sure
youll find your dream.And remember your not alone


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Hi Ladies ...sorry some of you have had news which has made you sad ...hoping that there are alternatives for you out there or just a bigger dose may do the trick      

I have a stonking headache today ..pills have not touched it so going to lie down in a cool dark room and hope it will go then..I think it is the tablets ..but sometimes the warm weather gives me migraines...so sorry for not being on here much tonight to give all you lovely ladies support .. sounds like some of you have had a really rough day x 

Hi Sukie, ..we are still missing you x 

Rosie .. Hope the scan went well hun x 
You may have put this on my pm (brain can't remember!) but how much selenium do you take daily.. and can you have too much if I eat brazil nuts as well?
Cat x


----------



## Rosie P

Hi girls. Well after being really nervous and in tears most of the day, we went for our appointment and all was fine. Baby was lying with it's back to us so the picture was pretty rubbish, but the main thing was things are ok so far. So at least one more hurdle over. She said I still have a risk of things going wrong until 16 weeks, but the risk massively reduces after that, so am wishing the next 3 weeks or so away now.

Right, I'll try and catch up with all you chitter-chatters now!    

Cat, glad you've not been dreaming about pigs again.   Hope the pigs weren't meant to represent us     I used to take Boots own selenium - 1 a day, but now I can't (because of the vitamin A) I eat 5 Brazil nuts a day. Selenium is meant to be good to help reduce risk of miscarriage too. Poor love, I suffer from migraines and I tend to get them when it's quite humid or thundery weirdly enough. Hope you feel better soon. 

Max, thanks so much for your good luck wishes hun. Your blood test results would only be accurate if you definitely ov'd on CD14. On Clomid I ov'd anywhere from CD14 to CD25, so it could be you have ov'd later, but don't worry too much as I had to go up to 100mg as stopped oving on 50mg. Also with the ov pains it can just mean your ovaries are doing something and not necessarily that you are oving at that time. I found doing a combination of OPKs and BBT charting really helpful to help me confirm ov, but I'd suggest that only if you don't think doing that would stress you out more. I just found it interesting, so it didn't make me stressed. Good luck hun, and hope 100mg does the trick for you - although don't give up on this cycle until the crazy   sings.  

Flower, I've heard very good things about the success of Clomid after ov drilling, so fingers crossed this will do the trick for you. No need to leave us either hun, as once a Clomid chick, always a Clomid chick!

Hi Fi, how are you doing?

Kim, sorry it doesn't seem to be working for you hun. Like I said to Max though, the tests will only be accurate if you ov'd on CD14, and if you have in fact ov'd later they will say you haven't ov'd when you might have but just a bit later. Hope they can give you some answers hun. Good luck.  

Cleg, bet it will like you've never been away when you get back to work. Bummer though isn't it?  

Nix, best of luck for this cycle.  

Hi to Sukie, Leighanne, and I'm sure I've missed loads of people (sorry  ) but 'Hi' to all you other ladies too.

Rosie. xxx


----------



## Crazy Fi

I met my DH on 11 of the 11TH at table 11.,.. so i guess you guys can guess why Im asking if someone could up me a bubble for good luck please... you never know 

Thanks ever so

FI


----------



## Crazy Fi

Cheers who ever thar was


----------



## sugar&amp;spice

evening girls

Fi- have sorted it!!

Max- thinking of you!  

Leighanne- best off without that friend me thinks    

Cat- do you actally know if fertility friends do meet in our area? i have never seen anything posted on here although i have read they do in other areas

SS- i am really hoping i do still ovulate. its our day 21 tomorrow. Are you going for a blood test? I am going, although it seems quite pointless as i know it hasn't happened!

Does anyone know if the blood test on day 21 could indicate if you could still ovulate or does it just tell if you did?

hello to everyone else

clare xxxx


----------



## Crazy Fi

Hi Rosie

Lovely to see things are going so well for you, and hope your getting to enjoy your pregnancy at last after 
all your probs, I'm fine thanks ..on Cd29 and dont know whether to hold out any hope or just wait for the   with my track record this month aah well whatever will be will be  

Cheers Careb, the day 21 test will just tell you if you ovulated on CD14

Fi


----------



## Crazy Fi

Cat hope your better soon hun

Max and Sukie where are you's

Hi to all its quiet on here tonight!!


----------



## Crazy Fi

Could I ask for a few tips off you ladies with experience on the following, I'm picking up bits and 
bobs but just wanna make sure I got my facts right before I go on a helpful hint suicide...

*How long do we take the tixylix for?
*When do we take preseed, how much and for how long?
* what do Brazil nuts do?
* was there something that helps c/m
IS that about it for the extra help things??

And do any things help in particular with ovulation?

Sorry to be a pain but I get confused with all these different remedies, would be grateful for any tips



Fi


----------



## Guest

*Hi girls finally I have climbed out if the fish pond 

Rosie that is excellent news! 

Fi I think you are supposed to start tixylix the day after your last tablet and I take it up to ov. Brazil nuts are supposed to help implantation, so is pineapple juice I think? Grapefruit juice does something good too I just can't remember. So I take the lot as well as three Zinc tablets a day one folic acid, selenium and magnesium which the foresight test said i was laking in.

Kelly as a going away present I'll put you on all the 4's 

Cat Hope your headache has started to ease 

Hi to everyone else I'm sorry but there was way too many posts to take it all in 

I got a text from my sister today who was going for her next scan and the baby has no heart beat so they are doing d&c  I just cried when I read the text I felt so guilty about being upset when I first found out she was pregnant 

Sukie*


----------



## Crazy Fi

Oh Sukie dont feel guilty, how you felt has no owness on whats happened to your sister, poor thing... how far gone was she?
So many mixed emotions eh! Gosh you dont know whether your coming or going do you   , you know where we are if you wanna let off steam xx

FiP.S. Thanks for the info


----------



## LeighanneC

Thanks girls.........you all keep me going!!! Think I might have another stab at the clomid tomorow, got nothing to loose, just my head  . I am fine now, gonna meet with her and talk but I am happy to stay as I am, I have enough on my plate without that c**p!!! 


Love and kisses
Leighanne
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## max_8579

HI ROSIE,
            Glad all went well with your scan,im excited for you now.My best friend went for her scan the other day and the baby had its back to them,she said its gonna be stubborn like her  Also thanx for your info,i had a few tears this morn and me and dh had a big cuddle and ive decided to take it as it comes and not stress myself out for the next cycle.Well its easy to say i suppose cos the thing that stressed me out this time was not knowing if i was ovulating or not.If i used ovulation sticks how long after last tablet should i start using them? I am suprised its not worked because it worked first cycle last time and ive had ovarian drilling too.x

Hi fi,
       Im here,thanx for your lovely messages hun.Are they gonna up your dose or dont you know yet?x


----------



## Guest

*Thanks Fi  She was roughly eight/nine weeks gone and was having lots of morning sickness!*


----------



## Crazy Fi

Still dont know Max,cant get hold of my cons over the last week    this is where I think going private pays, I think theres a big difference in the feedback, procedures and just general care... makes you wonder doesnt it.. Glad youve chilled out a bit ,it can take right over our lives if were not careful cant it

Fi xx


----------



## max_8579

Hi nix,
        Glad your scan went well,fingers crossed for you 
Hi tulip, hope you have a nice time and dont miss us all too much 

Cat,hope your heads feeling better,ive been suffering with headaches since i took clomid.x

Claireb, goodluck with your blood test hun,hope you get better results than i did 

Sukie,Sorry to hear about your sis,i hope your ok.I felt exactly the same when my friend m/c as i cried when i found out she was pregnant.

Leighanne,how are you hun? i cant believe the way your friend treats u.x

Le flower,sorry about your bfn hun,hope your ok.Ive had the o/d too.x

Hiya to anyone ive missed and sorry,i cant keep up with all these posts! Its fi she doesnt let you get a word in   
     Only jokin hun.xxx


----------



## max_8579

Hiya fi,
        Thats true,it can take over,CALM CALM CALM 

      Ialways have problems trying to get hold of them too,its not fair.I left a message weeks ago and never had a reply! Its terrible.xx


----------



## Shooting star

Hi

Sukie - Glad to have you back. So sorry to hear about your sister, it made me cry too.   Thinking of you.  

Fi - I drink one glass of pinapple juice a day but it has to fresh pinapple juice, not from concentrate.

Clareb - I am not having blood test as tracming scan showed that I definately had not ovulated before d17 so it would not have showed anything. Went for an HCG injection today to make the follicle release it's egg. This should cause it to release tomorrow night cd21/22 so that will be may ovulation day, if all goes to plan. As 21d blood test measures increase in progesterone 7 days after ovulation I was wondering whether I should have the blood test on cd28 (7 days after my ovulation) The blood test will not show you if you still have the potential to ovulate in this cycle but a tracking scan would tell you if it was likely and possibly even when.

Rosie P - Glad the scan went well, shame babe was facing the wrong way but it must still have been very exciting once you found everything was ok. 

Cat - sorry you are not feeling well, my answer is usually to eat lots of chocolate but I am not sure if that is good for headaches. Hope you feel better soon and have some more interesting dreams. After all that Grays Anatomy it must have been really disappointing not to dream about dishy doctors. Oh well tonights another night, more dream possibilities

Nix - Glad your injection went well today. I think I probably had the same injection today, even though I am on d20. I did not have the opportunity of having it in my arm. My options were stomach - yuk, bum or thigh. I opted for thigh! I agree with you, it was not too bad at all.

Cleg - good luck with going back to work

Kim - I have been told that if clomid does not work after 6 cycles I can have up to 3 goes at IUI. However I think your next step depends on the cause/causes of the fertility problem. Ask your GP/Con as many questions as possible, that's my moto. Good Luck

Max - I think when she said you had not released an egg she could only say you had not ovulated on or around d14. If you ovulated later the test would not have shown anything. I have been told it is possible to ovulate up to about d25 when on clomid. She must recognise this as a possibility or you would not have to wait so long before starting another cycle. There is still a chance.

Le - all the best with the ovarian drilling. I have heard that it can be very helpful and increase the chances of success with clomid for some people. Good luck

Hi to everyone else I have forgotten to mention


----------



## max_8579

Hi ss,
        Hope everything goes well now youve had the injection  is that option open to everyone do you know?

    Yeah rosie just told me you can ovulate upto cd25,i dont think its fair the way they dont tell you everything and stress you out.

    Thanks for giving me hope hun.xx


----------



## Malteser Maiden

Hello everyone, just taken me 20 minutes to catch up from my weekend away.

Rosie-I'm soooo pleased you had good news on the scan 
Sukie-God I'm so sorry about your sisters news, you know we're all here to support you  
Fi-that test was way too early, how have you been recently, when are you off to sunny Maderia?
Max-I know it's so confusing, but please try and stay strong and positive sweetheart 
hey nutty cat, have you calmed down yet, from the other night, I was well lost. You just made me laugh
Clare good luck with the day 21bt?
Good luck Nix & SS, make sure you have lots of  

BIG FAT   to anyone else I've missed.

I had the scan on Friday morning, before we went away for the weekend, and I felt all your    in the room with me and DH.  Good news we are the proud parents of two very fine looking follicules.   It was day 12 and one was 21mm, I asked the nurse if that meant I would ovulate in the next day or two, and she said more like in the next hour or two, so we rushed home for    .

We were away with the in laws stopping at an Aunt's, so we didn't get as much bms as we'd like.....especially with a wandering drunken father in law in the middle of the night!

for everyone for lots of   soon.
Love
MM


----------



## Crazy Fi

max!!!!!!!!   and there was me on the 2ww thread giving you loads of bubbles  .... only kidding. I just read that to my DH and he was        cant work out how you know me so well


----------



## max_8579

HI MM,
          thats fantastic news,heres lots of        for you hun.x


----------



## Shooting star

Fi, my experience has been that when you go private you get alot more information and more options. It is a shame the NHS can not always operate to the same standards. There is however some excellent NHS provision out there but it seems like a bit of a lottery. I think the answer is that the Government need to give more money and status, not only to the NHS but particularly doctors, nurses and other health care professionals. That's it there is nothing else for it I am going to have to become an MP!!! I would be terrible and pass all sorts of good laws. What sort of laws would you ladies like passed if I become Prime Minister?!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Must go, beginning to talk rubbish    

SS


----------



## Malteser Maiden

Thanks Max, but we aren't getting too excited as DH   prefer to swim in circles.


----------



## max_8579

FI,
   IM VERY VERY VERY SORRY! 

 so your dh agrees then


----------



## max_8579

SS,
      I would like to book into hospital and keep having treatment such as ivf and not come home untill i get a bfp! 

  That would be awesome,what are you waiting for girl?


----------



## Shooting star

MM - very impressive follicles! All sounds good

Max - yes, as far as I know you can have that injection on the NHS. It is just that NHS do not always seem to tell you about things unless you specifically ask. My guess would be that the injection may be quite expensive. I was offered the injection because I have trouble producing follicles and the LH needed to trigger the final egg release from the follicle. This injection mimicks normal LH but slightly stronger. Hope this helps.

SS


----------



## max_8579

Wow my bubbles have gone up again,thank u!

  Im playing with everyones bubbles now!   

   Sorry im in a wappy mood now


----------



## Rosie P

Hi girls.

Fi, when I used preseed we used it on the days around time of ov. You insert it withing 15 minutes of intercourse. Brazil nuts are a very good source of selenium which helps build a nice juicy womb lining so as to give a nice healthy environment for implantation. And I found that taking one 1000mg Evening Primrose capsule a day from 1st day of AF up to ov really helped my CM. Good luck!  

Oh Sukie, I'm so sorry about your sister. That's exactly what happened to me last time and at the same stage too. It's heartbreaking because you expect to come out with your scan picture like all the other ladies in there. My heart goes out to her. Don't feel guilty hun, it's only natural that your heart sinks when you find out others have something we want so desperately. I have felt like that so many times and it's like a sweet/ sour feeling. One one hand you feel so sad that you have to watch another growing bump and on the other you're really happy for them. I hope she manages to have another pregnancy when she has recovered. 

Clare, your CD 21 blood test won't tell you if you've yet to ov, but unless you ov'd on CD14 will be inaccurate. So if you ov'd later the test results will probably say you didn't ov, when you might have but later. Good luck hun.  

Leighanne, you're right hun, you don't need all that crap - you've enough to deal with. Plus if she starts anything, just unleash a Clomid hissy fit on her!  

Max, I started using them CD10, but it was a pain because some cycles I ov'd CD25, so you have to just keep hanging in there with them and don't give up til you've had a +ive. Best do them between 12 and 4pm and not peeing for 4 hours beforehand, and reduce liquid intake about 2 hours before. Good luck hun.  

Hi SS. I think we would have been a bit peeved if we hadn't had those fab scan pics from the private scan 2 weeks ago, so today we were just so relieved that baby was ok, even if it wasn't letting us see it's acrobatics this time. 

Thanks Malteser Maiden. You made me   with images of your drunken father in law wandering around in the night trying to catch you at it! 

 to all you other lovely ladies too.

Rosie. xxx


----------



## Malteser Maiden

Max,  that was me, thought you needed cheering up and wanted to send you some love.


----------



## Shooting star

NHS, IVF and a BPF. Got it Max. I will see what I can do. It's about time we had another woman in charge and a woman on clomid, what could be better! (Maybe that's why our current PM makes such strange decisions - he takes clomid! The mind boggles, here I go getting carried away again. 

SS


----------



## max_8579

ok ss thanks for that. 

  Ive been trying to write down everything that can help you but im gettin in a muddle,what does tixylix do and when should you take it how long for and how often? And is that the kids medicine?x


----------



## Crazy Fi

trying to get a word in here!!!!

SS cheers for that, is that for the whole cycle or just a part of it? Good luck for your cycle  

MM yeah i know    going next monday, but just looked on the weather forecast and the weather is set to be better here.Good news about your follicles fingers crossed for you

Max glad your smiling even if it is partly at my expense


----------



## Shooting star

Night ladies, I really want to stay and chat but I am falling asleep!

SS


----------



## Crazy Fi

Im gonna go to bed now and think about what laws i would want SS to pass... now this is sad   

Nite girls, you should be able to get a word in now cos Im gonna do my DH's head in instead


----------



## max_8579

NIGHT SS

  NIGHT FI,LOVE YA REALLY, .X


----------



## Malteser Maiden

I'm off to bed too, night and bless everyone.
Need to get up early in the morning to spend some time with DH before work as it's our 3rd wedding anniversary tomorrow  

Take care and good luck everyone.   MM
XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## max_8579

Thanks mm,
              ive blown you some right back.xx


----------



## max_8579

Night mm,
                cONGRATULATIONS HUN.XX


----------



## max_8579

hI ROSIE ,
              Thanks for the advice your giving me as i didnt know anything! Ive just got a few questions for you if you dont mind.Hope i dont sound silly.
    what is preseed and where do u get it as ive never heard of it

    you said evening primrose oil helps cm but what is that

  and what about tixylix,how much and how often and all that stuff?

    And is there anything else at all that i can do to help myself?

      Thanks hun.xx


----------



## Rosie P

Hi Max. Pressed is a   friendly lubricant, and can help as sometimes Clomid can dry things up a bit down there. CM is cervical mucus (I know not very nice terminology) but again Clomid can adversely affect fertile CM, so evening primrose can help. There's a sticky post about things to help CM and other things that Minxy did for the Clomid board, so have a look at that, cos there's lots of other useful stuff on it too. 

I don't know anything about tixylix, but I used to take Robitussin (again there's more about this and the exact one to buy on the sticky post from Minxy), and you just go by the dose on the bottle and take from around CD10 up to ov (I think?)

If you take a look at the post there's loads of tips on there. Just off to bed now, but the post is below this one.

Good luck hun, and if there's anything else I can help with just give me a shout.

Night night girls. Sleep tight and no weird evil piggy dreams! 

Rosie. xxx


----------



## Nix76

Morning all !!

You lot don't half chat through the night - takes me ages in the morning to catch up !

Rosie - so glad the scan went well.  Am really happy for you  

Max - I'm on the NHS too and have the Pregnyl injections.  Maybe you could ask about them !?  Although, not 100% sure what they do.....anyone enlighten me ?!

MM - Happpy Anniversary !  Great follicle news - good luck  

Sukie - so sorry about your sister Hun 

Fi - How you doing today ?

Hi and morning to anyone I missed  

We're halfway through the marathon  now - poor DH looks knackered  

What do you ladies think about alcohol on the 2WW.  It's my birthday on Saturday and am going out.  DH thinks I shouldn't drink at all - what do you reckon ?  Would you have a couple of glasses or none at all ?!?!?!

Nix. xx


----------



## Davis

Hi all need some support and advice again!
I am waiting for the witch so that I can start my third cycle of Clomid. As my cycles are all over the place (PCOS!) I have been given a tablet to bring it on. My clinic said to take it anyday after 30 days and to check that I am not BFP first. 
So I have had a negative test stick before when I was BFP (showed up a week later after much drunken crying and ciggie smoking from the first result) and as a result of this I am terrified of taking the pill. 
The last 2 cycles I didnt use it but just waited which was hell as I was peeing on sticks for 3 weeks after 30 days and felt disappointed every time I did. Emotionally I dont want to go through that again.
So when should I take the pills??
Should I wait a week?
I cant decide and am going  
I am sure that someone else has does this before so would appreciate your advice on when you take pills to bring on bleed?
Cheers
Barb
x


----------



## max_8579

Hi davis,
            I also have to have tablets to bring on my period.I spoke to the hospital yesterday and they told me to wait untill cycle day 42 and then do a test to make sure before taking the tablets again.

            Hope this helps u hun.x 

  ps on cycle day 42 it will have been about 6 weeks since my last period.I think she advised this long to be sure before starting again.x


----------



## max_8579

Hi rosie thanks for the info,

                                I was wondering if you buy you ovulation sticks in bundles from ebay? or is there a specific brand thats better than others? for reliability.

                                Thank u.


----------



## Nix76

Hey Fi !

I agree with you - having been TTC for about 6 years now (altho this is my first go with tx), I've had to try and get on with my life and I reckon the occasional glass of wine won't hurt. Also, I know that if we're out and I'm not drinking I'll be constantly asked "ooh, are you pregnant" and I might not be capable of not attacking someone  .  But then again, do I really wanna risk it this time.     God, I am so dithery at the moment - I'm gonna blame it on the   pills !

Really hope that AF stays away for you and you get a BFP !!!


----------



## Crazy Fi

Hi Nix god the mid cycle marathon can be knackering cant it .... hope yours brings you your dream this time round.  
Wouldnt like to speculate on your birthday drinking, in an ideal world would guess your DH is right in being cautious, (taking every conceivable measure to aid successful implantation etc,) but in the real world I would prob say just a couple on your birthday wont hurt..
I guess you'll receive varying opinion on that one...but we cant eat breathe and sleep this 24/7 as long as were sensible is my reckoning, and Im fine thanks Nix, on cd30, and awAwaiting a/f and trying to get hold of cons for a week now to find out if Im to
up my clomid,

Hi all you guys .... 

Went and bought more pee sticks today and got just pink discharge (tmi i know) but no blood,not sure whether to expect 
a/f or still hold out hope for my strange popping day 22 causing implantation today??



bonny40 (Fi) said:


> minxy (as your such a minefield of infromation,  )
> 
> Today I suddenly had an immense bubbling popping feeling deep inside above my pubic bone, it actually made me jump, it didn't actually hurt but it was an unpleasant weird feeling a few hours after that i had mild cramps, now I'm in paranoia mode, could it have been implantation or even late ovulation, does anyone have any experience of this popping?


Someone give me a reality check please,going mad here clutching onto straws....... 

Fi


----------



## Crazy Fi

Cheers Nix, sorry just double posted cos i added a bit ( no head here didnt realise she'd posted first one)


----------



## Nix76

Was getting all confused there and it don't take much these days


----------



## Shooting star

Hi Barb

Although I have not experienced this yet as I am on the 2ww I do have extremely irregular periods. My consultant said to start provera to cause a withdrawal bleed on d40 if af had not arrived naturally (after using clomid). She said the latest that most people ovulate on clomid is d25+ 14 days for second part of menstral cycle. I assume she adds these two numbers together and start on the following day. That is what I am going to do. Hope this helps.

SS


----------



## max_8579

Hi nix,

          Im not sure bout the alcohol as ive been saying the same to people,should i be drinking? and a lot said dont put your life on hold,when i found out i was pregnant i had been out drinking every weekend.

            Its different for us though isnt it as we dont want anything to spoil our chances.xx

  Hi fi,im thinkin of you hun and my fingers are crossed for you.Can pink discharge be a sign of implantation then?  .x


----------



## Shooting star

Hi Max, hope the increased bubble count brightens up your day. After 15 minutes, some chocolate and probably repetative strain injury I have finally managed to increase your bubbles to the same number as Fi etc!!! Enjoy               

Shooting Star


----------



## Nix76

Thanks whoever blew me some bubbles  

Maybe I'm over analysing every little twinge at the moment, but am getting really niggly little aches low down - is this ov pains ?!?!?!

Hi Max - yeah it's totally different for us IF girls isn't it !  I got unplanned pregnant years ago (had an mc at 10 weeks) and had been out partying, smoking and drinking solidly!  Hmmmmm, maybe that could be plan B if the clomid don't work - would certainly be more fun than this   

Hi SS - how's things with you hun ?

Nix.


----------



## max_8579

Hiya ss,
          I cant believe you did that,it was really nice of you hun,ive sterted sending you some back.It made me smile 

      Hiya nix,

            I also m/c a few years ago but i hadnt been drinking at all hardly then,so its hard to say.I do have a few drinks now though or i would go mad 

            Its my birthday in may and we r going to halkidiki soit will be hard to resist.x


----------



## Nix76

Max - am very lucky with my DH as he's being really supportive at the mo - must be all the   he's getting!!  He's offered not to drink Saturday too to help me out, bless him .


----------



## max_8579

Thats really nice of him nix,my dh is just like that. 


        Ive just worked out that my test date is now 2days before we go on holiday as my consultant said i have got to wait untill cd42.Would be nice to get good news for my birthday .xx


----------



## Nix76

Really hope you get a BFP for your birthday then Max -       

I found out yesterday that my test day is on the anniversary of the day my dad died - have very mixed feelings about that, but DH says that maybe it'll bring us luck somehow


----------



## Shooting star

Hi Nix lets hope the little pains are ov pains. I am getting similar pains as we speak. I had the ovulation inducing injection yesterday so my pains may also be ovulation related as con said it should happen late today/tomorrow. Here's hoping  

Hi Max, thanks for returning some bubbles. You sound like you have great husbands, mine is not quite that in tune with the whole difficulty of the fertility thing and how I feel. As the problem lies largely with me, so does most of the responsibility during treatment. He is getting better at understanding but it does get me down sometimes. 

SS


----------



## max_8579

Hiya nix,
          Yes that would be a very nice pressie,i just dont think its worked this time.

          I believe in things like that,i won on the grand national on sat and its the first time ever! Before my grandad died the whole family used to get together with him and have a go on the grand national every year,i think my grandad was looking down on me and sending me look.Hope you get some good news hun.x

Hiya ss,
          Im getting quite addicted to blowing them bubbles now!

        I believe its that my dh is older that he is so understanding and helpful.I think i am lucky though as my last relationship was awful.I never knew i could be so happy.x


I hope it is ovu pains that your both getting and heres some good luck for you.    .x

  Ooooh ive just had a hot flush,wonder what caused that.

    Its quiet on here 2nite.


----------



## Nix76

Morning girls,

Feeling very    today.  Was sposed to have ^bms^ last night, but it never happened and I feel as if we've ruined everything and this month has been a waste.  I know I;m probably being over-dramatic, but just feel so low and   today.  

Hope you're all ok,

Nix


----------



## Guest

Hi girls just a quick one
I haven't got time to read through the posts as I've got to go and get tested for chlamydia (I HAVEN'T GOT IT HONEST)  I just need to get all the test done before I can do IVF.
I'll catch up tonight have a good day everyone x
Nix don't worry hun have lots of bmi tonight x
sukie


----------



## sutty

hiya girlys, 

im new........due to start my second month of clomid.........really naffed off first one didnt work.................am i ever gonna fall pregnant.

anyone else totally obsessed........its drivin me mad!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Nix76

Hi Sutty,

Yep.  Obsessed!  That's me  

Join the club hun !!!!!!!!!

Will blow you some bubbles for luck 

Nix.


----------



## max_8579

Hiya sutty and welcome hun. 

      Nix hope your ok,get at it 2day hun       . 

  Sukie,hope the test goes well.x


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Hello Ladies..just typing this as I finish work as my internet is not working at home at the moment grrr ..sorry to hear so many of you are feeling low .. hope to be on again soon to give you all some much needed support ..
Cat x


----------



## Shooting star

Hi everyone

It has been quite quiet on here the last couple of days.

Cat - Hurry up and get your internet working we miss you and your hilarious posts. You often brighten up my day and make me laugh  

Hi Sutty, I think we all feel like that at times. Clomid can be a very frustrating process but there have also been a number of successes. I find chatting to others here really helps.  

Nix - Having to do it at certain times can become a real pressure. Try not to worry and get plenty of BMS in tonight. Exactly the same happened to me yesterday, we should have but we did not. Sending you some bubbles.  

Max - Thanks for the bubbles. Lets hope my husband's ability to understand and be empathetic improves with age!   Hot flushes are so strange, I get them at all sorts of times in clomid cycles!

Clareb - How are you today?

Hello to everyone else

Shooting Star


----------



## sugar&amp;spice

evening everyone

gosh, its so hard to keep up with everything going on on here. I haven't posted for 48 hours although i tried to last night and couldn't get on !!!

Hi SS- i think i need to ask my doc about the tracking scans, i wasn't even offered them only the day 21 blood test! how are you doing?

i went for the blood test yesterday although it seemed so pointless as i know from my pee sticks that i haven't ovulated yet!!

well i am off to pee on a stick now to see if there is any sign of those eggs ( or even just one) being released!!

will catch up later

love clare xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Shooting star

Hi Clare 

Investigating the possibility of scans may be a good idea. Good luck with the peeing on a stick! It is still possible that you may ovulate late. 

I am fine, been having twinges today. In theory I ovulated last night / this morning, but I have no way of knowing for certain. I guess I am officially on my first 2ww with clomid. I have only just started waiting and it is already very frustrating. Waiting for appointments, waiting to take clomid, waiting to ovulate, waiting to test. Waiting is all we seem to do! 

SS


----------



## Guest

Hi girls

Fi Good luck babe hope it's an implantation bleed  

Welcome Sutty Yep totally obsessed but being on here helps. Good luck with your second cycle 

Cat Hope you get it sorted soon, missing our little chats 

Rosie Thanks, sorry that you had to go through that, hopefully she will be able to try again when she's ready and if the next one is anything like the other two girls it will be gorgous. Hope the next few weeks go quicky and safely for you xx

hi to Max, ss, Nix, Claire, kelly, Matty, Greengirl and every one else I missed.

Would someone do me a favour and put me on to an even number please!!!!

Getting really excited now I'm off to my app about IVF on Fri can't wait!!!!!!

Love to all

*Sukie*


----------



## Crazy Fi

Hi Max I'm still waiting A/f, day 31 today..... nice to see that you seem to have cheered up some,really great 
if you could get that b/day wish, I've even got my toes crossed for you

Hi NIx, toes crossed for you too hun,lost my dad recently too, I feel for you and your predic, but like you say, 
it may birng you something lovely to make the day bittersweet, I hope so, and please don't fret too much about bms, 
its a really hard pressure, when what should be    making is turned into something clinical, just catch up when you 
can hun

SS sorry to hear your not getting all the support and understanding right now, stick him on here every night for
a week and we'll sort him out wont we ladies    
New law to consider... All husbands have to go on clomid support courses, and have to take tabs that simulate symptoms for one month  

Hiya  Sukie  , Glad to see you back,How are you? 
good luck for Friday, will be thinking of you  

Hi Sutty and welcome, were all obsessed on here, and thats just our ocd   for most of us, just waiting to start my 
second month too, good luck

Oh Cat, theyre not letting you out on day release are they? thats what it is,behave and theyll let you on, we need you  

Clareb, how you doing? I wasnt offered them either? good luck with your test you never know  

Hi to everyone else


----------



## Nikki_Mouse

I have enjoyed reading your last few posts. You lot really can chat it up!!! 

SS - hope you are feeling ov twinges happy  Do not think that ttc is all on you&#8230; I am sure if dh had SUPPER  you would not have troubles. Hope you get his support soon.

Max - I buy OPKs at early-pregnancy-tests. They have always worked and are $.60 dollars. I am in the States so do not know how they would ship. Positive thoughts that this cycle DID work 

FI - hoping your popping feeling is a late ov +++

Nix - I did not drink during my ttc... boy did I drink up after ds was born  It is a personal decision and I would guess a couple drinks would not lessen your chances.

Barb - I go in for Clomid checks of OHS before taking the provera. But I would take in CD45 after a negative HPT.

Sutty - I am new/returning like you. I have not officially started tx yet and I am already obsessed ^crazy^ . Good luck with your 2nd cycle.

Clare - I do not have any tracking. The only contact I have is CD45 OHS check before starting provera and next Clomid round and IUI on OPK surge. Hope you get the tests that you are looking for.

I am looking forward to getting to know you all and join the ttc rollercoaster again.

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.UK or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## Guest

Fi Hi hows you? I doing good just chomping away on brasil nuts (I sound like a hippo (chomping) ) when are you going to test?

Welcome Nikki Mouse I like the name


----------



## Crazy Fi

Ouch.. had my legs waxed today (full wax bikini line)   Woman told me I was a bit of a baby,  I only tensed   Hurts more prior to A/F    Guess she really wanted me to recommend her on    just thought I'd offer that bit of useless info 

Why  I really dont know


----------



## Crazy Fi

Hi Nikki mouse  
Welcome (back) the more the merrier
FI


----------



## Guest

ooohhhh  Hope it wasn't a Brazilian


----------



## Crazy Fi

Sukie      Not that brave !!

Did a test this morning, but if I ovulated day 22, not sure it would show yet ( hark at her clutching at straws again   )


----------



## Shooting star

Fi - never had that done, always thought it a bit scary, if she thought you were a baby she should meet me!!! 

Nikki - Welcome back and thanks for the encouragement. 

Fi - Fantastic law, probably the best so far. Must get it passed as soon as possible! 

Sukie - all the best for IVF visit on Friday   

SS


----------



## Guest

* positive thinking* 
               

Thanks SS


----------



## Shooting star

Fi, I am guessing you may go through quite a few tests! It is so hard to wait.

SS


----------



## Crazy Fi

SS 

3 so far, not really expecting positive, just hate being in this limbo phase, and not wanting to bring   on hols with me GRRRR!   
and surprised Im late    .


----------



## Shooting star

Oh Fi , it's so frustrating isn't it! 

SS


----------



## sugar&amp;spice

Fi- yet another fabulous law you are suggesting. maybe we should form our own political party to try and get some of these laws passed      . what could we call it?

Sukie- good luck on friday

Hi nikki_mouse

love clare xxx


----------



## Crazy Fi

SS 
YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS!!     

Im cool really, I know it may be a long journey, just wanna get on with it                   (she's loosing it !)


----------



## Crazy Fi

Clareb

Me thinks the "clomid raving looney party"   Oh my DH begs to differ and says " us men already suffer from clomid side effects"


----------



## sugar&amp;spice

Fi- in my mind i am sending you lots of bubbles but i don't want to really do it otherwise it will take away your special number!!!

clare xx


----------



## Crazy Fi

And I think Cat would be the prime candidate to be producing and starring in our party political broadcast,surrounded by pink pigs


----------



## Crazy Fi

Thank you Clareb, and Im talking a load of crap and taking over the thread again, any minute now Max is gonna come on and tell me off   . Where are you tonight Max ?  (taking over and talking crap Mmmm.... that sounds good for politics eh?)


----------



## sugar&amp;spice

My pee stick says i am still not ovulating and its day 22!

How long will this go on for     

Don't worry Fi, it doesn't sound like crap to me.

I am off to bed now. Night night everyone.  

clareb xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Nikki_Mouse

You ladies really have your own language... hmmmm pink piggies.  I am going to have a headache to learn what you are speaking of.


----------



## Shooting star

Yes, keeping up with the various posts is almost impossible!

SS


----------



## max_8579

Hiya fi,
        Can you let me get a word in please?


----------



## max_8579

Hiya nikki mouse and welcome back hun.

    Fi i have also got my toes crossed for you hun,it is frustrating isnt it.Im now on day 29 2day ithink! Ive stopped my self from testing about 3times 2day.Its just not fair how ive got to wait till day 42 before they do a test for me.I just want to carry on with the treatment if it hasnt worked.I stopped myself from testing as i dont want to see a bfn.   

  But im running to the toilet for a wee all the time,every 2hours in the nite im up,a lot av told me this can be a sign but i had vary sore boobs last time.

Anyway enough about me.xx


----------



## max_8579

SS,Hope your ok hun,fingers crossed for you. 

niki mouse,thanx for the posotive thoughts. 

Fi,I am really mardy when i have my legs waxed hun,and i only have them done when im goin on hol as i darent have them done every month,i also think bikini line and eyebrows are less painful than legs.Oh dear hol coming up,i darent have them done again,im stressed enough


----------



## max_8579

Gosh where is everyone?

    This is the first time ive ever been on here and no ones posted all day!

  Do you ever answer the phone and then think why did i do that? thats happend to me,ive been called in2 work   typical my dh is finishing early and im going in 

  Also i did a test 2day .I dont know if its still too soon or not.But ive still got 2wait till cd42 so the hospital can do a test or they wont prescribe provera again 

          Hope your all ok .x


----------



## Nix76

Hey Max !

Really hope you just tested too early hun - am sending you lots and lots of  

How's all the other clomid-heads today ?!?!

I am much more sane and normal (ish!) today than yesterday  

Have decided to focus on my birthday at the weekend and stop stressing about ttc for a few days - what will be, will be !

Nix.


----------



## Crazy Fi

Hi all  

Clareb I guess it just depends on how long your cycle is, are they usually long ones? Also clomid can give you longer cycles and don't they say the pee sticks aren't accurate and not to rely on them? So don't give up hope yet..What strength clomid are you on hun? Its so frustrating though isn't it  

Nikki mouse, you'll find it normal soon, i guess they should have called this thread the clomid asylum though  

Max, i shut up for a few hours and your quiet? even if no ones on here you could just get the knack of posting to yourself, I'm sure thats part of the initiation process on here ...  or is that just me   
Sorry to hear you didn't get a bfp yet, but it may well have been too early, depends on when you ovulated..fingers crossed for you   hun.
I knew I wasn't a baby having my legs waxed, you wanna see the bruises, looks like Ive been kicked in the groin a few times.. shall i sue  

Nix  thats the attitude  hope you have a great one

Sukie in case i don't get on here tonight. good luck for tomorrow hun    

Cat have you run off with the dishy doctor?

Hi to everyone else, cant do the full list, too brain dead for that 

Well my A/F has arrived, but only very mild and not til this afternoon not sure whether to class today as day one??
HELP!! please!  

Fi


----------



## Nix76

Hi Fi,

When I was waiting for my AF to start 1st clomid batch and dithering over when to start I called the hospital and they said if it was a red bleed and before 5pm then I was to class that as day 1.  Hope that helps and good luck and lots of   for this time around hun.

Nix


----------



## Kiah

Afternoon all

Sorry not been around for a few days, have been so busy with work and absoloutly knackered when not working.

How is everyone doing?

Fi - I have also heard that waxing is more painful before and during AF, don't know why though  I think that by getting your bikini line waxed in the first place shows that you are NOT a baby  stupid woman!

Well I have no idea what day I akm on now without seeing my ticker and thinks are not going any better  Was at my clinic on Monday and was told the one bigger follicle that they "saw" on the 2 previous scans looked more like 2 smaller follicles to the nurse I saw that day and things are just generally going a bit pants  I have to go back tomorrow and see what is going on...or whats not going on is going to be more like it I fear. I must admit in my mind this cycle is already over so I am not overly worried about tomorrows scan, just a bit  lot dissappointed. I know it sounds mad but I really wanted to get to a 2WW, I don't have AFs so have never had one before really  I'm sorry I know you will all think I am    but thats ok coz I am 

Sukie - Is it tomorrow you have your IVF appointment If so I hope that it goes well for you   

Max - Sorry AF is messing you around. It sounds like forever to have to wait until day 42 

Sorry for lack of personals - ya'll talk too much 

Matty


----------



## Nikki_Mouse

Thanks for the welcomes!

Nix, do have celebration plans for the weekend?  I hope that you have a fab time.

Max, sorry about your negative. Hope it was too early.

Matty, I know what you mean... I was so excited about my first positive OPK that it felt like a success even though I was not preggers.  One step at a time.  Hopefully cycle 2 you will get a 2WW... and maybe a first time lucky 2WW 

Fi, I was told if red blood (new blood) then it was CD1 even if it was light.  HTH.


----------



## sgd2310

Sorry for interupting but I am new to this site and clomid and was wondering if i could get some advice.

I am on my first month of clomid. On Friday my 28th day since taking clomid i was told i had a follicle 22mm, good colour, blood flow good around my womb which was OK thickness and it could drop anytime.  He told me to have BMS every other day which i have,  but i was wondering is it possible for the follicle to just disappear without having a period or if i don't have a period in the next week or so i could be pregnant?  

Also since taking clomid my breasts have gone up a whole cup size (not great as i could soon give Jordan a run for her money) is this a common problem for anyone?


----------



## Rosie P

Hi girls. Just a quickie from me.

Welcome to the new ladies. 

Fi, here's a quote from Minxy:


Minxy said:


> Hi
> 
> I've always been told to ignore any spotting or brown "old" blood and that you only once you get full flow red bleeding to you class it as cd1...and if that full flow red bleeding starts after about 3pm then you count the following day as cd1...eg...
> 
> Mon...spotting / "old" brown blood
> Tues...full flow red bleeding starts 3pm
> Wed...cd1
> Thurs...cd2 and start clomid...
> 
> Hope that helps...
> Good luck
> Natasha


She says it so much better than I can!

Sgd2310, you should expect AF to arriveapproximately 14 days after ovulation. I say approximately as for some people it's a bit less and some a bit more - this is called the luteal phase of your cycle. Good look, and laughing at the mental image of your huge Jordan boobs!  Clomid can do strange things like make people gain weight, bloated and boobs change because of the hormone changes. Good luck. 

 to all you other lovely ladies. Hope you're all ok?

Rosie. xxx


----------



## sgd2310

Thanks, feel silly sometimes asking my doctor these things as all he says is relax, if i hear that word one more time......

My DH says my big boobs are the ONLY good thing about clomid, unfortunately i am  either sooooo moody or crying that he doesn't want to come too close in fear of being told he is breathing in the wrong direction!


----------



## Nix76

Just a quickie from me before I get ready to go out for dinner  

Nikki Mouse - thanks hun.  DH is cooking dinner for me tomorrow night and then on Saturday a big group of us are going to a casino to celebrate (and hopefully win a few quid!) for my birthday.  Am looking forward to having a "normal" weekend after the last stressful few !

Hi sgd2310 -    at your giant (.)(.)'s hun!!  I'm slowly learning about the clomid mood swings and so's my DH bless him  

Anyways, I'd better go  - hope you;re all OK - chat tomorrow.

Nix


----------



## Malteser Maiden

hello everyone.

Welcome nikki mouse and sgd2310, hopefully you'll find this thread as useful as I have.
Sukie: if I don't catch up with you tonight, then best of luck for tomorrow, I'll be thinking of you.
Max & Fi-sorry the old 2ww is doing your heads in, I'm just at the start of it and already reading everything into everything (as usual)

Big love to everyone else.

Can't stay on long as I have a plumber on the way to quote for a new boiler...maybe he could sort out my plumbing, whilst he's here (sorry girls, bad thought I know)   

Why, why, why do I convince myself every month that it's worked this time, when I know damned well the odds are stacked the other way.  Anyway no more ranting.
Catch up later.

my law request for the "clomid raving looney party" is that GBH should be acceptable (no sorry, compulsory) every time someone asks you "do you want a family/children" or am I being harsh tonight?
Love
MM


----------



## Guest

Hi girls thanks for all the wellwishes for tommorrow I can't wait now 

Max Sorry you got a bfn hopefully it was just too early 

How things with you crazy Fi? (I like all the photos you are putting up)

sgd2310 A big welcome and good luck 

MM  I know who to send round the next time some one asks 

Cat How are you 

Kelly you seem to have been away for ages 

nikki mouse Are you living over in the states? If so how long have you been living there?

Nix  Enjoy your dinner 

Matty Good luck tommorrw too 

Rosie, SS, Claire 

Sukie


----------



## sugar&amp;spice

evening everyone

i have had a crazy day at work and need to put my feet up so i am not going to hang around on here for long. i am going away for the weekend as well so no doubt it will take me ages to catch up when i next get back on here on monday!!!

Nix- have a great birthday honey             
        

sorry, no time for any other personals but loads of love to everyone and have a fab weekend (lets hope its nice and   )

love clareb 

lots of      to all


----------



## Malteser Maiden

well it's very quiet on here tonight, I'm sat here twiddling my thumbs  

Feel like billy no mates tonight


----------



## Viking Girl

Hi Malteser - I'm here!

Maybe everyone is watching the programme about the Rich List!


----------



## Malteser Maiden

Evening Viking girl

Wouldn't like to watch that, hate seeing things I can't afford.  

I see you're a northern lass, I don't think we've chatted before, how are you?
MM


----------



## Shooting star

Viking Girl - I am watching the rich list but I think MM is right, it's a bit depressing so I have come on here instead.

Clareb - Hope you are having a good rest and have a lovely weekend  

There seem to be lots of birthdays comming up in the next few weeks.   Nix

Sukie - Glad you are excited, all the best and let us know how it goes.   

Fi - I was told the first day was red blood flow before 6pm. Everyone seems to be in general agreement.

Sgd - I know what you mean they are often great but for highly intelligent people (doctors) they often say the most rediculous things!

Rosie P - How many weeks are you now? How is the pregnancy going? Any interesting cravings?

Matty - Sorry to hear that work is so busy at the moment. Lets hope they were right about the follicles first time. Don't give up on the cycle there is still a chance. 

Hi Nikki hope you are ok today

Cat we still miss you.

SS


----------



## welcome

oh well here we go again. Af arrived today cd33 10dpo, looks like a short luteal phase problem to me.Well I say 10dpo as thats what my fertility chart says, ovulation cd22,felt more like cd15 to me and opk agreed.gp now prescribed Tamoxifen,anyone else had this?


----------



## Malteser Maiden

Hi SS
Are you on your 2ww now, or still in the middle of   ?
I'm on cd18, and I'm pretty sure I ovulated at weekend, but I have a blood test on monday, so that will hopefully confirm   

Have you picked up any tips to get on the rich list?

welcome - so sorry about the arrival of AF, hope you're feeling OK, can't help with the Tamoxifen question, but if you need a rant tonight I'm all ears.
MM


----------



## Malteser Maiden

welcome - just sent you lots of bubble love   XXX


----------



## Shooting star

MM - You are right it is really quiet tonight, everyone seems to be really tired. Desperate for 2ww to be over but not looking forward to testing on my birthday. Consultant phoned me at home today to check I was ok and the injection went ok on Monday. I thought that was really kind of her and the quick chat put my mind at rest a bit. She gets 10/10 as consultants go.

Must stop going on and on. My husband thinks I spend too much time on this site, I wonder what he would say if he knew I was talking to myself!!! There are days when you can't get a word in edge ways. Where are you all?  

La, la,la - well can't keep this going much longer, I am not interesting enough. Cat could probably pull off an entire evening of talking to herself but my experiences are never as funny as hers. I need some interesting dreams to share maybe! Right, going to bed to stock up on dreams for use a later date, when no one is around. Really talking rubbish now, will go before you all ban me for being boring. 

SS


----------



## welcome

cheers for the bubbles.Feeling a bit low today,getting fed up,been trying for nearly two years with only one pregnancy last April ending in mc a 8wks. Only been on Clomid for 4 cycles. Docs a bit slow around here and she doesnt believe in temping and cm.


----------



## Crazy Fi

Hellowwwww me again

Cheers for the info Nix and Rosie, its really hard when theres no rule of thumb and we all get offered conflicting advice, bleeding has stopped for now so I guess Today won't be day one...I had a go at the         in my 
2ww diary and I guess it backfired and ive scared her off

Hi sgd2310  hope you get the answers your looking for

MM hope you have better luck than us this cycle, I think your law is spot on by the way,justifies 
handling insenstivity most def

Susie    CRAZY FI??  the photos!  well.... you know the way people get their albums out and bore you senseless I thought 
Id done just that in a subtle way, but you had me!! really... i just get bored when theres no one on here and end up
going through my photos and you lot suffer.. sorry  ( thats my grandaughter on the latest, shes 1 now ( yes a young 
granny on clomid)

Have a lovely weekend Clareb

SS thanks for info but a/f has stopped again, obviously someone upstairs has decided I havent been dosed up with enough frustration yet this month, what does a crazy woman do??

Hi Viking girl, how you doing

Hi to all


----------



## Shooting star

Gosh, spend so much time talking to myself that you all come back!

MM - I am on d23, ovulated d21/22 so am right at the start of 2ww. Rich list still on, getting boring. No great tips, it would seem that you have to be ruthless and horrid. Maybe they should all donate money to FF so we could have free private treatment. Good luck for the blood test on Monday.

SS


----------



## Kiah

I have purposely avoided the rich list as I know I will end up feeling sooo broke    Oh yea, I am broke...oh well  

Hi Welcome, sorry can't help you with the tamoxifen but good luck with it    

SS - I know, you are right that there is still a chance    Got to think positive thoughts....hmmm what are they again  

Clareb - Enjoy your weekend!

MM - Like the sound of your new law  

Had someone at work the other day tell me not to get a dog as it always seems that when people buy dogs they get so into their dog that they choose not to have kids    Some people are so niave!!!  No idea that perhaps people have furbabies when they can't have kids.  People make such weird comments!!!

Oh wel, off to shave my legs for tomorrow  

Matty
Yikes, I try to post and all of a sudden there is 5 relpies


----------



## Crazy Fi

SS dont put yourself down, boring your not, i expect your a breath of fresh after my ramblings


----------



## Rosie P

Shooting star said:


> Rosie P - How many weeks are you now? How is the pregnancy going? Any interesting cravings?
> 
> SS


Hi SS. I'm 13 weeks now and just wishing away the next 3 as hopefully then my risk of m/c should be a lot lower. So far so good though.  Still feeling really sick and having morning sickness so eating loads of spuds really and can't stomach bread most of the time. I was going mad for salt & vinegar on chips, and s&v crisps and tomato juice though, but those cravings seem to have gone. Had to have Sainsbury's choc chip cookies yesterday - 4 of them and they are huge!  At this rate I'll be the size of a house in the next week.

How are you doing? We'd definitely never ban you for being boring! 

Sukie, good luck for your appointment tomorrow. 

Nix, hope you have a lovely birthday.

Hi to all you other lovely ladies. Sorry it's a quickie. I'm not going to be around until Saturday as DH has an appointment in Blackpool tomorrow so am seeing my mum and we're staying over. Will catch up with you on Saturday though.

Take care girls.

Rosie. xxx


----------



## Malteser Maiden

hello everyone, I was just about to give up and go to bed.


----------



## Crazy Fi

I think ive scared them al off again MM


----------



## Malteser Maiden

You Fi .....never


----------



## Malteser Maiden

OK, I'll concede tonight and class it as one of those slooooooooow nights, saying I've just dozed of on the computer chair, I think it's definately time for bed.

Maybe I'll just do a little dance and jig before I go, as I've been very restless tonight.

                      

and just for Nix   to you,   to you,   dear Nix,   to you. XXXXXXX

Even I'm fed up with myself now.
MM
XX


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Hello...  I know its late but I have *only * just managed to sort out my internet with *Orange* (have been through to India about 3 times this week already trying to sort it out !! but it worked so I am a happy bunny ) 

Well I am happy to be a candidate for the Raving Clomid Loony Party .. otherwise known as the Pink Pig Parade [fly]  [/fly] ..I told my counsellor about my dream today and she nearly wet herself laughing !!

Well you lot can't half talk ..I thought I was bad ..but you are lot are far worse or better whichever way you look at it ha ha !

Max sorry you got a negative test hun ..it may be too early? 

Sukie ..Good luck for tomorrow hun x  and hope you havn't got the 'C' 

Rosie ..Glad your scan went well hun ..bet you feel a little more relieved each day that goes by without a problem..has the infection cleared now ?

SS ...You are funny hun .. glad I have a loony friend who talks to herself  ...I find you have great conversations that way lol 

Fi ..Hi Hun ..have you tested yet ..did I read that your period is late ?  

MM ..Hope you are ok hun .. 

Matty ... What are you shaving your legs for ? have you declared summer ? I am waiting for the plaited leg hair look to come into fashion .. in the meantime I have my friend wax mine (best to avoid PMT days tho I find  ..she is scary then !)

I have booked myself in for a brand new haircut next week in a new salon that has opened near where I work ..going to have a restyle .. so that will be interesting ..as long as I don't come out looking like a butch bulldog I don't mind too much..my hair is pretty long at the moment and naturally curly ..which I quite like but it needs a bit of a reshape I think..hey hope they don't use bowls ha ha ..when I was little my Mum used to cut our hair and it often used to look like that !!
-
My cat is currently
leaning on the keyboard so as you can see he has not yet achieved Pitman Level 1 ..as he enters at the wrong time ..further training required Bilbo Baggins !  he has liked to sit next to the keyboard ever since he was a kitten and I used to sit him next to me ..now he is a huge cat ..it is not so easy to stop him typing !! as he lolls around on the keyboard.

I went to the bingo tonight ... I didn't win (have never won down the bingo ..I think I need to start wearing crimplene dresses and work on my bingo wings ..maybe I will have more luck ) Someone won £1000 ..and he didn't even smile ...I felt like going up and saying come on break a smile YOU WON!! but he might have had his reasons for looking bloomin miserable ..perhaps he had crabs or something that were causing him discomfort 
... that was a little input from Bilbo .. see still not quite up to scratch  .I will have to get him to practise whilst I am at work !! ..he is following the typing along the screen too ..mad cat ! (him not me ha ha )

Well I could talk all evening to myself  .nothing new there then ..maybe I will dream of hunky doctors instead of pigs tonight  .at least I have been sleeping I am grateful for that ! side effects have not been too bad this cycle so far (touch wood quick)

I am going to rejoin Weight watchers next week as have put lots of weight on since on the Clomid and really want to shift it ..Had the community police round here tonight as some youths kicked our back gate in ..witnessed by my neighbour ..they are going to give us support and try and get something done about the problems..and hopefully we will get a big metal gate on to keep the hooligans out and then I can get a new car ...yippee that would be nice!

I am happy bunny as going to the posh bra factory shop on saturday ..hopefully will find another Rigby and Peller bra for my collection..as I am big busted they are gorgeous bras and very supportive and last really well ..so I am going with my sil who is also big busted ..see what bargains we can find..oooh I do love a bit of retail therapy!! I got some trousers in town the other day and they wouldn't fit ..I was mortified  as it made me realise how much weight I have put on!! I think we all have a size we don't want to get above ..and I have reached mine ..so time for action!

Anyway this prob makes no sense as I am soooo tired but wanted to pop on and say Hi ..now I am back working again yipeeeee..catch up with everyone properly tomorrow x
Cat x


----------



## wouldloveababycat

[fly]Argh odd number alert [/fly]


----------



## Rosie P

Hi Cat. Sorted   How are you hun?

Rosie. xxx


----------



## Kiah

wouldloveababycat said:


> Matty ... What are you shaving your legs for ? have you declared summer ? I am waiting for the plaited leg hair look to come into fashion .. in the meantime I have my friend wax mine (best to avoid PMT days tho I find  ..she is scary then !)


Nope, I wish!!! Its freezing up here today, got scan tomorrow so thought I would better shave or I might scare the nurse 

Had to laugh at your bingo comments  maybe he was in shock and thats why he didn't smile  I'b probably have been under the table in a stone cold faint  Then I'd be up at the bar 

Nighty night all

Matty


----------



## Crazy Fi

Hello Cat welcome back, supportive bras? what are they? perhaps i'll look up that make, dont you find usually all the nice supportive bras stop around a c cup, I got E cups (tmi!?) and find the bras I usually get are designed to accentuate the "drag on the floor look" (no luv you just havent accepted thats your boobs!!) And a drawer full of the expensive ones could almost buy an uplift op'!

Hi everybody 

Well my A/F still stopped since yesterday eve' ..  doing my bl**dy head in now,ok so i didnt "O" and def didnt conceive, so let me get on with it please  , think the witch is holding off til my hols on monday, so she can come in full force   

War she wants this month... war she'll get  

Catch you guys later... weekends coming


----------



## Crazy Fi

Sorry Sukie bored again


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Morning everyone ..  ... Matty ..he looked just like a bloke that won last time I went there .. so think he might have just had a   smiley bypass  

Fi .. I don't know if there are any more factory shops anywhere but this one is great ..you have to go reasonably often to find things and sometimes you can go and find nothing the right size at all ..but I would def recommend investing in a Rigby and Peller bra (they make bras for the Queen!) they are gorgeous and last me far longer than any other bra ..I am a E cup too ..I did vary between a DD/E but now I think we are def an E ..I have a broad back though so I don't get the problems my friend gets with deep ridges in her shoulders where her bra digs in due to the weight of her (.)(.)  ..I would def go for a reduction if that happened to me.

Rosie ..I am good thanks hun ..feeling very positive this month ..(long may that last!) I am following your list .. have told work to ignore the bits of brazil nut between my teeth ha ha !  

Right best go as Boss is picking me up ..will get online at work and chat more (they owe me some time !) 
Love you all 
Cat x


----------



## Nix76

Morning !

Thanks for all the happy birthday wishes girls    Got into work this morning and there were flowers and a pressies on my desk - yaaayyy  -I do love birthdays !!

You lot crack me up, have sat here      at all your night-time posts since I got into work this morning !  Think they all think I've been on the vodka already in here this morning listening to me sitting here silently and then suddenly snorting (sooo attractive!) with laughter at cat's bingo-crabs-man !!!   

Gotta go into meeting - very dull - back later. 

Nix


----------



## Nix76

Oooohhhh just noticed all my bubbles - thanks !!!!!!

Will blow you all some back later on - except you Fi, cos I know you like all your elevens !


----------



## wouldloveababycat

[fly] Nix [/fly] 
[fly] Nix [/fly]
[fly]  [/fly]
[move type=scroll loop=-1 direction=left step=6 delay=85]         [/move]

Happy Birthday hun  hope you get your Birthday dream very soon x
Cat x


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Oooh I feel a bit 'sea sick' watching that


----------



## max_8579

Hiya everyone,

          nix

  FI, How ya doin hun? sorry to hear about the   messing you around.Did you manage to get in touch with consultant and are they putting your dose up?

        Thanks everyone for your positive messages 

          Help please im on a unlucky number 

    Sorry no personals at min,will catch up soon.

  Im getting prepared for next cycle,just had a pee stick delivery!  My dh thought it was a new tv with the size of the box.Ha ha.only joking i havent gone mad really.x


----------



## Crazy Fi

to you   to you   dear Nix  to you

hip hip    hip hip  hip hip   

Yes any of you please leave my bubles on 1111 for luck this cycle, but can you send me   to compensate if I deserve any cos i think theyre real cute

cheers me dears

Fi


----------



## Crazy Fi

Hi Max 

Yes eventually made contact with planet gyny ... and shes put me up to 150mg this month, so fingers crossed   ,
Im still waiting and nothing   ,CD 33 now, theyre not usually this long if anything theyre too close together 
and last too long Its really annoying me now, cos I started yesterday for a few hours then nothing!!   seems to be determined to come with me Mon  

Have you tried a pee stick yet in last few days??

Hi Heidi, welcome to the clomid asylum... How long til you got caught and what dosage last time  ( Im nosey   ) 

Fi


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Fi ...ummm do you deserve some  .......  YEAH COURSE YOU DO !!

[move type=scroll loop=-1 direction=left step=6 delay=85]      [/move]

            

Cat x


----------



## Kiah

Nix - *HAPPY BIRTHDAY  *  Hope you had a good day and didn't get too many mad looks laughing at the computer!!! I have a habit of remembering funny things as I am going about my work and don't realise I am smiling until someone asks why I am so happy   Oh well, its better than being asked why I am so miserable I suppose 

Fi -                                                  yikes my finger is tired now  Didn't help that I first of all got the wrong smilie and types in lots of the clapping one 

Cat - I can't believe that guy was so miserable when he wins so much  Some people huh! I'm beginning to agree with you on the crabs thing  although he now has planty of money to buy himself some lotion so maybe he will smile next week 

Gleg - I always struggle to keep up to, think I need to give up work in order to stay on here every day and then I might be in with a chance 

Max - Good luck with this cycle    and your industrial sized box of pee sticks 

Rosie - So good to hear that everything is sounding good with the bub!!!    for both of you!

MM - hope you tired yourself out with your wee jig last night and managed to get some sleep 

SS - Oodles and oodles of luck and    for your 2ww!!!

Well I went into my clinic for yet another scan today (day 26) which showed... pretty much nothing! have lots of small follicles which is no surprise having pcos and was gearing myself up to have to wait a few weeks to see if I got AF and if not (very likely also due to pcos) then have to get another prescription for provera so I could start again when the nurse went to chat to the doctor and it was decided I should start my second cycle tomorrow!!!!!!!!!      Doctor decided I didn't need to wait for a bleed which I have never heard of before but I am not complaining. My womb lining is not very thick so maybe thats partly why...should have asked eh!!! Was just worried they might changed their mind so got my instructions and left ASAP    Got my day 10 scan on 30th April! felt like asking if I could not just start it tonight but thought I might seem a little overanxious  

hope evryone is doing ok!

Hi to everyone I have missed

Matty


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Matty ..sorry it didn't work that time but fingers crossed for next ..good news that you can get straight on with it rather than having to wait. 
 
Cat x


----------



## Kiah

Thanks Cat, to be honest I was expecting to be told that this cycle hadn't worked so it was no real surprise and I think being able to get straight on with 2nd cycle took away any dissappointment I would have otherwise felt today.  I felt worse after my scan last Monday as thats when it first started going pear shaped  

Some     right back at ya!

Matty


----------



## Shooting star

Hi everyone, really enjoyed reading your posts. Thanks for all th epositive comments. Sorry no personals as I am too tired to keep up. It is great to have so many great peple to talk with but boy does it make personals a long complicated process! I would not want to leave anyone out. I will concentrate on sending some bubbles and Fi's special request!

Fi -                                                                                                                

If I have counted correctly that shouls be 111 - sorry I could not manage 1111!!! Enjoy

SS


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Heidi ..good luck hun ..you are brave trying again when you have four children already .. especially after having twins ..you could end up with six lovely little rascals..
Cat x


----------



## Guest

Hi girlie's I'm back 

Hey Cat glad to see your fixed again 

Crazy Fi These are for you            look 11!

heidiholmes Welcome your not too far away from me I live in shepperton.

SS and MM thanks for the good luck wishes

Well I went today and I won some and I lost some
(the one I lost) I wanted two embies to put back but he said no he would only put back one 
(the one I won) I wanted to start ASAP and I'll be hopefully be starting the drugs on day 21 of my next cycle 
So all in all good news but I'm not going to be a clomid girl any more 
Hopefully you'll all let me be a clomid visitor 

Sukie


----------



## Kiah

thats great that you are getting to start so soon Sukie!!!  Shame about you only being allowed 1 embie put back though  

Matty


----------



## Guest

Thanks Matty


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ ©

wouldloveababycat said:


> -
> My cat is currently
> leaning on the keyboard so as you can see he has not yet achieved Pitman Level 1 ..as he enters at the wrong time ..further training required *Bilbo Baggins * !  he has liked to sit next to the keyboard ever since he was a kitten and I used to sit him next to me ..now he is a huge cat ..it is not so easy to stop him typing !! as he lolls around on the keyboard.


Hi Cat

I've only just seen that your cat's called Bilbo Baggins....for my 3rd birthday my parents bought me a tabby kitten and I called her Bilbo Skirt !! Reason being my dad had been telling me the story of The Hobbit (I know, not really a childrens book but thats my dad for you...parents divorced when I was 4 so does that say anything )...anyway, because Bilbo Baggins is a "boy" and I decided that "baggins" was like trousers....so hence my female kitten was called Bilbo Skirt !!   The logic of a 3 year old !!   I loved that cat and she lived until she was 18 !!

Anyway, sorry for that useless bit of information but I've never heard of another cat called Bilbo (but still obviously not Bilbo Skirt !!  )

Hope you're ok....

Take care
Natasha xx


----------



## Shooting star

Sukie, over all that sounds like good news. You will have to continue to visit the clomid board as we would all miss you if you did not. Anyway, once a clomid girl always a clomid girl. We will want to know how things are going. 

SS


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Ahhhh we will miss you Sukie    ...you are welcome to visit us anytime hun x

Hope it works for you first time hun ..you deserve it x         

Ahhh Natasha that was a lovely story ..I love the logic of children it is so refreshing and untainted.. (well until they go to school that is !!) glad to hear there was a previous Bilbo .. he is my baby bless him ..he is spoilt rotten but is great company when I'm on my own..I have another cat called Cleo who has a semi paralysed leg so she hops around bless her ..she is 8 this year ..Bilbo is still a youngster and a scamp! and he loves his Mummy

I feel really positive this month I don't know why ..maybe having a month off did me more good than I thought !

Good Luck to everyone ...hope we get lots of BFP's to celebrate very soon x 
Cat x


----------



## Guest

Aahhhh thanks ss  we are roughly about the same time in our cycles but if you've only just ov, when is your A/f is due?

Thanks Cat I will miss you all too


----------



## wouldloveababycat

We will never be far away hun x and always here if you need us 
Cat x


----------



## Guest

Same goes the other way


----------



## Crazy Fi

thanx cat was gonna bubble you up to my lucky 1111 but then remembered !!!!!! so you got 1112


----------



## Crazy Fi

Aww just seen the rest.... thanx everyone im so touched      

Just been to circus, gonna catch up now


----------



## nikki p

Goodluck Sukie I really hope it works for you!! Ive got everything crossed for you hun  big hugs Nikki P xxxxxx


----------



## nikki p

Fi                                                                                                                                                      Big big hugs Nikki P XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## Crazy Fi

MATTY thanx hun,sorry to hear your scan results werent great but glad to hear you can get stuck into your next lot,
toes crossed for you hun           

Thanks SS for being so thoughtful and giving me 111, bless you

Cheers Suskie,oh what a bittersweet post, so glad to hear you came back with something good for your next step, and 
so hope you have success, gotta funny feeling you will too . From a selfish point of view    
gonna miss you already, please do come back lots and keep us informed, like someone said once a clomid bird..... 
dont wear off and forget us... but you must feel great tonight... all the luck in the world to you girl    

Hi!!!!! Cheers NIKKI!!!! hows it going girl, tell us all about it ?

Crazy Fi ?


----------



## Crazy Fi

SENDING YOU'S LOADS OF BUBBLES Y'ALL

And am signing everything crazy Fi from now on in suskies clomid memory  ...  you go girl


----------



## Crazy Fi

O.K. well I'll have to chat to me then...... Went to the circus tonight, and took a chance taking my nearly 2yr old DGD and DH. It was 2.5 hours long. Her mum warned me not to take her as she'd end up getting restless etc.... "just too young" well it was priceless, the only time her little face dropped was at the very end when I said to her to wave goodbye to them all in the ring. I watched 2.5 hrs of"wow" beaming smiles and pure wonderment in a pair of big blue eyes and smiling chubby cheeks ( that was just my DH) seriously though I just hope one day I will watch my own childs innocent eyes beaming like that, and I hope each and every one of you will get those maternal pleasures too   
( I think I'm having 2ww diary withdrawal symptoms  )

Well I'll sat goodnite to me and me and me as thers no one else here

and heres a little fertility dance for you all

 2   2   2   2   2  

 2   2   2   2   2 

[fly][/fly]


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Fi Ha ha you are funny hun  .. sounds like you had a great time with DGD at the circus ..I have never been to a circus in my life..glad you had a good time.

I am off to the underwear shop this morning ..I don't know about you guys but if I have great underwear on it doesn't matter what else I wear ..I feel good ..whereas when the Bridget Jones Pants  (otherwise known as parachute pants) are on .. with the tatty old bra .. you don't feel quite so hot  

Well I just typed a long post with a lovely dance and I got a run-time error just as I was about to save it and I lost everything and had to reboot my pc  .. I don't know whats wrong with it but I seem to be having a lot of problems with it recently!

So here goes let me see if I can recreate it! 
               
            
               
 
[fly]     [/fly]
 
               
             
                

Have a good day everyone 
Cat x


----------



## flower le

Hi everyone   Sorry no personals but it was so hard to catch up after being away.  

Sorry I haven't been around for a while - I had some bad clomid news so me and DH went away from it all for a while.  Things are getting easier now.  DH and I are investing in a puppy so I know it sounds daft but that has given me something to concentrate on (although we dont pick him up till 24th May)  We also have a hol coming up.  After we come back I have my date for my lap and dye and ovarian drilling (4th June).  Fingers crossed for it.  I have heard great things about it and how well it can work.   Just a little worried about the op as I don't react well to anaesthetic and have woken up before.   

Has anyone had it done?  I just want to know what to expect.  (Or do I?  )

Hope everyone is well and I'm sending    to everyone.  

(Good luck Sukie Hope everything goes great for you.  Come back and visit though  )

Thanks for always being there girls 

Le


----------



## Crazy Fi

Awww Le what gorgeous puppies, which ones yours, is it the darker of the two?
Nice to see you back, Sorry to hear you've had bad news clomid wise  , and i just hope your new treatment 
goes well for you, its horrible when you hear someone has had yet another painful 
setback, ttc can be so achingly painful, cant it. I cant help with the op info but I wish you 
all the best, and try to think that lightening doesn't tend to strike in the same place twice,
I'm sure they'll be even more extra careful with you this time round, try and think positive Hun,
I know its easier said than done, especially if you've had a traumatic incident before, were all here for you  

Hi cat good luck with you knicker hunting, liked the dance 

[size=16pt][size=10pt][size=10pt][fly]RED ALERT RED ALERT!! [/fly] 
(get it  ) 
Day one of 2nd cycle today, right now gonna give  a run for her money 
this month, have lulled her into a false sense of security, she seems to have settled and thinks shell
be back next month   ... watch this space I'll give her a run for her money     

MORNING ALL


----------



## Crazy Fi

Wellllllllllllllllllllllllll  its quiet on here today (maybe thats cos its weekend and people who have worked all week have better things to do on a Saturday!!) Just me    (Saddo!!) Have even run out of things to say to myself !!  

Tulip are you back yet?

Max, where you gone?


----------



## Nix76

Just a quickie to say thanks for all my Happy Birthday's  

Am having a lovely day, been wandering around Borough Market all morning and had friends popping over this afternoon - keep getting flowers, it's bloody lovely  

I will catch up and do personals tomorrow hopefully, but having seen all your Birthday wishes, wanted to say THANK YOU.  And also, thanks to bubbling me up to 500 !!

Hope you're all OK today. 

Nix.


----------



## Shooting star

Hi everyone

Been out in the lovely sunshine. DH dragged me out to play pitch and put mini golf thing. It was really funny as I discovered that although I considered myself to have fairly good co-ordination, it is in fact rubbish. My DH spent most of the time in utter histerics. During the nine holes I managed to place the ball in 3 bunkers, 2 bushes, 1 ditch and a tree, not bad eh!!!   Really enjoyed myself actually, laughter is the best medicine. Did not think he would take me again but apparently he will as my performance makes him look positively skillful!   

Fi - Glad you had such a good time at the circus

Le - Love the puppy, what breed is it? I have had a lap and dye in Feb, which I got really worried about but it was absolutely fine - no problems at all. It was also a very quick op so did not need too much anaesthetic. Never had the drilling but a friend of mine did and got pregnant on her next month of trying.    Wishing you all the best  

Sukie - Yes we are on similar cycle days but as I ovulated about d21 I am due af/preg test until d35 which is 1st May. It also happens to be my birthday, so hears hoping for a good present.  

Max - yes, where are you?

Nix - glad you are having a good day and liked the bubbles. I thought you deserved a few more.

SS


----------



## Shooting star

Ok, where are you all? I am going to have to do a Fi  now and post to myself! I guess you must all be having such good days that you are too busy to be on here. DH is watching Dr Who and although I don't mind it, I can think of better things to do - like talk to you ladies, only you are not here. I will have to create a nice pattern/dance like some of the rest of you.

                      

        

Now to send a few bubbles

I have decided that whether I have a genetic child of my own or not I would like to adopt. DH was fairly positive about the suggestion. Does anyone have any experience of adoption? I have been told that this is a difficult and lengthy process as well. I don't think you can adopt whilst having fertility treatment.

SS


----------



## Rosie P

Boy, you girls can chat!  New home this way ladies......... http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=92576.0


----------

